# What's your Temp?



## bud16415

I woke up this morning and at 5:30 this is what I saw -14.6 F I took the dog for a walk very short I might add and it was -15 F. My indoor outdoor is only hung a few inches away from the siding so most cases its about one degree warmer. Starting my 2000 GMC 2500 with a quarter million miles on it was a testament to GMC as it spun over and lit right up. Even with the plow on and up I drove 30 minutes before I felt a hint of heat coming out of the dash and it normally drives you out. I got to work and looked for the official temperature and they showed it was still dropping at 7:00 and was at -20 F. now thats getting a little cold for even me. I feel a little bad sitting in a warm office as my girlfriend just texted from her job milking cows saying the cows are a little slow getting moving today. 

I wonder if Im doing any damage to my deck walking on it this morning as each step sounded like shot gun rounds going off. 






:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick

25* in Music City this morning. Not much of a breeze, but the TV weather man is having a heart attack about the storm south of us going through Georgia. We might get a dusting with probably freezing rain...it's winter folks.

As far as the deck, you'll be ok. If not, sounds like a good DIY come spring. 

(and shame on you for not helping milk the cows this morning... )


----------



## nealtw

We have a balmy 38*f this morning


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> 25* in Music City this morning. Not much of a breeze, but the TV weather man is having a heart attack about the storm south of us going through Georgia. We might get a dusting with probably freezing rain...it's winter folks.
> 
> As far as the deck, you'll be ok. If not, sounds like a good DIY come spring.
> 
> (and shame on you for not helping milk the cows this morning... )


 

Haha she looked like Nanook of the North when she left with 15 layers of clothes on. She works now for an old farmer named Ron in his 80s and they had the radio on and they reported the temp at +3 F and she said he ran to the phone and called them and chewed them out saying it was -21 F and in so many farm words told them to get their heads out of their butts. She told me 5 minutes later the DJ came on and said we have a live call in with an updated weather report and played his call. That call might just get played a lot in the future. 

As to me helping, the only thing that would do is make the job go twice as long. On a day like today they would give me a sledge hammer and tell me to go water the cows.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> We have a balmy 38*f this morning


 

Thats because you sent all your artic cold down to oldog and me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Thats because you sent all your artic cold down to oldog and me.



And unfournately...there was no return address on it...


----------



## nealtw

If this global warming keeps up you're going to freeze to death.  We seldom get more than a few days below 32 and rarely get 0*F on the coast.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> And unfournately...there was no return address on it...



You do have to know how to read our postal code.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I didn't take Canadian when I was in school. ...


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> I didn't take Canadian when I was in school. ...



It's just like Amarican, only better.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> It's just like Amarican, only better.




And that's what they told me about Canadian bacon and cheese curds.


----------



## nealtw

Pigs are pigs, there born with a passport, you can have my share of the curds. They want to make poutine a national food, I haven't tryed that yet.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> I didn't take Canadian when I was in school. ...


 

Its easy you just put an A after each word. For example when they named their country they wanted a catchy name like USA so they drew letters out of a box to pick the name it was a big celebration. 

They drew the first letter and proclaimed Ca the second Na and the third Da and came up with CaNaDa. 
:beer:


----------



## nealtw

They drew the first letter and proclaimed Ca the second Na and the third Da and came up with CaNaDa. 

I am going to use that one.:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well that's one thing you won't hear down here. " Hey Bobby Joe, me and Jimmy BoBob was over at the Fat Pig BBQ and had us a big ol bowl of poutine. That there's some mighty fine eatin."

Talk like that down south will get you turned into a gelding in a skinny minute.


----------



## Chris

It's a chilly 44 here this morning. I might have to wear a sweatshirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> They drew the first letter and proclaimed Ca the second Na and the third Da and came up with CaNaDa.
> 
> I am going to use that one.:banana:


 

Feel free to add it to your repertoire. 

We have Garbage Fries so give your Poutine a try. Anytime you can get 4 or more things that are bad for you in the same dish it has to be yummy. 

Weather alert its come up 28 degrees in the last 3 hours. Now thats global warming.


----------



## nealtw

MickyD, B.K. and K.F.C. all sell poutine up here. It looks as good as it sounds


----------



## mudmixer

We had a nice balmy 16F this morning, breaking a string of 17 consecutive days since will not down below zero before midnight. We just got snow of 0.4" that meant nothing and not like the ice and snow problems in the SE part of the U.S.

We have been protected by the polar cold and not really appreciable snow or ice since keeping below zero even for highs lead to the "winter blahs" were there are no real problems except black ice in the morning since the main roads and streets are bare. - Now we may be entering the warming & melting season that is more challenging to live with. I had my SUV washed 2 weeks ago and it is still spotless and there are no droppings on the floor. I will take "crunchy" snow to warmer snow.

The lake golfing on the ice is doing well, but usually carts and cars are not allowed even with good ice.

Dick


----------



## bud16415

It was 19 degrees colder at my house this morning than in the town southeast of me called Blue Balls Pennsylvania.  I think we should look into this town naming stuff. 

I knew it was going to be cold out when I woke up this morning and the bedroom was about 78 degrees. It&#8217;s a second floor bedroom that has a heat duct that comes straight up and then has an old time flip door into two back to back bedrooms, one closed. The staircase leading up has a door we keep closed to avoid heating a lot of the upstairs we don&#8217;t use. The upstairs bath has a similar one sided duct door that I keep just cracked and that room stays nice. The problem is when it&#8217;s around 32 F the heat cycles at some rate based around the downstairs thermostat set at 65 F but when it gets super cold it cycles more and overheats the bedroom I&#8217;m finding. It&#8217;s hard to close the register when you know it&#8217;s going subzero at bedtime but that&#8217;s what&#8217;s needed it seems. I will have to see if I can come up with something high tech on the forced air to not waste heat in the bedrooms. For some reason it seems that it should be proportional but it isn&#8217;t. Keeping the downstairs at 65 when it is 40 outside the furnace cycles so little the bedroom stays very cool and when subzero it overheats. Maybe this is a project for Wuz to analyze.


----------



## nealtw

Just run another stat up stairs and switch to that one at night.


----------



## bud16415

mudmixer said:


> We had a nice balmy 16F this morning, breaking a string of 17 consecutive days since will not down below zero before midnight. We just got snow of 0.4" that meant nothing and not like the ice and snow problems in the SE part of the U.S.
> 
> We have been protected by the polar cold and not really appreciable snow or ice since keeping below zero even for highs lead to the "winter blahs" were there are no real problems except black ice in the morning since the main roads and streets are bare. - Now we may be entering the warming & melting season that is more challenging to live with. I had my SUV washed 2 weeks ago and it is still spotless and there are no droppings on the floor. I will take "crunchy" snow to warmer snow.
> 
> The lake golfing on the ice is doing well, but usually carts and cars are not allowed even with good ice.
> 
> Dick


 

Last night I ran into a father and son that were embarking on an expedition to cross our bay here in Erie on foot. Its really not that wide maybe 2 miles at its widest point and as a kid I skated across it many times and its covered with ice fishing shacks so you are never more than 100 yards from some kind of shelter. I had to laugh the ice must be over a foot thick now but they had made wrist straps with nails in them in case they fell thru to claw their way out. But on the other hand underdressed for the cold IMO. I didnt hear but Im pretty sure they made it. 
When I was just out of high school a friend crossed Lake Erie on foot before such activity was banned. Now that was an impressive act I thought. Once the news of his crossing hit every thrill seeker thought they would give it a try and the coast guard has all but put a stop to it. 

You mentioned ice golf. I never tried it but they do a charity event each winter here and set a golf course up on the bay. One of these years I should go down and at least watch it if not sign up. Ours is pull carts only.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Just run another stat up stairs and switch to that one at night.


 

Oh boy that might leave the down stairs cold in the AM. But you got me thinking if I could flip between two stats easy to do and have that switch on a timer that would flip about an hour before we wake up that could work and save some fuel in the process. Does anyone sell a unit that does such a thing I wonder?


----------



## nealtw

Two low voltage timed switches, one for each stat. Something like this.  http://www.solar-electric.com/fldctico.html


----------



## Wuzzat?

Leaving Stratton Mtn, VT, the other day the car sensor said -5F.  

The Outside Design Temperature where I live is +14F but global warming will probably make that number moot.


----------



## nealtw

Bud, with a programable, it wouldn't take long to figure the temp to set for night to keep the upstairs compfortable.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Bud, with a programable, it wouldn't take long to figure the temp to set for night to keep the upstairs compfortable.


 

Thats my point if I set the down stairs for 65 and the outside temp is 30 the upstairs stays about 65. If I set down stairs for 65 and the outside temp is -10 the upstairs will be 78. Reason being is with a low outside the furnace cycles so much more that it overpowers the upstairs. 

What I really need is a stat up that when temp hits 70 it closes the vent until it drops to 65. 

Or do what Im now learning and when its very cold go upstairs and close the damper 80% just the opposite of what you would think on a cold night. The next morning I should close it 95%.


----------



## nealtw

look at the timers in post 24


----------



## bud16415

That&#8217;s a nice little timer but still during the day when I&#8217;m heating down stairs nothing but a manual operated damper upstairs will shut off the excessive heat from going up during the daytime when we are downstairs. Logic says that heat loss up is a constant as is heat loss down, and when its super cold I shouldn&#8217;t be getting proportionally more heat up than down just because it cycles more but that is what seems to happen. May be due to down stairs has a variable loss rate while up is constant because we are always opening and closing doors going in and out. Another factor is that the stat is located fairly close to the door to go up and when you open that door the unheated stairs lets in some cold and fires the furnace. There is also no cold air return up so that has to be pulling cold air under the stairway door also. 

The best thing would be a motorized damper on the ducts going up that&#8217;s on a timer maybe. That could save a lot of heat because we are only up there max 8 hours out of 24.


----------



## bud16415

As a side note we had a 50 plus degree temp swing today.


----------



## nealtw

I still think you could save fuel.


----------



## mudmixer

Much depends on type of construction. Some types are more thermally stable and do not respond to the rapid hourly or daily changes in the outside conditions.

My first home was a 1917 one story home built with 10" clay tile walls that were the studded out with full 2x4s and lath and plaster. - 9' ceilings and a flat roof. It also had an over-sized hot water boiler. radiators. In the winter the furnace would kick on every day or so and run and then go back to sleep. - Very safe feeling and economical, but it was dangerous because when you went outside in the winter because you had no idea of what was outside unless you had the TV on. - Dirt to heat at that time compared to the 10 year newer homes around it.

My next home was a 3 BR split 4 level (including basement) that was a little larger. Typical suburbia with 2x4s and fiberglass. With open stairs everything was really open. The furnace cycled very often as the structure cooled off. On the top level where the bedrooms were, no alarm clocks were needed because of the single zone and a programmable thermostat.

I had a lake home (1800 sf) that was built with 8" lightweight block, 2" XPS and brick for the walls. After a few years, I hated to walk in on a Friday evening in the winter and kick on the furnace (programmable thermostat set to 68F from Friday afternoon to Sunday night). I set the thermostat at a constant 65F (24/7)and found it cost me less than $50 a year to be able to walk in any time I chose to be there. No matter what the R-value said, the annual cost was low enough to do it and not worry because I had a means to be notified if there was a low heat alarm. Again, the thermal mass makes a big difference in the real comfort.

The mass has it's dangers. I arrived at my lake home early on a Saturday morning before a front came through. It was about 32F with big flakes coming down and when I pulled the car out of the garage 2 days later, I did not know the actual temp was -42F. I did know we had 20" of snow as I saw the picnic table missing because of the drifts. The drive into town for groceries reminded me of the safety situation. - I was not foolish because everything (electric, cable and phone) there was underground because the lower cost for the suppliers. Now, I live in a 2 story townhouse (4 units per building that is 1-1/2 to 2 stories with the units separated by concrete block party walls - 1980's construction) each unit has a corner, so only 2 exterior walls. This year we have had a month long string of -0F days and my monthly gas and heating and hot water finally got up to $80. Thermostat set at 68F and fan 24/7 for uniformity and comfort. - I could use the set back on the thermostat but since it probably will not make a significant difference, I keep it simple.


----------



## nealtw

Bud, Still thinking about your stats. If you hook up two, you would not need a switch, just hook them up parrallel, which ever one turns on is in control. On cold days when you wouldn't want the downstairs to go below sixty anyway, that one would take over.


----------



## bud16415

I had thought of doing two stats like that and even having both programmable. That would work fine at night as I could idle the one down stairs and let the bedroom one control the temp. That would solve half the problem. Now when I idle the one up and have the lower stat control the down stairs I would be sending up too much heat all day when no one is in the bedroom. That&#8217;s where I was getting stuck with just using stats. I started flipping the damper in the morning on my way down and that&#8217;s worked pretty well. kind of low tech. 

On a temperature note this morning instead of being negative 20 it was positive 20 and I went out and it actually felt warm like I didn&#8217;t even need a coat to take the dog out. Figure out a way to save summer heat and winter cool and we will have something.


Edit:

I really don&#8217;t think I would need two stats to do what two would do if I set the down to say 60 at night it will keep the bedroom around 68 in most weather. That would be perfect and close the damper in the morning.


----------



## nealtw

So you need a servo motor and a timer on the heat duct.
That constant temp you are talking about is underground, missile silo. There might be something available over in Bowling Green.


----------



## bud16415

If every winter was like this one I might just be looking into a missile silo. Woke up this morning to a really nice warm bedroom and thought ut oh I bet its cold out. -9.9 f and falling still. 

After getting ready for work I closed the damper on the heat duct 90%. Will see how cold it got today? 

I hear the silos make a great house but look out with moving walls around. The government spared no expense with rebar in those 2 ft thick walls.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> If every winter was like this one I might just be looking into a missile silo. Woke up this morning to a really nice warm bedroom and thought ut oh I bet its cold out. -9.9 f and falling still.
> 
> After getting ready for work I closed the damper on the heat duct 90%. Will see how cold it got today?
> 
> I hear the silos make a great house but look out with moving walls around. The government spared no expense with rebar in those 2 ft thick walls.



Never mind that some else has a missle pointed at it.


----------



## bud16415

Well I survived about 2000 nuclear blasts in my life so far. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY

Not sure if you have seen this. Takes a couple of minutes to really get rolling. Growing up in the 50s and 60s was a lot of fun.


----------



## nealtw

I can't watch most videos&*(%^ computers.


----------



## bud16415

Woke up this morning to a nice warm bedroom and checked the indoor outdoor to find it was -13f again. The truck rolled over pretty slow and the snowplow didn&#8217;t want to leave the driveway as it was frozen in place. The gas gage was also on empty and I had to stop for gas and to my amazement no one was fueling very rare at that location about 10 miles north of my house. Looked at the time and temp sign and I knew why I was the only one foolish enough to be pumping gas at 5:30 am. It said -21f. Without any wind this morning I would have never guessed it that cold.


----------



## nealtw

It's amazing what the wind can do.


----------



## oldognewtrick

-21*, guess it's about time to get the long handle underware out...


----------



## bud16415

When it was still February I seemed to be able to handle this better, but today March 4, 2014 and Negative TEN Fahrenheit that&#8217;s -10F and windy (5:00 am), and I looked to the skies and held up my hands and proclaimed &#8220;Enough  God!&#8221; &#8220;I will no longer argue my disbelief of man-made global warming. Just bring the spring.&#8221; My dog was looking at me like can we get moving here or I&#8217;m going in the driveway.

I can hardly wait till summer and I can get on here and complain about the heat. 
:hide:


----------



## nealtw

I'm still trying to figure out where Oldog puts that long handle. 
Daylight saving time this weekend, we used think winter was over when we changed the clocks.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where Oldog puts that long handle.
> Daylight saving time this weekend, we used think winter was over when we changed the clocks.


 

I think thats where the newtrick part comes in. 

As to daylight savings time it might just make it warmer. I have been watching the thermometer more than ever this winter and I noticed most of the time the coldest is just before dawn. 

All my long johns are short handled maybe I should check out the long handled ones, I think they are made by Carhartt. I hear they are warm but a pain to break in.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where Oldog puts that long handle.
> Daylight saving time this weekend, we used think winter was over when we changed the clocks.



You ain't never been south have ya?

http://www.bmtc.shoppingcartsplus.com/red-long-handles.html


----------



## bud16415

Oh those red long handles. My grandma used to wear those. We never had much use for them as she wouldn&#8217;t dig them out (Long Johns, northern term) till it hit -40F.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> You ain't never been south have ya?
> 
> http://www.bmtc.shoppingcartsplus.com/red-long-handles.html



Learn something everyday.:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Learn something everyday.:beer:




We're here to enlighten and inform...


----------



## Chris

It hasn't gotten cold enough for long pants and a jacket this year. Been the mildest winter in years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> It hasn't gotten cold enough for long pants and a jacket this year. Been the mildest winter in years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



Wish I could say the same.:beer:


----------



## bud16415

Beautiful spring morning today, a balmy 9 degrees. I didn&#8217;t even bother warming the truck up and was tempted to roll the window down. They are saying highs in the mid to high 30&#8217;s all next week. I will be cooking out for sure. 

One of our guys is in Fla. on vacation this week and he has the number to the pager system and has been phoning in weather reports all week. It&#8217;s really getting old.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Weatherman said 57 here today and 73 next Tuesday. Maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel, or it could just be a huge snowflake.


----------



## bud16415

21 degrees this morning and warming up to 40 thru next week I watched the weather and said yahoo I can unhook the plow and I no sooner got the words out and he said snow accumulation later in the week. 

73 nice, we are planning a couple day trip in about 3 weeks to get outa Dodge for a few days. Nashville might be just over our driving range, hmmmm.


----------



## Chris

Supposed to be 90 tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

90 already, makes for a long, hot summer.


----------



## bud16415

http://www.weather.com/news/el-nino-enso-warming-ocean-pacific-drought-hurricane-20140306


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Supposed to be 90 tomorrow.



Brag it up now, we remember in the summer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> http://www.weather.com/news/el-nino-enso-warming-ocean-pacific-drought-hurricane-20140306



Interesting....the weatherman said this morning on the 5:00 AM forecast, that the long range projections from last fall was for this winter to be one mildest in recent history. The forecast last spring was for one of the most severe hurricane seasons last summer...wrong on both accounts. Couldn't believe he actually admitted that long range projections are far from an accurate science. I put as much faith in weather predictions as I do Gypsy fortune tellers.


----------



## bud16415

March 13, 2014 Spring has sprung. 4 F this morning. Driving to work it was like everyone, myself included has given up on winter. We got about 8 inches of snow overnight and no one seemed to be plowing of shoveling township wasn&#8217;t even out yet I bet they were taking the pothole fixing stuff off the trucks. They are predicting it might hit 40 tomorrow so hopefully it will go away as quick as it arrived.


----------



## oldognewtrick

74 here Tuesday, 44 yesterday and 40 mph wind gusts. Have to say I'm ready for some spring myself. And I don't miss winters when I lived in Ohio. Plenty of seasonal change here in mid TN.


----------



## bud16415

We had a little seasonal change over the night woke this morning to 7 degrees and an inch of new snow. If they would have called the snowiest city in the USA 2013-14 on the first day of spring we would have won hands down but they let it go till any chance of snow is gone I guess, and Syracuse is sneaking up the list. And now we are only in first place by .3 inches. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/

I really don&#8217;t want a tee shirt that says &#8220;I live in the second snowiest city in the country&#8221;  &#8220;by a smidgen&#8221; So we came this far I&#8217;m all in for another good dumping on and get it over. We measure out snowfall at the airport and they say we are at 130.7&#8221; and where I moved to 30 miles south of town I know we have at least hit 200&#8221; plus this year. 

Craving spring I cut some buds off several of my flowering shrubs a week ago and brought them in the house to force them. My kitchen window on the inside says spring outside it still looks frozen. The next season we get here is called &#8220;snud&#8221; really looking forward to the snow/mud mixture.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You go Bud, everyone here is pulling for ya. And if you win, we all want T-shirts that say. "Erie is the snowiest city in the USA and all I got was this lousy T-shirt."


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> You go Bud, everyone here is pulling for ya. And if you win, we all want T-shirts that say. "Erie is the snowiest city in the USA and all I got was this lousy T-shirt."


 

Ha Ha you got it. We might go for the trifecta this year, Snow, Rust and Mosquitos. :trophy:

I pulled my GMC 2500 up beside the garage Friday after work and the mud was 8 inches deep. Was quite interesting this morning as my tires were froze in the ruts. 2WD didnt cut it 4WD low range got the job done but the first five miles was a little bumpy.  :hide:


----------



## nealtw

We hit 59 today, fowers have started and trees are budding. Have a nice day.


----------



## inspectorD

bud16415 said:


> Ha Ha you got it. We might go for the trifecta this year, Snow, Rust and Mosquitos. :trophy:
> 
> I pulled my GMC 2500 up beside the garage Friday after work and the mud was 8 inches deep. Was quite interesting this morning as my tires were froze in the ruts. 2WD didnt cut it 4WD low range got the job done but the first five miles was a little bumpy.  :hide:



Is that all..:rofl: I'm just glad that Nor'easter is gonna miss us... I ..am all done..


----------



## bud16415

Well it is warming 13 deg F this morning so it was nice to wear a ball cap again. The bad news is that @#$%&%$ Syracuse is up 130.9 to 130.7 as of this morning even though I brushed off 2 inches of fresh powder at my house they didn&#8217;t get much at the airport. They are calling for a couple more inches in the Snow Belt today maybe some of that will drop off in town.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Load up the truck and drop the snow off at the airport before the snow measure guy gets there.., we want T-shirts.


----------



## bud16415

http://skreened.com/mousetrap/i-survived-winter-2013-14-shirt

Taking orders now. 

Below the picture it will say &#8220;Dreary Erie the Mistake by the Lake. Snowfall Champions!&#8221;


----------



## bud16415

12 degrees and 3 inches of new snow at my house this morning they had to get an inch or two at the airport. Take that Syracuse. This could be our last hoorah as they are talking 50 by the end of the week. 

Now if I could just get them to move that airport south about 10 miles. 

As a side note the airport has an international designation Erie International, I think we have a flight that goes the 30 miles across the lake.


----------



## oldognewtrick

20* here this morning, so much for spring getting here...


----------



## bud16415

Erie 133.1  Syracuse 131.1  ::beer::banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

6.2 days Nashville, Tennessee   6.3" Total Y-T-D

One good snow and I think we can catch up with you...:banana:


----------



## bud16415

Just drove 30 miles thru the worst snow of the winter. Counted 6 cars in the ditches on the way. Rain and ice all morning then 6 inches of really wet snow on top. Airport should measure at least 4 inches. Spring time in Erie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris

It's 44 degrees tonight at my mountain house with a slight breeze, still don't have the top on the jeep.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415

After Saturday&#8217;s storm Erie picked up 4&#8221; Syracuse Zippo. Buffalo came on strong with a half a foot and is closing in on second place. Standings as of Monday morning going into April is, Erie 137.1 , Syracuse 131.6 and Buffalo 128.7. Things are looking good as they are calling for temps in the 60s tomorrow. I was at Walmart yesterday and the huge display of spring flowers was buried under 6 inches of wet snow. But by evening it was mostly melted. Lots of black ice driving to work this am.


----------



## oldognewtrick

72* here today... ;d


----------



## bud16415

Well it hit 73 here yesterday talk about a sudden change to your system. I counted about 20 people out walking past my house as I worked on cleaning the garage that has been the makeshift wood shop all winter and without heat there was no picking up going just cut it and get back in the house. 

As to be expected those sneaky Syracuse New Yorkers tried to pull a fast one and looking at the snowfall site we clearly had a 5.5 inch lead. Now out of the blue they jump by 2.2 inches and it just happened to be April first. Hmmmm There is a delegation ready to head out if the numbers are not corrected soon.

Update they fessed up to the prank read more here. 
http://goldensnowglobe.com/

The heat wave was short lived this morning we showed 34 was nice no frost on the windshield.


----------



## slownsteady

Northern NJ , we been starting our mornings in the lower 30's lately, but the afternoon are in the upper forties - yesterday the mid 50's. The last of the snow is only lingering in the deep shade.


----------



## oldognewtrick

80's two days in a row here.


----------



## nealtw

How long will it take before someone b------- about the heat. If we had 80 for two days I would have started.


----------



## slownsteady

I'll take 80 on a lazy day, but if I'm doing stuff, I might b---- a little.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey, Bud, who's winning the snow race?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Hey, Bud, who's winning the snow race?


 

We have a 5.5 inch lead right now and its looking pretty good for Erie at this point. I dont know how long they go until they call it. Maybe the Fourth of July. 

This morning I had to warm the cars again as my truck had a heavy layer of frost and the temp got down in the high 20s overnight. So I guess we could still get a bit more but I dont see anyone picking up 6 inches. We are now well into the mud season here as its warming up midday. My Girlfriend works at a trucking company that sells landscaping materials also and she said they are getting lots of calls asking for soil and mulch and when she tells them the piles are still frozen they get mad telling her its in the 60s. 

Last night I backed in to my spot and there is a good 10 inches of mud and it froze overnight. After I got unstuck this morning the ride was pretty bumpy for the first few miles till the ice mud fell off. 

All winter my project was the house renovation and I kept looking at the garage and the addition on it wanting to get in and start working on the work shop. So far we have had a couple warm days and I got a lot of demo done in there. This guy that had the place before us was a master of hanging things from the rafters. He built these drop down frames that he used to store plywood of all things and walk around under them. The neighbor tells me he had 20 or 30 sheets up there of half inch and another one with drywall and studs and such. I started taking them down and OMG each end was held with 2 or 3 drywall screws screwed in an inch maybe. Craziest thing I ever saw. But at least I know I have a good strong roof to take the snow. 

Tee shirts wont be far off now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Long sleeve, extra large please.


----------



## bud16415

Do they make short sleeve tee shirts? I have heard about them but in Erie I don&#8217;t think they would sell&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I need something to keep the sun off. Dang it's getting hot around here. Liked to burn my hand on a shingle roof today.


----------



## Chris

It was 97 yesterday, I got a nasty sun burn at work.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

46 going to 75...spring must be here.


----------



## bud16415

I don&#8217;t know how you guys can handle all that warmth. We had another hard frost overnight but up to 30 by sunrise. No snow. Today&#8217;s high should be in the 60&#8217;s garage look out here I come.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll take mid 70's. I about burned my hand on shingles climbing around on a roof today doing an inspection for an insurance company. Short spring, it's now summer. Guess I'm not as tough as I use to be...


----------



## nealtw

Did you forget your gloves?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, but I went back to the truck and got them.


----------



## bud16415

Woke up to fifty degrees today yes 50. Was amazing taking the dog for her morning walk. The fog was thicker than pea soup and the deer were running everyplace along with the possum, rabbits, squirrels and anything else you can think of. The drive in was slower than a snow storm.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> It was 97 yesterday, I got a nasty sun burn at work.



I think we have a winner, first B............. of the year:beer:


----------



## bud16415

We hit 72 today. Fantastic day. Bad news is that they are calling for cold again. Maybe more snow? 

I got a little color myself today. Can't call it a burn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415

Yesterday we hit 80 missed the record high by one degree. But they are calling for 1 to 3 inches of snow tomorrow. So the race isn&#8217;t over yet and Syracuse is licking their chops for one last blast too. 

Looks like they will call a winner around the first of May. Read all about it.  http://goldensnowglobe.com/


----------



## nealtw

Sounds like a nice place to be from...


----------



## bud16415

There are some advantages to living in a place like this. Until recently it had a very strong industrial background with some very good paying jobs but still had a low cost of living. You can commute 15 minutes into a city job and live in the country. The seasons are normally quite nice and you do tend to really take advantage of the summer when it gets here.


----------



## nealtw

Good retirement place. Low cost and spend winter else about.


----------



## slownsteady

Bud, you were calling it "the mistake by the lake" just a few posts ago.


----------



## bud16415

Ya that's an old standing nickname for Erie. There is a bit more to the saying. Actually living here is a love hate relationship for most. The winters tend to wear you down but summers are really very nice. Today the snow is heading in and tonight's low is going to be 15. We had two panhandlers but they both gave up when they heard the forecast and took a bus south this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415

Overnight low was 15F at my house and we had about 3 inches of fresh snow yesterday and last night. Was quite like January / February this morning. Erie didn&#8217;t seem to get as much maybe only an inch.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Woke up to 29* here this morning. Suppose to get on the mid 60's today and sunny. The wind yesterday made it seem a whole lot colder than 40. Had to bring in all the deck plants swmbo bought last weekend. Now I have to take them all back out. Only thing she keeps around for is totting stuff.


----------



## Chris

Woke up to about 50 and will get to the high 80's today.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415

This morning I went out to a truck covered in thick frost. Temp was 30 F. But no snow. The fog in the valleys was thicker than pea soup and the peaks were as clear as can be, made for a spectacular sun rise. 

On a happy note they finally called the snow contest on May 1st. Below is excerpt from the snow web site.

&#8220;A Big Congratulations to all of you in Erie Pennsylvania on winning this seasons Golden Snow Globe contest. Erie, PA snowiest city in the US and King of the Snow Mountain  This season was without a doubt one of the closest snow contests right till the end and was definitely the most fun that it has ever been which is what it&#8217;s all about. Erie, you do deserve it!  I made a few phone calls tonight to a couple of the National Weather Service stations and both of them felt it is safe enough to call a Wrap for the 2013 &#8211; 2014 snow season. I think that this late in the year and with Erie&#8217;s half a foot of snow lead I can agree with them. You might want to hold off on the victory shirts a little longer though just in case  

I&#8217;m not quite convinced that we won&#8217;t see a snowflake or two but Erie, PA 138.4 inches of snow for the season and second place Syracuse has 132.0 inches of snow for the season. The National Weather Service thinks the 6 inch lead should be enough to say, It&#8217;s a Wrap and way to go Erie.&#8221;


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll take a extra large t-shirt please.


----------



## bud16415

I&#8217;ll see what I can do about the shirts. 

Weather is crazy and people are crazier, now its hitting the low 80&#8217;s and muggy and the same people that complained about the bitter cold this winter (couple weeks ago) are saying they can&#8217;t take the heat after one day.

On a climate change note I heard a report on the somewhat biased NPR yesterday where a study was done to show the harmful effects of CO2. They set up tanks of CO2 in fields of corn, beans and other fruits and veggies and allowed them to release a small amount of CO2 at a rate they predicted the world may be at in 10 years. Much to their surprise the crops grew faster and bigger and produced more yield. No mention was made if they made more O2 in the process but of course they did. They were not happy with the results so they tested the food produced and found it by percentage of weight to be lower in zinc and iron than the control group. They mentioned that an ear of corn say had the same amount but because it was larger measured less percentage wise. The story then changed to how important zinc and iron are to babies and the problems caused by low zinc and iron for children. They then related the need to stop all this CO2 pollution and the need to get behind solar and wind and electric cars. 

I saw a chart here as to how much CO2 goes up around here during the winter months because nothing much is growing. I can attest to the study because the warm temps this week and CO2 I&#8217;m assuming my grass went from dead looking to a hay field overnight. 

I&#8217;m off to mow grass&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## slownsteady

I'm not sure what the moral of the story is. 

NPR did another interview and the host asked if it was a branding mistake to call it "Global Warming". The response was something like " climate change or climate crisis, call it whatever you like."

It's hard to argue that something is going on. I kind of miss spring and fall; those were nice seasons....


----------



## bud16415

63F today and sunny. 

Looks like a perfect evening to work on getting the railings up on the deck. 

No global climate crisis in sight. 

I did hear another NPR report the other morning on the &#8220;carbon sink&#8221;. It seems the scientists know there is only so much carbon to go around and its ether stored in the ground or in the air as CO2 or trapped in plants. The carbon in the air isn&#8217;t as high as they expected to find so they went in search of where it went and found it went to Africa and turned a desert into a lush bloom of plant life due to some extra rain they have had. This was both good and bad they speculated as this type of vegetation will die within a year or so when they get a dry spell and as the plants decompose the CO2 will be released again to continue its cycle. Basically a tree rotting in the woods gives off the same pollution as one being burned for fuel it&#8217;s just the time span to release it. They said in this report that CO2 needed to sink in trees not plants as once in a tree its locked up for many years maybe 100 or more. They didn&#8217;t mention anything about this desert bloom making more oxygen and where it went.


----------



## nealtw

If all the big countrys don't beleive in GW how come they are all working together on a test unit in France.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-Fusion-promises-cleaner-energy-solution.html

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK7kLuoxsx4[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Interesting. Fusion is the holy grail...if it can be done. Then we can lose all the fission plants and their dirty fuel rods.
But you have to wonder, what can of worms fusion might open...


----------



## bud16415

Well summer is here and we have been posting temps a full 100 degrees hotter than four months ago. Today it&#8217;s in mid 80&#8217;s and muggy. 

I bought a mister thing for the new deck today. Hook it to the hose and it&#8217;s supposed to make a fine mist like I saw in AZ last time I was out there. It&#8217;s sure to get me yelled at for wasting money but it was in the discontinued rack so that&#8217;s going to be my story. 

What&#8217;s the rest of the world seeing for temps? Has to be hot as the only news I hear coming to work is about the warming of the world. 

Still looking for those snow fall tee shirts.


----------



## Chris

Gonna be 106 today.


----------



## bud16415

Chris said:


> Gonna be 106 today.


 

Oh Man that&#8217;s hot. 

I guess the nice point about living thru the negative 25 days around here in winter is the mild summers. 

Tuesday was the warmest this week it hit 80. We watched the sun set watching a concert on the bay. Today the high should be 72.


----------



## Chris

bud16415 said:


> Oh Man thats hot.
> 
> I guess the nice point about living thru the negative 25 days around here in winter is the mild summers.
> 
> Tuesday was the warmest this week it hit 80. We watched the sun set watching a concert on the bay. Today the high should be 72.



Thats the climate I could live in. I hate the heat.


----------



## bud16415

Chris said:


> Thats the climate I could live in. I hate the heat.


 

A lot of people when they retire here become snow birds some buy a second house in Fla or similar state some keep a trailer or motor home at one place or the other and some drive it back and forth spring and fall. I have thought about doing that after retirement but I find the worst part of winter is getting out and driving and being retired who cares when you dig out.


----------



## Chris

Got to 108 today, still in the 90's at 10pm.


----------



## bud16415

Woke up a bit chilly she opened all the windows before bed and it got down to 55 high today of 74. 
Man I slept good though.


----------



## oldognewtrick

63*  here this morning, walked the dog, opened the windows, sitting on the deck and drinkin some coffee...it's beautiful. High today 84. Mid 90's back again next week along with the typical southern humidity, but today is really nice.


----------



## Chris

Should only get to 107 today, think I will wear a coat. It's 66 right now at 4:55 am.


----------



## bryce

Every 5 years or so we get a extra cool summer. 
Today is 64' with a high of 75' Next week is another cold rain coming low's 52' only 11 Celsius in the morning on Monday. But other than that it is perfect for 3-4 months a year. Sometimes i need to turn on the fan. Maybe for 1-2 days in the summer some people might turn the AC on.


----------



## slownsteady

I didn't catch where you live, but where ever it is - sign me up.


----------



## Chris

I think he is north of us. I want to go too.


----------



## glock26USMC

83 degrees


----------



## nealtw

86 degrees


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beautiful 84* here tonite.


----------



## Chris

Left home today at 104 degrees two hours later at my mountain house it is 68 degrees out.


----------



## mudmixer

Decent day today - AM low of about 63F and a high of about 85F (decent humidity). Clear skies, but some smoke haze from the Canadian fires (several) about 500 or 1000 miles away. Another week or so of boring 65F to 85F and no sales for the AC salesmen or service people.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick

mudmixer said:


> Decent day today - AM low of about 63F and a high of about 85F (decent humidity). Clear skies, but some smoke haze from the Canadian fires (several) about 500 or 1000 miles away. Another week or so of boring 65F to 85F and no sales for the AC salesmen or service people.
> 
> Dick



Sounds like good fishing weather, been doing any?


----------



## mudmixer

Not enough fishing.

Too much good water in town or within 40 miles, but access is a problem unless you drag a boat (hole in the water) behind you or a kayak/canoe with a depth finder.

My favorite for walleyes and small mouth bass is the Mississippi River between St. Paul and Minneapolis from shore, but you need to be willing to climb/almost walk down to the river about 50-75 feet below. Nothing beats working the water from the shore with a very, very steep rock/sand bottom and current and getting a 5# small-mouth bass or walleye with only about 15 feet of line out.

I do some lazy fishing in boats, but that takes some planning and reliance on the weather man.

Dick


----------



## glock26USMC

77 and clear


----------



## Chris

Heat wave at home. I'm at my mountain house doing some work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Almost time to get the sweaters out Chris.


----------



## bud16415

I just got a sweater out. High of 50 today. Can't say we had Indian summer yet as we have to have a frost first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415

Chris we hang our fish the other way by tails. Then when mercury drops we cut off the heads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## mudmixer

It is now (9:23 PM - CST) and the temp is 39.0F (40F at one of the official local stations) after a nice clear, cool day (north wind) and might get a little lower, but not a frost tomorrow morning.

The cities and counties are sending out the hired hunters to do the annual thinning of the deer population. I had 3 wild turkeys on my patio this afternoon, but they know it is not the turkey season here now. Somehow, they get smart when the season opens.

EDIT - Wind died so it will be a frosty night except for in the cities.

Dick


----------



## odorf

9 45   and 70 degrees,  feels cooler


----------



## glock26USMC

38 and windy.....I think it's time to turn on the heat


----------



## oldognewtrick

1:51 AM and 39* here this morning. Lovin it.


----------



## nealtw

11,56  60*   nice


----------



## inspectorD

36 degrees... and the Moon is shinin..


----------



## odorf

62  and clear   high of 85 today,


----------



## Chris

94 at 5:21 pm


----------



## nealtw

71 inside and out


----------



## oldognewtrick

67 going to  58 tonite.


----------



## bud16415

We had our first frost last night, so now we can officially have Indian summer. 

The Combines are out starting on the soybeans.  Pumpkins are for sale everyplace.

Before we know it the snow race will be back on.


----------



## oldognewtrick

We'll all be rooting for you again this year Bud.


----------



## Chris

I'm on my way to the mountain house right now where it is 32 degrees. It's 55 here at home.


----------



## bud16415

Yesterday we tied the record high for the date at 76 degrees. By Friday they are talking snow possibilities. 

Let the measuring begin!


----------



## mudmixer

6:50 AM - Vadnais Heights, MN

35.8F now and about 50F coming up. Cooler in the week.

About average and near the end of a nice warm spell. No hard freeze yet, but some scattered frost. Leaves are about done for.

Many different birds due to the seasonal changes. - 20 turkeys in my backyard and on my patio yesterday. Geese (100's) feeding on every open area or harvested fields. A lot of the geese are residential or permanent in the area, while there are also many migrators.

Dick


----------



## slownsteady

Had our first frost here early Friday morning. The trees all seemed to turn color at once. Won't be long before they're bare.


----------



## Chris

Raining off and on today.


----------



## nealtw

Sunny today after a week of down pore. Did I mention that if you are not grounded and you share some of the power with a saw the gfi does not register and imbalace.:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Sunny today after a week of down pore. Did I mention that if you are not grounded and you share some of the power with a saw the gfi does not register and imbalace.:hide:



And, how did that work out?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> And, how did that work out?



Get out of the habbit of holding the gaurd up with your left hand and don't let your knuckles touch the metal blade cover. I found the same problem with a router last year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I thought all carpenters went home whenever 3 drops of rain fell in a 3' circle...


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> I thought all carpenters went home whenever 3 drops of rain fell in a 3' circle...



Not here, nothing would get built.
The real fun this week is 3 yards of dirt falling in the hole twenty minutes before we pore concrete in the footing.


----------



## bud16415

I put up new mail boxes this week for us and the kids across the street. So I put ours on the side of the pole closest to our house and theirs closest to them. So facing the boxes clearly numbered 180 , 196. The postmaster came this morning and said they would allow the new box location but I had to switch the boxes around due to how they sort mail WTH. So I'm out in the rain like Neal with my 120 V drill. Thinking this is why Fed X is kicking their butts. I went thru more red tape on a mail box than totally rebuilding the house. 

Glad I got them switched because they are covered in snow right now. We just came from Erie no snow yet the lake is still warm. So the snow race hasn't started yet even though it has here. 

Well I didn't get shocked double insulated drill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## frodo

36 degrees and clear high of 65/clear   
this little snap will kill the worms,  time to go squirrel  hunting


----------



## oldognewtrick

24* here in Music City this morning.... time to get some firewood I guess...


----------



## Chris

61 supposed to reach 45 tonight. Fall is here I guess. Drinking a strong eggnog.


----------



## nealtw

52 and raining again.


----------



## bud16415

98.6       Have had a sore calf and knee for a week from beating myself up on a ladder last weekend. Last night about 11 the knee all of a sudden felt good and about 10 seconds later it felt like I was shot in chest. I knew what it was and we headed 45 minutes to the ER. Blood clot broke up and stuck half a dozen places in right lung. They worked on me till 3 am. Good docs and good pain med's I'm now having coffee. I know that's a different thread. Looks like my five day weekend I had planned will include PEX tubing stuck in me. 

Just thought I would say hi and if you ever think u have a clot get to the doctor. Worst pain I have ever felt. 

Ok guys keep posting so I ll have something to read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

Scary stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang Bud, so sorry to hear. Hope everythings OK. Guess thats a warning for the rest of us how things can change in our lives so quickly.


----------



## bud16415

Thanks guys. Feeling a little better million tests. They might install a filter in me. All things considered I would rather be doing a roof job on a 100 degree day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## inspectorD

Hope ya feel better Bud, looks like you get to catch up on yer Movies.:beer:


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> 98.6       Have had a sore calf and knee for a week from beating myself up on a ladder last weekend. Last night about 11 the knee all of a sudden felt good and about 10 seconds later it felt like I was shot in chest. I knew what it was and we headed 45 minutes to the ER. Blood clot broke up and stuck half a dozen places in right lung. They worked on me till 3 am. Good docs and good pain med's I'm now having coffee. I know that's a different thread. Looks like my five day weekend I had planned will include PEX tubing stuck in me.
> 
> Just thought I would say hi and if you ever think u have a clot get to the doctor. Worst pain I have ever felt.
> 
> Ok guys keep posting so I ll have something to read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



Hope to here from you soon.


----------



## inspectorD

Yeah..what Neal said... Hope all is goin better for you!


----------



## bud16415

Thanks to all you guys  

As this thread is about temp I'm glad to say I'm still 98.6 and on the right side of the grass. I was released this afternoon on the new wonder drug called Pradaxa. I feel as good as new  but I'm warned to not do things that might poke holes in me. That includes most of the things I enjoy doing. 

Day to day it's easy to get to thinking most of the young people around don't have a clue.  I have to say I saw the brightest and the finest in my trip from the ER till I was released  this afternoon. It's good to know there are some real professional out there when we need them. 

I ll be posting nothing else to do but watch TV with my leg up for a few days. Nothing like being home.   


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glad to hear your doing better Bud. Do as the Doc says and don't over due.


----------



## Chris

Glad to hear you're doing better Bud.

Today it got to 94 degrees. It made for a lazy day. I made a batch of venison chili and went to a birthday party.


----------



## glock26USMC

44 and raining ,,,, snow later this week


----------



## Chris

It's warm, to warm. Have the window open and still hot at 12:30 in the morning.


----------



## inspectorD

glock26USMC said:


> 44 and raining ,,,, snow later this week



You have got to stop usin those 4 letter words ... it's to soon..:rofl:

55 today and sunny. Helping an Old Girl Friend of mine build a saddle horse for her kids Christmas present she bought her. Peelin logs today. Glad to hear your doin better Bud!!.. Enjoy your relaxation.


----------



## nealtw

inspectorD said:


> You have got to stop usin those 4 letter words ... it's to soon..:rofl:
> 
> 55 today and sunny. Helping an Old Girl Friend of mine build a saddle horse for her kids Christmas present she bought her. Peelin logs today. Glad to hear your doin better Bud!!.. Enjoy your relaxation.



Better grease up that one horse sleigh.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Better grease up that one horse sleigh.



Wax , Wax a sleigh. Grease makes a mess on the snow. 

Just took a nice walk with the dog. Cool morning fall air. Didn't look at temp but feels 40. Enjoying taking a few days off. And not being able to work on anything is driving me crazy. Lol. Ok coffee is done time to jump to that thread about drinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady

Hey Bud, just heard the news after a couple days away from the computer. Glad to see that it's worked out ok. Just remember, if they want to put in that filter, to get three bids, and def don't to try to DIY it.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Wax , Wax a sleigh. Grease makes a mess on the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



But the search party can track him.


----------



## oldognewtrick

38* here today for the high, overcast and a good breeze...maybe snow flurries this weekend. Guess it's time to put the water skis away.


----------



## Chris

86 here today in beautiful la Quinta California.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I thought la Quinta was a motel chain?


----------



## nealtw

The mud was froozen this morning, all the way up to forty now.


----------



## slownsteady

not so beautiful laQuinta from that last photo.


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> not so beautiful laQuinta from that last photo.



You didn't like the flowers?


----------



## Chris

That photo doesn't do it justice. The cheapest home in this community is a few million. 

It's an odd place all these million dollar homes surrounded by ghetto.


----------



## bud16415

slownsteady said:


> Hey Bud, just heard the news after a couple days away from the computer. Glad to see that it's worked out ok. Just remember, if they want to put in that filter, to get three bids, and def don't to try to DIY it.


 

I said no to the filter I didnt mind them putting it in it seems its one of these deals where they poke a little hole and thread it in about 4 feet to where its needed and it locks in with fish hooks. When I asked if the filter was user serviced they said no in fact as easy as it goes in there is major excavation required to get it out. Now that Im running 5W20 instead of the 20W40 I think the filter wont be needed. 

Today was our first winter blast the lake effect machine is kicking in this morning. Its in the low 30 and going to keep dropping. There was a trace of snow here at 6:30 and now at 7:30 a few inches. My plan was to service the plow and dig it out last weekend and be ready from then on. Staying alive got in the way of that plan. All last winter I plowed the 20 something year old kids across the street driveway, so Im not going to feel too bad asking him to come over and wrestle out this 500 pound plow. 


Let the snow race begin!    :


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dont be afriad toask for help. And you know we'll all be cheering for  you again this year. ;d


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Dont be afriad toask for help. And you know we'll all be cheering for you again this year. ;d


 

We hope to pulverize last years 138.4 total. Anchorage is off to a fast start with 3.8 but I think by tonight we will have reeled them in a good bit. Its more of a marathon than a sprint. Slow and steady wins the race. 

There is a column out in our shop that someone started recording the first snow fall of the season on about 60 years ago. As people retired they handed the job off to someone else and me and another guy have been doing it about 20 years. He retired last year so today Im going hunting today for a youngster to carry on the tradition.


----------



## glock26USMC

32 and lake effect snow


----------



## oldognewtrick

31* and spitting snow in the sunny south. Roof was white when I left the house this morning.


----------



## nealtw

I think today the monkeys will have their hands in another spot.


----------



## Chris

88 in my little world.


----------



## nealtw

If this globle warming keeps up we're going to freeze to death


----------



## frodo

98.6...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> 98.6...........




C or F ...........


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> C or F ...........



Rankine..........


----------



## bud16415

By the end of work today we had a good 8 inches of wet snow and temps dropping. I didn't think I would get out of the city. My 45 minute drive home took 2.5 hours. I never saw mass hysteria like I did tonight. I counted 9 wrecks in one 15 mile stretch. The problem came from two groups IMO the first being under 25 male with hat on backwards bunch. They were doing 60 MPH plus. The second group was any car or mini van with the stick people on the rear window. They were going 15 MPH with white knuckles and four way flashers going. Most had face pressed to windshield. 

I don't want to go back there tomorrow so bad. 

Temp 29 and falling


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Everything you ever wanted to know about temp conversion. 

http://www.csgnetwork.com/temp2conv.html


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Everything you ever wanted to know about temp conversion.
> 
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/temp2conv.html



Like everyone was trying to figure it out.:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Like everyone was trying to figure it out.:hide:



You never know Neal, you just never know.....


----------



## nealtw

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Chris

It was nice weather for this. 

I little insight into my day.


----------



## mudmixer

18.5 F. at about 8:59 PM.

We are now into our winter cycle with 11 days+ of predicted highs under 32F and possibly many more. Car wash tomorrow with no need for another for more than 2 weeks.

At least, we will not have to worry about of unpredictable southern weather now and just have to deal with the "Alberta clippers" (2" of light "sissy" snow followed by a few days of clear skies) from the NW that come in like they are on rails and on schedule to the hour. It may be cold, but it is better the handle the boring cool weather instead of the slop and mess. - When it gets down to -20F it is a bit of a problem, but no snow to shovel or slide around on.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guess I won't bellyache about our 30* here today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> It was nice weather for this.
> 
> I little insight into my day.
> 
> View attachment 7576



I may be confused, but, is the a valve stem cap missing on the right rear tire?


----------



## glock26USMC

26 and snowing  got about 3 inches overnight


----------



## bud16415

Yea we moved up 30 places in just one day and now we are number 1 with 11.8 inches measured at the airport. As thick as it was and by the size of the piles it could have been 3 feet with colder temps. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/

Temp is hanging around 30f 

I had to get a little excited seeing as how it might be the only time we will be in the lead all winter. That and I used half a tank of gas getting home yesterday.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> I may be confused, but, is the a valve stem cap missing on the right rear tire?




It might be but that is a brand new machine. It's first job.


----------



## havasu

Tires will last a long time at that angle. 

Today, it is about 65 degrees under cloudy skies.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> 88 in my little world.
> 
> ]



karma's a b-----


----------



## Chris

It's 82 at the moment and all tires are in the ground. I hope!


----------



## nealtw

Trying to keep warm on a nice 30* day while there is always one guy working in tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> It might be but that is a brand new machine. It's first job.
> 
> 1st job?! Send it back; it must be defective!


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be but that is a brand new machine. It's first job.
> 
> 1st job?! Send it back; it must be defective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will learn.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris

We are trying to train it but I think it's a lost cause.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sometimes all you need is a bigger hammer.


----------



## zepper

Chris said:


> It's 82 at the moment and all tires are in the ground. I hope!


I have no idea what that means, so I'm enjoying the apparent randomness. Stuff usually makes too much damn sense around here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zepper said:


> I have no idea what that means, so I'm enjoying the apparent randomness. Stuff usually makes too much damn sense around here.




Look at post number 210


----------



## Chris

Gravity. It's a bitch!


----------



## zepper

oldognewtrick said:


> Look at post number 210


Ah. Yikes. Right then...


----------



## frodo

post #210.  somebody aint getting a Christmas Bonus this year!!!!!!


speaking of Christmas bonus,  I worked for this cheap sob,  .

ok, look,  I believe that an employer does NOT owe an employee a christmas bonus. I believe that is something that is freely given as a "thank you"
for your hard work,  or if you have been making the co. money.  that said>>>>>

1984,  10 or us employees at a co.  on christmas eve.  we received a 1/2 a ham each.  WHAT!!!  i'm talking wrapped in tinfoil
 1/2 a ham,  A $10.00  ham cut in half.  we rode that joke for a week

HEY Joe!!  what did you have for lunch?    Half a ham sammich!!!

I had 1/2 a ham steak and eggs this morning for breakfast


40 degrees and raining


----------



## Chris

It's about 80 out right now.

Anyone else have any idea how much it hurts to fill a 120 gallon fuel tank. Everyday?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, its 31 here, thats the high for the day. Cant really say i have much sympathy.


----------



## Chris

I'm keeping the oil companies in business.


----------



## nealtw

How many men would it take to do the work with out buying fuel?


----------



## voyager

86°F @ 3:30pm.
Had a long sweaty day mowing lawn and stacking rocks dug out from around the yard that the lawn mower had complained about.
Oh, and weeding around my pineapple and banana plants too.
Fact, - I will never shovel snow again!


----------



## slownsteady

The way this planet is messing with the weather, don't be too sure!


----------



## Chris

nealtw said:


> How many men would it take to do the work with out buying fuel?



I have 8 guys with 6 pieces of equipment and it is takig two weeks to do this project. I bet it would take 20 guys a month to do what we have done if not using equipment.


----------



## slownsteady

Figure the cost of 20 guys. I think you'll start to love the oil companies.


----------



## voyager

slownsteady said:


> The way this planet is messing with the weather, don't be too sure!



I lived in Alaska for over 30 years.
My mantra was:
"I will never own a lawn mower or a snow shovel."
I still do not own a snow shovel and NEVER will.
I don't care how much it snows.
I never needed one in Alaska ... badly.

I send pics of my place to a friend back in Ak.
He remarked that it looked like I lived on the edge of the jungle.
I corrected him explaining that I lived on a clearing in the jungle.
The lawn mower as well as the brush cutter help keep the jungle at bay.


----------



## slownsteady

Ok. You convinced me; I'm jealous.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> It's about 80 out right now.
> 
> Anyone else have any idea how much it hurts to fill a 120 gallon fuel tank. Everyday?



8 guys,  150 gallons daily=  about $ 1400.00 per day

$6200.00  weekly.   you need a drink,


----------



## bud16415

Single digits last night and the wind chill was zero or lower. At 5:00 am the sky was crystal clear perfect for star gazing if you could stand the cold. They were predicting a foot of lake effect snow and the Weather Channel showed up in Erie to film it. Wouldn&#8217;t you know the wind changed just a bit and all the snow fell in the lake. 

As to snow shovels who needs one mine is 8 foot wide and attached to the front of the GMC2500. Shoveling isn&#8217;t too bad when you are in 76 degree cab. My girl does own a snow shovel her job is the stairs.


----------



## frodo

voyager said:


> I lived in Alaska for over 30 years.
> My mantra was:
> "I will never own a lawn mower or a snow shovel."
> I still do not own a snow shovel and NEVER will.
> I don't care how much it snows.
> I never needed one in Alaska ... badly.
> 
> I send pics of my place to a friend back in Ak.
> He remarked that it looked like I lived on the edge of the jungle.
> I corrected him explaining that I lived on a clearing in the jungle.
> The lawn mower as well as the brush cutter help keep the jungle at bay.



get a couple of goats,  you do not need a mower..when hungry.eat one of them


----------



## bud16415

The lake effects that missed us this morning ran right up the lake shore and is hitting Buffalo area. They are predicting between 5 and 6 foot of snow today many places already having 3 feet on the ground. Erie really dodged the bullet this time. But give Buffalo a 40 or 50 inch head start and they are going to be hard to beat this winter. 

My sister wasn&#8217;t amused at my liking the snowfall record and yesterday she called and said give it a rest already we won last year now let&#8217;s let someone else have a chance. I actually think she thinks I have something to do with how much snow we get.

Tonight I&#8217;m going to call her and let her know I let this one go past just for her.


----------



## MyTeaFix

It's 25 degrees where I am right now. At least the snow hasn't piled up too much yet.


----------



## Chris

It's 89 here today. Pretty sure there is no snow in sight.View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1416336052.616626.jpg


----------



## voyager

87°F @ noon - partly cloudy with sporadic rain showers - light trade winds blowing keeping it comfortable.



frodo said:


> get a couple of goats,  you do not need a mower..when hungry.eat one of them



Then, I'd have a herd of goats to care for .
Becoming a "goat roper" is not my idea of retirement.

I need the exercise.
That's why I bought a walk-behind mower instead of a rider type.
Gotta try to keep my pot-belly from growing too big.


----------



## inspectorD

voyager said:


> 86°F @ 3:30pm.
> Had a long sweaty day mowing lawn and stacking rocks dug out from around the yard that the lawn mower had complained about.
> Oh, and weeding around my pineapple and banana plants too.
> Fact, - I will never shovel snow again!






Hey, Welcome aboard... how's your Lava shovel workin theses days..:rofl:

There's always something.. and I'm jealous..:beer:


----------



## Chris

So got back to my hotel and here is this guy not wanting any door dings, so since there is very little parking anyway I decided to get all my employees out to the parking lot to loiter around his car and see how long it takes him to get nervous and move it.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1416359186.359391.jpg


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> So got back to my hotel and here is this guy not wanting any door dings, so since there is very little parking anyway I decided to get all my employees out to the parking lot to loiter around his car and see how long it takes him to get nervous and move it.
> 
> View attachment 7592



Just park the work truck 1" away from it.


----------



## frodo

i block people in that do that crap.  park right behind them.

i visited my aunt in the hospital,  blocked a new expedition .  when i came out, he was tapping his foot and looking at his watch.
 i took my time. extra 5 minutes wasted on purpose.   he never said a word.  but he damn sure got the point


----------



## Chris

I would have squeezed the truck in but it wouldn't fit. We are out here drinking next to it now. He came out once to check on it. Pretty sure he is here with a hooker.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud, looks like Buffalo wants to be a player in the snow race this year. Seems you have to play a little ketchup.


----------



## frodo

27 degrees clear

fresh brown yard eggs
  bacon
toast   yum yum


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> I would have squeezed the truck in but it wouldn't fit. We are out here drinking next to it now. He came out once to check on it. Pretty sure he is here with a hooker.




yell at her as she leaves,   hey,  you go to the doctor over that thing you gave me?   that will mess with his head


----------



## voyager

8am:  79°F - air is calm - mostly cloudy - ground is wet from nightly showers - typical winter morning. Clouds should begin burning off soon.



inspectorD said:


> Hey, Welcome aboard... how's your Lava shovel workin theses days..:rofl:
> 
> There's always something.. and I'm jealous..:beer:


Thanks for the welcome.

You found the chink in Paradise.
We're about 3 miles from the lava flow with a small rise between us and it.
We do have a ringside seat, but probably will not get caught up in the action.

Lava may look like water as it flows.
But, it is rock material and has the weight of rock.
Shoveling it could be a major chore.
Plus, talk about hot sweaty work.


----------



## frodo

51  and clear. rained yesterday.  

awsome place to live. your a lucky guy.  is the living there as expensive as they say?.  or is that tourist talk?


----------



## inspectorD

Gittin ready for the Golly wompper....10-15 for us up here in the hills... Gonna make for a nice Thanksgivin with all the festivus goin around..:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

30-50 here this week, I'm so happy for you inspector...kepp your toes warm.


----------



## Chris

Currently 53. This is why I hate Los Angeles. I have to leave at 4am to make it to a job by 7am and it's only 60 miles away.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417011376.073514.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417011390.992938.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417011401.953332.jpg


----------



## havasu

Is it true you need to haul a trailer just to finish the letters in your last name?

Today it is bright and sunny, about 75 degrees.


----------



## Chris

Yes a long trailer.


----------



## slownsteady

about 35º in NJ with about 5" of snow on the ground and more still falling. i guess our Indian Summer was done & gone yesterday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beautiful day here in Music City USA. 49* and just a hint of a breeze. Finally got the chain saw out and cut uo the big tree limb that fell by the fence 2 months ago..


----------



## inspectorD

Still heavy snow... but I'll make due out at my camp for the day.. the Boys are off school, and I'm just relaxin to the quiet of the snow. Gettin ready for a peaceful turkey carving tomorrow..:beer: 
Have a great One folks!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks real pretty .


----------



## Chris

Supposed to get 15" at my mountain house on Monday.


----------



## Chris

Meanwhile its 84 here at home.


----------



## havasu

Just washed the cars. Yep, damn hot outside. Nice hearing about a few storms brewing in the Pacific.


----------



## Chris

Good temp for protesting.



Against people who loot, steal and break the law.


----------



## MyTeaFix

On Wednesday it was snowing, it was 29 degrees this morning, it's 50 degrees right now, and it's supposed to get up to 60 by tomorrow. 

Welcome to Missouri!


----------



## slownsteady

What's next? Locusts?


----------



## inspectorD

Still cold up here in CT ..25 degrees... and still snow stuck to everything. Although..
I can't complain, it is pretty to look out my backyard.


----------



## frodo

you poor guys..are you cold?


40 degrees and clear.  high of 48 today.  its beautiful out

horses are running up and down the pasture,  playing tag. cats on my lap demanding a ear scratch
coffee pot is ready.  think I will go shoot something today

maybe some      'cans.....


pretty pictures,  Inspector "D".  looks peacefull


----------



## frodo

https://www.google.com/maps/@31.4833245,-90.7799881,883m/data=!3m1!1e3


totally different kind of environment,   that is our "family"  land
 the pond, in the middle of the picture,  is where i hang at, 
look at the "planted" rows of trees behind the pond.  that is the homachitto national forest,   20k acre back yard

my place is across the road to the left  couple hundred feet


----------



## slownsteady

> I can't complain, it is pretty to look out my backyard.



Looks pretty much the same here. It was 16º when I got up this morning Thursday morning was beautiful with every twig coated in white...but I wouldn't mind 40 degrees.


----------



## slownsteady

frodo said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@31.4833245,-90.7799881,883m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> 
> totally different kind of environment,   that is our "family"  land
> the pond, in the middle of the picture,  is where i hang at,
> look at the "planted" rows of trees behind the pond.  that is the homachitto national forest,   20k acre back yard
> 
> my place is across the road to the left  couple hundred feet



Doesn't look much like the Shire, Frodo. Any Ents walking around in those woods?


----------



## frodo

lol  last Ent i saw, got a tree stand nail to it


----------



## oldognewtrick

63* hrere this morning.


----------



## inspectorD

frodo said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@31.4833245,-90.7799881,883m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> 
> totally different kind of environment,   that is our "family"  land
> the pond, in the middle of the picture,  is where i hang at,
> look at the "planted" rows of trees behind the pond.  that is the homachitto national forest,   20k acre back yard
> 
> my place is across the road to the left  couple hundred feet



Very Nice having those free forests behind your home. We have a big one in my backyard also... I call it Home..
http://www.timberdoodle.org/demo/roraback-wildlife-management-area-litchfield-county-connecticut

My family is in NO... so I get both of the ' Environment" differences ..:beer:


----------



## MyTeaFix

slownsteady said:


> What's next? Locusts?



It's a possibility.

After mild weather yesterday, we are back to 29 degrees and had an ice storm early this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

42* and raining...what a yucky day.


----------



## nealtw

31 and sunny


----------



## Chris

Somewhere between chilly and brrrr.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Somewhere between chilly and brrrr.



68*.................:help:


----------



## Chris

Probably close to that. Shorts, tshirt and flip flops outside tonight.


----------



## slownsteady

Yes, here too. 
My shorts, T-shirt & flip-flops are outside...but I'm here inside with a sweatshirt on.

37º with a mix of rain & snow falling.


----------



## Chris

65 and raining today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

48 and drizzle. I hate it getting dark at 5:00. I'm ready for bed...., : rolleyes:


----------



## Chris

4:40 here and I feel the same way.


----------



## Chris

52 this morning. Going to be about 70 today.


----------



## nealtw

48 today and the storm is coming, should be a good one.


----------



## Chris

Got above 80 today, I was sweating.

It's funny I sweat at 80 in the winter and dream of 80 in the summer.


----------



## slownsteady

A little different here: 18º when I got out of bed this morning. someplace between chilly & Brrrr.


----------



## frodo

46 degrees and clear.  south mississippi


----------



## Chris

46 here as well this morning in Southern California.


----------



## nealtw

48 and wet...............


----------



## Chris

Supposed to rain again Friday. I think we have had more rain in the last two weeks than we had all of last year.


----------



## slownsteady

I understand that there are people out there walking around in the rain, smiling. Must feel like some relief.


----------



## nealtw

doing the rain dance, maybe it worked.


----------



## frodo

44 and clear.  smells like wood burning outside.  i love the smell of a fire place

makes me think of  g-ma s house and deer hunting


----------



## bud16415

Right around 30 and calling for snow so the snow race is back on. As amazing as it sounds Erie is in second place 6&#8221; down to Grand Rapids and 5&#8221; ahead of Buffalo. The 7 foot of snow they got was in that narrow band and a good deal of it missed the official measuring point. It is the same here last winter when we won with 138&#8221; the town I live in just 30 miles south of the city unofficially measure around 300&#8221;. 

We are trying something new this winter last weekend I went to start the 2000 GMC 2500 with 250,000 miles on her and no go. Fuel pump again. I said lets buy a new car planning to semi retire the old girl as she drinks so much gas driving to work if I could double the mileage I could almost pay for a new car. So that was the plan. We bought a Kia Soul. One of those &#8220;Hamster Cars&#8221;. It came with crazy 18&#8221; wheels and tires that looked like a rubber band stretched around the rim. It looked great and alos like it wouldn&#8217;t make it out of the driveway if there was 3&#8221; of snow. So with less than 50 miles on the clock I put a set of steel wheels off an old monte carlo on it with some lugged up studded snows all the way around and we are going to see how FWD only works this year. Once I get the GMC going that&#8217;s plan B on the bad days and will get fixed quicker if I have to shovel vs plow the white stuff. 

Here is a photo of the new fleet. She still gets the All Wheel Drive Element in the back with similar winter equipment. Looks like a couple toasters with wheels.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ooooh..... Nice balmy 24* out this morning. But it is clear. ;d


----------



## Chris

57 and raining.


----------



## nealtw

29 with a little breeze to keep the sweat off the brow


----------



## oldognewtrick

40 and clear here today...:


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> 40 and clear here today...:



Better keep the brass monkeys in tonight


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Better keep the brass monkeys in tonight



:agree:   23 tonight....


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> :agree:   23 tonight....



Brrrr... 15 at 9 pm....here comes January..:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Brrrr... 15 at 9 pm....here comes January..:beer:



Heck, thats a spring day for y'all isn't it?


----------



## mudmixer

It is now 8:18 PM and the outside temp is -2.2F. High today was about 10F and low this morning was about -7F. Clear and sunny all day and the roads/streets were bare and the ice on the edges was disappearing without melting.

A decent day and I never put on my gloves or zipped up my jacket/coat - lightly lined leather one. The steering wheel was cold until I got out in the sun. In general, a good day for a long trip on good road.

Dick


----------



## Chris

My temp this morning!

Remember it doesn't snow here.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1420043193.210896.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1420043220.117445.jpg


----------



## nealtw

Work for the tractor.


----------



## inspectorD

Chris said:


> My temp this morning!
> 
> Remember it doesn't snow here.
> 
> Umm... you keep tellin yerself that.... and while your at it.. go make some $$ plowin that invisible snow..:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snow and palm trees...something's wrong with this picture...can you point pout what it is?


----------



## Chris

Screw plowing! I took the jeep out. Went by the new house and took a couple pictures. Its amazing how it takes a freak act of nature to get people out of the house as a family. I think just about everyone in this town was outside playing.


----------



## nealtw

Took the Dodge out for a drive
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq2jY1trxqg[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, if it keeps that up, you may need one of these...


----------



## Chris

I already need one.


----------



## Chris

My house and my mountain house temps. I'm moving to Hawaii.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1420127216.014509.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1420127234.548216.jpg


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> I woke up this morning and at 5:30 this is what I saw -14.6 F I took the dog for a walk very short I might add and it was -15 F. My indoor outdoor is only hung a few inches away from the siding so most cases its about one degree warmer. Starting my 2000 GMC 2500 with a quarter million miles on it was a testament to GMC as it spun over and lit right up. Even with the plow on and up I drove 30 minutes before I felt a hint of heat coming out of the dash and it normally drives you out. I got to work and looked for the official temperature and they showed it was still dropping at 7:00 and was at -20 F. now thats getting a little cold for even me. I feel a little bad sitting in a warm office as my girlfriend just texted from her job milking cows saying the cows are a little slow getting moving today.
> 
> I wonder if Im doing any damage to my deck walking on it this morning as each step sounded like shot gun rounds going off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :help:



Did you get stuck in a snowbank? haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## mudmixer

-5F at 9:30 tonight with about 4" of snow on the ground and none on the streets and highways.

I just talked to a friend that took off this morning (-7F) and drove north to Duluth (about 150 miles) and came back later. Freeways were clean and freeze-dried and it was under 3 hours each way including a stop or two.

Cold winter driving can be a good event because of dry roads, sun and less traffic (you never get real cold without clear skies). - It gets to be worse when the temps go up and we get moisture from the south.

A little cooler tomorrow, but no snow or slipping. I will have to wait a while to try out my 4WD this year.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dick, sounds like it's getting close to ice fishing weather...


----------



## Chris

Are you guys jealous?

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1420465320.497759.jpg


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Did you get stuck in a snowbank? haven't seen you for a while.


 
Hi Neal

Thanks for looking for me. I took the end of the year off work, 16 days in a row and went off the grid and enjoyed the holidays more than I have in a long time doing nothing. 

Weather here was mild the whole time and a green Christmas. Yesterday it was 60 degrees out and This morning like it was planned I get up to go to work and its 14 degrees and 8 inches of snow.   

As to getting stuck in a snow bank I got a new car last month and semiretired the old GMC truck to save some gas. I didnt know how it was going to be with just FWD but after adding 4 new snow tires with studs Im going as good as I ever did in the 2500. That doesnt mean I wont tangle with a snow bank or two before spring just so far so good.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Hi Neal
> 
> Thanks for looking for me. I took the end of the year off work, 16 days in a row and went off the grid and enjoyed the holidays more than I have in a long time doing nothing.
> 
> Weather here was mild the whole time and a green Christmas. Yesterday it was 60 degrees out and This morning like it was planned I get up to go to work and its 14 degrees and 8 inches of snow.
> 
> As to getting stuck in a snow bank I got a new car last month and semiretired the old GMC truck to save some gas. I didnt know how it was going to be with just FWD but after adding 4 new snow tires with studs Im going as good as I ever did in the 2500. That doesnt mean I wont tangle with a snow bank or two before spring just so far so good.



Well you missed the party down at Oldogs.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Well you missed the party down at Oldogs.:trophy:




 Sorry about missing the party I was hunkered down like our groundhog Phil waiting for spring. 

  9 F this morning with a good foot of frozen Lake Erie piled up in the driveway. 

  By the way when you see Oldog let him know Erie is back in first place with 44 inches so far this winter. 2.8 inches ahead of Grand Rapids. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/


----------



## nealtw

We had 2 inches of snow on the weekend and now we're up to 46*


----------



## slownsteady

2º and a half inch of snow on the ground, so dry that you clean the driveway with the leafblower.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Sorry about missing the party I was hunkered down like our groundhog Phil waiting for spring.
> 
> 9 F this morning with a good foot of frozen Lake Erie piled up in the driveway.
> 
> By the way when you see Oldog let him know Erie is back in first place with 44 inches so far this winter. 2.8 inches ahead of Grand Rapids.
> 
> http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/



Congrats!!!!! This is only thing I follow, other than Hockey...


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Congrats!!!!! This is only thing I follow, other than Hockey...




 Neal got me following the Curling circuit. Its almost to high paced for us snow globe watchers.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Neal got me following the Curling circuit. Its almost to high paced for us snow globe watchers.



Curling is right up there with drying paint.:beer:


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Curling is right up there with drying paint.:beer:




Just like paint drying 

http://96krock.com/2014/02/11/russian-beauty-anna-sidorova-brings-tough-competition-to-curling-rink/


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Just like paint drying
> 
> http://96krock.com/2014/02/11/russian-beauty-anna-sidorova-brings-tough-competition-to-curling-rink/



I would watch paint dry on her.


----------



## mudmixer

Curling is a great sport and far surpasses "paint drying".

Here it is inside and temperatures are controlled and you can even get a drink at some rinks.

The precision and skill is amazing. I discovered this by watching a number of international matches and then went to a local rink. After that, I found that there are some great competitors hiding from the public.

More precision than hockey (and less dumb blood/gore) and comfortable enough to understand what is really going on. - This is from a person in hockey hot-bed of the U.S.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick

So I take it there's no forechecking or boarding in curling?


----------



## nealtw

It can be fun but unless there is some good skill to watch, just like watching bowling.


----------



## frodo

http://screencast.com/t/WiKJeMMg14


----------



## slownsteady

contact curling....now that's a sport I could get into (especially with that russian curler)


----------



## frodo

i got something she can curl


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> i got something she can curl



I think Neal had first dibs on the Russian girl...


----------



## slownsteady

Dah! Nostrovia!


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> I think Neal had first dibs on the Russian girl...



I have grand kids older than her:rofl:


----------



## Chris

Can I meet them?


----------



## nealtw

Sure the boys would love a trip.


----------



## Chris

Nevermind......


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> I think Neal had first dibs on the Russian girl...




sloppy seconds??


----------



## Chris

Thirsty thirds?


----------



## bud16415

God I&#8217;m glad I started this thread. :


----------



## oldognewtrick

6* in Music City.....

.....yeah, things have a tendency to thread drift really quick round here...


----------



## bud16415

I was laughing so hard I forgot to post my temp. 20F and sunny. It was in the mid 30&#8217;s the other day and I changed the fuel pump in my 2000 GMC 2500 in the driveway in about an hour and a half with about 20 gal of gas in the tank. Oh and it was raining cats and dogs at the time. Today I have to see why the plow wont go up and down because shoveling this stuff the last two days wasn&#8217;t my girls thing. 

Here is a pic of the new deck not getting much use lately.


----------



## frodo

Steven Wright quotes  

If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's a famous scientist who once said:
"I woke up one morning, and all of my stuff had been stolen and replaced by exact duplicates." His mind sees things differently than most of us do. Here are just a few of his gems:...

1 - I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize.
2 - Borrow money from pessimists -- they don't expect it back.
3 - Half the people you know are below average.
4 - 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name.
5 - 82.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.
6 - A conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel so good.
7 - A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.
8 - If you want the rainbow, you got to put up with the rain.
9 - All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand.
10 - The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.
11 - I almost had a psychic girlfriend, ..... But she left me before we met.
12 - OK, so what's the speed of dark?
13 - How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink?
14 - If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.
15 - Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.
16 - When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.
17 - Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.
18 - Hard work pays off in the future; laziness pays off now.
19 - I intend to live forever ... So far, so good.
20 - If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?
21 - Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.
22 - What happens if you get scared half to death twice?
23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."
24 - Why do psychics have to ask you for your name?
25 - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.
26 - A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.
27 - Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.
28 - The hardness of the butter is proportional to the softness of the bread.
29 - To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.
30 - The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard.
31 - The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up.
32 - The colder the x-ray table, the more of your body is required to be on it.
33 - Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film.
34 - If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.
And the all-time favorite -
35 - If your car could travel at the speed of light; would your headlights work?


----------



## slownsteady

6º last night. Day never got above 20º. Took my nephew on a scout camping trip for the weekend. Luckily the cabins were heated but the daytime activities were chilly!


----------



## oldognewtrick

40* here in Twang Town today....and rainy...


----------



## slownsteady

I would rather have snow than a cold, wet rain.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> I would rather have snow than a cold, wet rain.



Yep...and I'm cooking deep fried chicken wings outside in a lil bit...:beer:


----------



## frodo

http://screencast.com/t/S8LzzTZJgAin


feels nice out


----------



## Chris

48 and foggy.


----------



## havasu

51 and foggy as well.


----------



## frodo

http://screencast.com/t/NbLN3x5Uql


----------



## bud16415

The snow contest is as close as can be with only a couple months left to go. 
http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/

Temp today is hanging on 30F with a nice steady wet snow falling. 

Here is the kind of excitement I&#8217;m talking about. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZVXKRGHnZc[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9oVlS-qNUk[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

The trick is to stay awake long enough to see the exciting stuff.


----------



## slownsteady

...And now for something completely different
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdz0dbh3_mY[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

to be fair, I found this and was impressed:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CUojMQgDpM[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Takes a lot to get Weber mad, when you do...


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scpO0oU5aT0&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Great, something to think about while watching curling.
We could contemplate what makes paint dry while we watch that too.


----------



## frodo

shuffle board, curling, lawn golf,  jarts,  all the same


----------



## bud16415

Years ago I was cross country skiing about an hour from here in western NY state at a place called Red House. We were really back in the woods on a trail maybe 3 to 5 miles. The weather was bitter cold and we hear all this noise ahead and to our amazement there were about 30 American Indians dressed in street clothes having some kind of a party that involved gambling and I believe drinking but I can be sure of that. All I really knew was they were all really underdressed for the condition. They had built this long shoot out of snow and ice and were playing some kind of a game whipping these poles and sticks down this ice lined gutter. We approached them and asked what it was they were doing and they explained it was called the snow snake. And they were betting and throwing and the longest throw would win I guess. I couldn&#8217;t first believe someone built this thing as it had to be the length of two football fields and raised up in the air to about 3 feet. The second thing I couldn&#8217;t believe was how far these poles would go. We stayed and watched them for at least a half hour and they acted like we were for the most part not there. We were dressed for skiing and we got too cold standing and how they didn&#8217;t freeze to death being in jeans and sneakers and just a shirt I will never know. This all happened long before the internet had much on it and all this talk of curling and such got me to thinking about it today. I was really surprised to find a video of almost the same thing I saw that day. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfn5LE88JPc[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Looks like fun


----------



## frodo

that was cool,  thanks for sharing


----------



## slownsteady

sure beats the sport of javelin catching


----------



## bud16415

Negative 14 F this am. Wind chill they said was -30 F. 

The new car spun right over and only took 25 miles to warm up. I think that was due to the city being 24 degrees warmer though.


----------



## frodo

33 degrees,  foggy,  high of 48   cloudy


----------



## mudmixer

At 7:21 on 1/14/2015, it is 17.6F outside and 70.3F inside.

Don't buy a thermometer that measures to the tenth of a degree because you can get "lost in the woods" of accuracy. Much worse when it is an indoor/outdoor type that has highs and lows for different time periods. - You get too far into the details, but it is is interesting.

Having a dead accurate clock that is always correct and resets itself from a satellite frequently is very handy

Dick


----------



## frodo

Thank you Dick....when I look at my gage.  if its inbetween  10 and 20

i call the temp  In the teens

if it points to  20--30  I call the temp  in the 20's

and so on


----------



## bud16415

18 degrees warmer this morning at a balmy 4F. 

The last few mornings with this cold weather there have been deer tracks all over the side yard right up close to the house, within a couple foot of the house. I wonder if they are coming up for some heat or what? Never saw them do that before. Or if I have seen them come up close like that they were eating the shrubs or something. Nothing really to eat but I will have to take a look and see what I can figure out. The snow is getting to that depth where they can&#8217;t find food on the ground.


----------



## slownsteady

bud16415 said:


> 18 degrees warmer this morning at a balmy 4F.
> 
> The last few mornings with this cold weather there have been deer tracks all over the side yard right up close to the house, within a couple foot of the house. I wonder if they are coming up for some heat or what? Never saw them do that before. Or if I have seen them come up close like that they were eating the shrubs or something. Nothing really to eat but I will have to take a look and see what I can figure out. The snow is getting to that depth where they cant find food on the ground.



I would guess they're foraging. Even if there's nothing there, they don't know that till they check it out. If it's the lee side of your house, they might also be sheltering against the wind.


----------



## nealtw

One area where we have built houses, when the work crews go home at night the deer all come out to inspect the work. But they don't understand wet concrete.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Did you put up a sign to stay off the wet concrete?


----------



## nealtw

Someone had to stand gaurd.


----------



## frodo

throw them a bag of whole corn out..  i buy 50 lb sacks.   and give them around 12 pounds every other day or so   in the winter
  keep the pressure off of them ,  keeps them healthy.   i also put a salt block out.   when it gets small  a racoon steal it

he tries when its big,  only manages to move it around,  i put it back,  he tries to steal it.i put it back.   till he finally gets it
 little basterd


----------



## bud16415

Mid 20&#8217;s today one of those days you dread starting out with freezing rain and changing to snow. The auto body shops love these days. 

I think I figured out the deer last night after looking at the tracks more and my shrubs. They are helping me out with the spring trimming. Also a big point of interest was the bird feeder. They can&#8217;t get high enough to get at it but did a job on the seed that hit the ground.


----------



## Chris

43 this morning, supposed to hit 73. My dogs are the only thing foraging on my side yard.


----------



## Fireguy5674

39 and sunny here right now.  Supposed to be in the 40's.  Nice day here but got back from St. Pete FL yesterday.  Still adjusting to wearing long pants and shoes.


----------



## Chris

What are "shoes"?


----------



## nealtw

The curved things inside the brake drums


----------



## slownsteady

Keith Moon was known to break drums


----------



## bud16415

Zero at 7 am. The sky was so clear last night it was amazing star gazing. 

Coffee is working and a 3 day weekend, hmmm what to do?


----------



## frodo

.............


----------



## Chris

46 this morning, supposed to be 73 today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

34 and headed to 62...get out the tomato plants and get the garden ready...:banana:


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> 34 and headed to 62...get out the tomato plants and get the garden ready...:banana:




we usually have a freeze in feb.  / march   wait till after that

got a new tiller,  itching to tear up some ground


----------



## oldognewtrick

I know, it's just a spring like day brings on a case of spring fever. We are going to the deer lease Saturday with the tractor to bust up some food plots where we are reclaiming some spots that they clear cut a couple years ago and planted pine. The pines are about 8-10 feet tall now and are beginning to hold deer again. Time to think about proving some food sources for the furry creatures of the forest.


----------



## Chris

It's beautiful here today.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> It's beautiful here today.



You didn't share with others that there were bees buzzing, birds chirping, and trucks crunching on the roadway?


----------



## slownsteady

Still winter here...


----------



## Chris

Oh yeah it was this beautiful today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1421722519.813925.jpg


I lost to a ford.


----------



## nealtw

Whiplash??????????


----------



## Chris

Neck is fine back hurts like hell.


----------



## nealtw

Not good...... What about the people in the ford?


----------



## Chris

He was fine. His airbags worked.


----------



## frodo

pitiful picture.  sorry to hear you got smashed.  

I got hit.   so i built a 4'' sch 40  bumper.  3/8'' plate for a step and ball mount. 

then my wife got hit in it.  not a scratch,  and the bumper tore the s*** out of his grill,  green stuff al over the ground

neat thing about that bumper,  i drilled 2 holes.  tapped them.  used it as an air tank.  kept the hose in the tool box

had enough air to change a tire


----------



## bud16415

Chris 
First and most important, sorry to hear of the mishap Chris that really sucks and we are all thankful you were not hurt badly I hope.  They can always replace or repair a truck as long as you are ok is what counts. Looks like it was all contained to the bed and bumper. 

Frodo
I built my own bumper also, you have to be careful to not build something that could be seen as endangering someone else in a collision. Lawyers are always looking for something like that. I have been pulled over and asked about mine asking what I was trying to do. When I explain I designed it as a weight distribution device for snow plowing and made it set low for several reasons for stability but also to match up with car bumper height and prevent dive under collisions when a car rear ends a pickup. My bumper weighs 300 pounds so I only have it on during winter when plowing it attaches into the hitch mount and has two drawbars on each side that hold it solid against the frame. It&#8217;s funny every fall when I put it on I can tell people back off right away when seeing it. 
I will attach a couple pics.

The rest of you below the Mason Dixon Line, quite down we have a few more months of doing battle up here before we plant any peas. The good news is the cold spell froze most of Lake Erie over so lake effect snows will be lessened if it holds. That could be bad for the snow globe race though as we are still in first place. 
24F and spitting snow this am. No need for a coat and gloves today.


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GadpqhGeG68"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GadpqhGeG68[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422106187.784248.jpg


Bud, we're catching up with y'all. First snow here of the season.


----------



## bud16415

Mid 20&#8217;s this morning really nice. Just walked the dog with just a flannel shirt on. Ok I know you guys too well flannel shirt, jeans socks underwear and boots oh and a ball cap. My dad used to say our blood thickened in the winter and we could take the cold. Not sure if that&#8217;s true as I&#8217;m now on blood thinner and I still get used to it mid winter. 

Well oldog you&#8217;re reeling us in another 60 inches and it will be a barn burner. Nice deck landscaping. We are looking for a palm tree for our new deck. 

Here is an update on the snow race. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/

Ok was typing this and I just got called away by a screaming woman doing laundry. We have a climbing tree frog in the bathroom. Where in the hell did a green tree frog come from in the middle of the winter? I caught him in a jar. Now what do I do with him? Maybe I can post a photo.


----------



## slownsteady

Mail him to Frodo.......:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Getting any snow yet S-N-S?


----------



## slownsteady

I was in Pittsburgh for the weekend, came back to 4-5 inches. Got a few more inches today - maybe 2 - so far. We're not too close to the shore, so nor'easters don't really whack us. They keep claiming we're having a blizzard, but i don't see one. I'll let you know in the morning. Everything is already closed for tomorrow, so I'll be around.


----------



## bud16415

Glad it passed you by SNS. Enjoy your snow day. 


15F here and windy not a flake of snow overnight.


----------



## slownsteady

I guess you'll have to look somewhere else for some real competition in the snow race, Bud.

How about you, Inspector??


----------



## inspectorD

slownsteady said:


> I guess you'll have to look somewhere else for some real competition in the snow race, Bud.
> 
> How about you, Inspector??



Only 8 inches of really dry stuff... but the 40 mph winds keep shakin my house... and it's 10 degrees out there.. mighty chilly.
Glad it missed us. My relatives in RI got 26 inches...yuck.


----------



## nealtw

inspectorD said:


> Only 8 inches of really dry stuff... but the 40 mph winds keep shakin my house... and it's 10 degrees out there.. mighty chilly.
> Glad it missed us. My relatives in RI got 26 inches...yuck.



A good time to be sitting in that camp of yours.:beer:


----------



## bud16415

-8 F this morning at the house saw it as low as -14 on the way to work when i stopped to pump gas. 

When it gets this cold the snow machine shuts down.


----------



## Sirhc22

It's 41 here now.


----------



## bud16415

About 25F this morning. I shoveled snow on the walk 4 times yesterday and didnt venture out of the drive way till this morning. Looks like we accumulated about 16 yesterday. I went out early to start digging the cars out and getting the truck started to plow when the neighbor showed up with his tractor with loader and back box. He was plowing and moving snow in both directions and taking it down the road and piled it in the back yard. Hes getting some chocolate chip cookies for sure now. I just hope she makes an extra batch so I get a couple too. 

Erie has a 9 lead and should be interesting after they factor in this last blast. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/


----------



## slownsteady

Only about 8" overnight here. Luckily it never turned to rain, cuz' that sux for my little snowblower.


----------



## nealtw

Bud: I have made it clear all the snow we should get should go to you instead.


----------



## Chris

It was 80 today, does that count?


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> It was 80 today, does that count?



Oh it counts and we will think about it when your complaining in the summer, about the heat.:


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Oh it counts and we will think about it when your complaining in the summer, about the heat.:



:agree:

Yep....what he said...


----------



## nealtw

A few miles north
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-buried-under-168-cm-of-snow/article22857620/
168cm=  66inch in one day


----------



## Chris

Gonna be 85 today.


----------



## slownsteady

still winter here...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going to single digits here this weekend.


----------



## inspectorD

Tired of snow here...can anyone say Ice damming..;-)
Oh boy.. more comming this weekend...;-)


----------



## Chris

About 85 today


----------



## slownsteady

grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chris

In wearing sandals and shorts outside at almost 9pm.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> In wearing sandals and shorts outside at almost 9pm.



Salt shaker and a paper cut.....


----------



## Chris

Sun is coming up and it's about 54 degrees out, should reach 82 today.

Don't worry we have nice weather but we are overcrowded and have to sit in three hours of traffic to go anywhere.


----------



## inspectorD

Chris said:


> Sun is coming up and it's about 54 degrees out, should reach 82 today.
> 
> Don't worry we have nice weather but we are overcrowded and have to sit in three hours of traffic to go anywhere.



82..... I wont see 22 for the next week....and a High forecast of 5  degrees for Sunday... 
At least its 82 inside...and no traffic.:beer:


----------



## Chris

To make you feel better we have to pay more for homes and everything else to live in this beautiful place. What we pay for a run down tract home here most of the country can get a couple thousand square foot house on acreage. We have beggars and scammers on every corner, you can't buy anything without fear of being ripped off in one way or another. They Tax everything here and you have to pay to use a restroom at most major places. We have to pay to drive on some of the busiest highways around.


But we have good weather, that is until we have a drought and we aren't even supposed to drink water. Welcome to California!


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> Sun is coming up and it's about 54 degrees out, should reach 82 today.
> 
> Don't worry we have nice weather but we are overcrowded and have to sit in three hours of traffic to go anywhere.



Population and traffic same here, but it's still winter. Double grrrr


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> To make you feel better we have to pay more for homes and everything else to live in this beautiful place. What we pay for a run down tract home here most of the country can get a couple thousand square foot house on acreage. We have beggars and scammers on every corner, you can't buy anything without fear of being ripped off in one way or another. They Tax everything here and you have to pay to use a restroom at most major places. We have to pay to drive on some of the busiest highways around.
> 
> 
> But we have good weather, that is until we have a drought and we aren't even supposed to drink water. Welcome to California!



That sux. You should move.


----------



## Chris

If I didn't have my business established I would be gone. I didn't want to raise my kids here but I don't know where I want to go.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> If I didn't have my business established I would be gone. I didn't want to raise my kids here but I don't know where I want to go.



There might be some that would tell you where to go.

You knew that was coming.:


----------



## oldognewtrick

27* at 6:00am and a high of 31 today.....I really don't like ground hogs.....


----------



## bud16415

Low 20&#8217;s this morning and this weekend is going to be the real life version of the movie Frozen. Wind chills in the -20F plus, temps around zero. 

The good news is we don&#8217;t have any of the problems Chris mentioned. We did have a guy begging once, work for food sign and all. The first winter he begged long enough to get a bus ticket to California. 

Every year I say let&#8217;s drive down and watch Phil come out of his hole and every year it seems like we are having a blizzard or something. I have still never been there for the excitement. 

On a sad note we have fallen behind Worcester Mass in the snow race. They are really knocking it out of the park this year at 92 inches and their norm is 40 inches for this time. Lots of time left and I love a close race. 
http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/

The book makers are giving us 3:1 odds is all. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/cities-latest-odds-snow-contest/


----------



## nealtw

49* had groundhog for dinner the other night.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I really don't. Like ground hogs, you can have my share...


----------



## nealtw

I don't think we have them here. So chicken!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll send a couple to you.


----------



## nealtw

Thankyou very much,,no!


----------



## slownsteady

nealtw said:


> I don't think we have them here. So chicken!



Do you have gophers? Woodchucks? all the same.


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> Do you have gophers? Woodchucks? all the same.



gophers but they are small, and I don't think I have ever met one.


----------



## slownsteady

Sure you have; he's the guy on the the jobsite with the coffee


----------



## bud16415

5F this am with the wind chill of -15. I don&#8217;t know who was happier to get back inside this morning me or the dog. Groundhog is not too bad if you get a young one and know how to clean and prepare it. I wouldn&#8217;t eat a gopher. 

http://animals.pawnation.com/differences-between-groundhogs-gophers-5020.html
All woodchucks are groundhogs, but not all groundhogs are woodchucks, but no groundhogs are gophers.


----------



## inspectorD

Five below this morning... and windy... the windy part is the hard part. I just went outside to empty the trash, and when I came back.. my Husky was waitin at the door to go back inside. Not a care in the world.Tail waggin and frost all over her face... When My wife went to work at 5;30, she must have forgotten to let her back in. Brrr....


----------



## Chris

It was about 72 this morning when I left for work. It's a rough life.

In four months I will be the one complaining.


----------



## slownsteady

bud16415 said:


> 5F this am with the wind chill of -15. I dont know who was happier to get back inside this morning me or the dog. Groundhog is not too bad if you get a young one and know how to clean and prepare it. I wouldnt eat a gopher.
> 
> http://animals.pawnation.com/differences-between-groundhogs-gophers-5020.html
> All woodchucks are groundhogs, but not all groundhogs are woodchucks, but no groundhogs are gophers.



You learn something every day here.:


----------



## Chris

Currently 86.......


----------



## nealtw

I had a gofor one time, I gave $10 and said go for coffee and he never came back.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> I had a gofor one time, I gave $10 and said go for coffee and he never came back.



You didn't say, come back with coffee, did ya....


----------



## bud16415

20F and snowing like we are in it to win it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> 20F and snowing like we are in it to win it.



Way to get back in the game Bud, don't let them Patriots win on an inflated snow ball...


----------



## mudmixer

Its -5F with a killer 25 mph NNW wind that ruins a nice day. Without the wind is would be nice. - About 0-2" of snow and the roads are bare and "frozen dry", so driving is fine. We will see a high of +4F.

Tomorrow -8F for a morning low, but less wind. At least it is predicable and does not really hamper travel.

Surprisingly, in the clear cold weather, we lose snow cover because of the  sun's radiant heat that causes the snow to evaporate.

The weather patterns are the common ones. - Cold and clear/sunny and no precipitation. We are typically on the back side of the weather that sweeps down from the NW usually with little snow and then goes over the Great Lakes, picks up some moisture and then dumps on the east coast.

Dick


----------



## Speedbump

46° this morning.  Brrrrrr...  Only going up into the 60's today, guess I'll have to stay inside and wait until it warms up.


----------



## bud16415

I feel your pain Speedbump. Woke up to -9 with a wind chill of -29. Deck was popping and the snow squeaking.

The dog didnt mess around looking for bunnies this morning. 

But my poor brass monkey was beside himself. :hide:


----------



## frodo

45  an cloudy here.. i do not have a little  "o'' to put behind my numbers.  you must be special


----------



## Chris

46 this morning, should reach 82 today.


----------



## Speedbump

> I feel your pain Speedbump. Woke up to -9 with a wind chill of -29. Deck was popping and the snow squeaking.
> 
> The dog didnt mess around looking for bunnies this morning.


It's rough, but somebody has to do it.  Poor Chris, he will sweating by lunchtime.

Frodo:  Try holding down the alt key and pressing 0176  "°"


----------



## inspectorD

My thermometer came inside..... said its too damned cold out there...:rofl:


----------



## bud16415

-6 right now just plowed the drive and came in with snow blindness it is really bright out. -17 tonight with a wind chill of OMG. 
Kind of wish i had block heaters in the cars this winter.


----------



## Chris

About 87 out now. Just cut a new road on the property with my tractor.


----------



## slownsteady

Beats cutting a new road in your driveway with a snowblower


----------



## Chris

Yup shorts, tshirt. Sandals and a beer on the back porch. Enjoying my view.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1424036425.454345.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

25* and we're suppose to get about 5" of snow, now the emergency mgt and police are freaking out and having news conferences about the snow....I go to Krogers for my mother every Sunday morning and there's hardly ever anyone there. Today you could barely walk down the isle. People act like we're going to be snow bound for months. Can't wait to get out and play in the snow...if we actually get any...


----------



## glock26USMC

-30 degree here in NE Ohio


----------



## havasu

Yeah, we are having a rough time with the weather around here as well. Yep, it's rough finding the bathing suits, it's rough fighting the crowd as one drives to the beach, and it is especially rough finding a spot to lay on in the sand with this 85 degree weather.


----------



## slownsteady

you...

The rest of us....


----------



## bud16415

We hit -30 as well last night. Here is what greeted me once I got the car started. Wished I had a block heater in both cars this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> We hit -30 as well last night. Here is what greeted me once I got the car started. Wished I had a block heater in both cars this morning.



Bet you don't see many girls in short skirts this time of year, do ya Bud???


----------



## bud16415

Haha no most are rugged up pretty good. Nothing sexier though than a gal in long johns.


----------



## oldognewtrick

If you say so.


----------



## frodo

56*  and froggy,   going to be another beautiful day,


----------



## oldognewtrick

31 all day with freezing rain, now the temps in the lower 20's and everything's a skating rink. Yea...


----------



## mudmixer

14.5F at 8:28 PM.

We had a low of 12F and a high of 23F with water going down the downspouts. We also had a "brutal" snowfall of about 1/4" to possibly get us up to a 2" snow cover on the level, but it will never even be noticed. The bare spots are still green/brown. - A nice day without too much sun, but the snow mobilers are not too happy. Skiers have good skiing

Dick


----------



## nealtw

49 and sunny, nice for working outside, flowers are coming up


----------



## Chris

It's 49 at 2am around here


----------



## nealtw

I would be happy with 50* year round,, no sweat.


----------



## Chris

How about 110 in the summer?


----------



## nealtw

We complain when it gets to 80*


----------



## frodo

29* at 4 am   high today 40* and cloudy


----------



## bud16415

-14 this morning heading out, the ten degree improvement from yesterday was nice.


----------



## oldognewtrick

14* this morning, ice has covered the ground, roads and travel adversaries are issued. A tree down the street has come down across the road. Luckily there's another way out, but who wants to go anywhere. My son in law is stranded in LA, can't get a flight out cause the airports closed. And I'm getting a lil low on firewood. Poor dog this morning had a heck of a time trying to keep her balance while doing her morning stuff. The look on her face while she was trying to pee and sliding on the slopes was priceless.


----------



## Chris

Oldog I have about five cords of wood sitting here you can have, just come pick it up.


----------



## havasu

Chris, if you need shorts, they are selling out fast with our beautiful weather


----------



## Chris

It's foggy this morning


----------



## bud16415

Dogs, ice, cold, home improvement: 
My dog a black lab hasn&#8217;t been liking the -10 and down temps on her paws on her morning walks she gets over in the snow as best she can and off the ice and road surface. The trouble is the wall of snow is about 5&#8217; high now on both sides of the road so she climbs up it and walks on the ridge as going over the compact ridge puts her in snow over her head that&#8217;s soft. She will not &#8220;go&#8221; on the road (good training) so there I am every morning dog about eye level doing her business. People passing by giving me some strange looks.

Now the home improvement part the house came with a lot of deck out of treated wood and was never stained or sealed. There is a wheel chair ramp that we are leaving as it&#8217;s really a handy thing and you never know you might need it someday. Well I stained it last fall and with snow on it the dog and I can barely stay upright under melting temps. Should I be adding sand to the stain or something?


----------



## Speedbump

We used to add sand to floating rafts in lakes to make them non slip.  We also bought paint with sand it it for our pool deck.  It works real well.  I'm just not sure if the stain would hold sand in place like paint would.

PS.  On the deck paint, we got ripped.  The bucket was almost 1/3 sand.  So we paid a lot of money for some paint and a lot of sand.  We won't make that mistake again.   A bag of silica sand is a couple bucks.


----------



## bud16415

Enough already. :help:


----------



## Chris

We are about 85 degrees warmer than you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud, have you ever thought about a winter home in The Keys?


----------



## Speedbump

> Bud, have you ever thought about a winter home in The Keys?


  Don't tell him that it's only in the 50's down there in Key West right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, thats about 90* warmer than Erie...;D


----------



## Speedbump

And here I am moaning and groaning about it being 31° this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coldest I've ever been in my life was fishing the Indain River in Cocoa with my dad one December years ago.


----------



## nealtw

46 this morning..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> 46 this morning..............




You know we're happy for you,don't ya?


----------



## inspectorD

Its 0 here with wind... not a happy camper.. no work today.:beer:


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> You know we're happy for you,don't ya?



I'm sure of it.:rofl:


----------



## bud16415

We have a saying up here, &#8220;It&#8217;s colder than a well drillers A$$ in February.&#8221; I never knew for sure what that meant till I stepped out the door this morning. Just walking the dog a very short walk I could feel my wallet like it was freezing into my hip. My warm gloves, the palms are some nylon material that&#8217;s very flexible turned to solid at -33. 

Yep a few days down south even if it was above freezing would be a nice change. Last few years they have been opening up a lot of shelters for people to go to. I don&#8217;t think we have many people living on the street but I think there are a good deal without good heat if any because the shelters get full when it gets this cold. I think -33 is as cold as I have ever been out in and I can tell you I don&#8217;t think you could last 10 minutes out in it with normal winter clothes. 

I had the radio on a national news program and they were reporting the cold temps and said they had reports of -20 in places I looked down at the gage in the car and said dang . I was going to give them a call and didn&#8217;t because I got distracted by a giant blue ox standing by the side of the road.


----------



## Chris

Its warming its way up to 75 here today.


----------



## Big Red

Well, I for one am not going to complain about the cold.  Anytime I'm not sweating---I'm happy.  However, minus and single digit temps ARE a bit nippy.  I like it when it's in the 20's or 30's.  The worst thing about this weather is that we won't have peaches again this year.  And the deer have to brave this cold too---I always feel bad for them.  Another year when I'm out there feeding them!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Its 0 here with wind... not a happy camper.. no work today.:beer:



Slacker.......:2cents:


----------



## Chris

I have been driving around with my ac on most of the day......


----------



## bud16415

54  degrees warmer this morning than yesterday. 21F Tee shirt weather. as soon as it hits 32 later in the day the plow is getting fired up.

When it's 21 in the fall everyone is freezing then after all this cold weather 21 people are out in shorts.


----------



## inspectorD

Well..I understand totally...its 9am..and 0 here.. lookin for a small warmup with 6 inches to go with it...then back to the COLDEST Feb so far in our History since 1905. Lookin forward to the 30's..LOL:banana::banana:


----------



## nealtw

How's that globle waming working out for you guys?


----------



## inspectorD

nealtw said:


> How's that globle waming working out for you guys?



As soon as I'm off the Phone with Al, I'll give you a call...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw

41 this morning, heading for a little job in a warehouse.


----------



## slownsteady

the _correct_ phrase is now "Climate Change". hard to argue with that.........


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> the _correct_ phrase is now "Climate Change". hard to argue with that.........



But not is much fun when everyone is freezing.


----------



## bud16415

-24 this morning


----------



## inspectorD

-15 this morning.... and yes the kids still went to school. They just dressed warmer. My friends down in Atlanta had an inch of snow... everyone is so pissed the kids went to school. 
Yeah.. around here.. its called a dusting.

20 inches on the ground with 4 foot drifts still around... and not gonna be warm this week.. well. I'm lookin forward to my April vacation on the outer:beer: banks.


----------



## Chris

It was sprinkling yesterday and most of my employees called figuring we would not be working because of it.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> It was sprinkling yesterday and most of my employees called figuring we would not be working because of it.



Tell them that you arranged for for less dust today.


----------



## Speedbump

> We have a saying up here, Its colder than a well drillers A$$ in February.



And THAT'S why I'm now living in Florida!


----------



## bud16415

My gas bill is going to be BAD!     -24 F at 6:00 AM


----------



## oldognewtrick

Should we send donations?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Should we send donations?


 
I think I will be ok. We dont have cable tv we get tv the way god intended over the air. We dont have internet but have a hot spot off our cell plan. No land line. Not a lot of frills but works great to get the DIY forum. Been keeping the heat on 65 days and 60 at night. Lots of wool and flannel on plus the dog likes us more than normal. Told my boss at work the first day it breaks 60 Im taking the day off and sitting outside the whole day. 

The good news is they are predicting 10 to 12 inches tonight and tomorrow. Get us back in the snow hunt. I hope the garage can take a little more. Whats on there now is at least 3 feet that has compressed down.


----------



## Speedbump

Your sure going to have some mud come spring.  Probably a couple new rivers too.


----------



## bud16415

On a side weather related note Holly&#8217;s dad&#8217;s barn collapsed yesterday on about a dozen cows. When the first truss snapped they all took off for the gates at the end and only one got caught under it. She was limping around for a few hours but then seemed fine.  The animals have been so stressed from the cold as it is. 

Holly&#8217;s granddad the crazy old builder that helped me with this place had 3 or more feet of snow on his roof a metal roofed ranch. So he opened the hatch in the garage into the rafter space and fired up a torpedo heater in the garage and got the garage up to 120 F. He failed to tell grandma what he was doing and after about a hour of cooking the attic it all took off at once scaring the hell out of grandma. She runs out to the garage that is 120 and he&#8217;s in his shorts sweating. Well lets just say he got an ear full.


----------



## bud16415

Speedbump said:


> Your sure going to have some mud come spring. Probably a couple new rivers too.


 

We live in a valley cut by French Creek named by George Washington when he followed the river to a town 6 miles from us named Waterford Pa that was then occupied by the French with a fort there. Our town Cambridge Springs is down stream 6 miles. A good deal of the town is only a few feet above flood level and with thick ice on it this winter there is a lot of concern about the spring thaw and ice jams right now. Where we bought we are on a bit higher ground and water sometimes comes up to across the main road from us but would have to go another 15 feet to be a problem. But who knows this year. Hoping for a good thaw and no rain in a month or so.


----------



## Speedbump

Hopefully you will have a real slow warm up.  You certainly don't want it to go from winter to summer over night.


----------



## nealtw

Bud: have you put some temp walls up in the garage, that is a low slope.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Bud: have you put some temp walls up in the garage, that is a low slope.


 

it's a crazy built thing it started out as just the center building where the door is and then they added a leantoo on both sides so the span is broken up about half way. the rafters are RR crossing beams. the guy before me was a real scrounger.


----------



## nealtw

To bad about gramp's barn, you'ill have something to do in the spring.


----------



## slownsteady

So where are the cows sheltering now?


----------



## bud16415

They have several barns. Two years ago they were milking about 150 and had another 150 coming along. They got out of dairy and now are just raising replacement cows for others and only have around 100. So they just moved them to another barn. 

Another cold night ahead and snow on the way. 

As soon as the insurance guy takes a look I have a feeling a new roof wont wait till spring that area will flood without a roof and the water will fill the lower barn.


----------



## oldognewtrick

44 here this morning, warmest its been in a long time. Going to mid 50's today...and rain.


----------



## bud16415

14 this morning I did a double take expecting to see the minus sign. About 6 inches of snow over night and still coming down. 

If the township ever comes down the road I will fire up the truck and plow. Last week I figured them a no show so I plowed and sure enough 5 minutes later here they come and fill the end in .


----------



## inspectorD

5 here this Morning, snow has just started,, expecting 4-6. so we already have about 30 inches on the ground.... Fun is.:help:


----------



## slownsteady

19* this morning with about 4-6in of snow expected here too. Getting ready to paint the hallway, but I'm in no rush..........


----------



## Chris

Only got to about 46 today.


----------



## nealtw

We've cooled down to 48.


----------



## oldognewtrick

65 and 55 tomorrow, 29 and 7 on Thursday.....


----------



## bud16415

Update:

Well Erie is in the 100&#8221; club at least but still in 5th place about 6 or 8 inches out of first. So it&#8217;s a good race shaping up. It&#8217;s not over till the fat lady sings. 
http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/

Where I live 30 miles south of the airport where they measure the snow we are in the snow belt. A neighbor has been keeping track and says we have had 200&#8221; plus. Nothing official though. We now know why Walmart makes their parking lots so big though they are at least half snow mountains now. I don&#8217;t think they calculated that into the retention pond size.  

Teens this morning felt great for a change.


----------



## mudmixer

A very boring and uneventful winter here (MN) so far.

Cold January, above average February and about 12" of snow below average with about 2" on the ground where there is snow. The higher sun height and more daylight time is evaporating and not really melting the snow even on days down to 0F.

About 21F at 10:50 PM and going up during the night with light snow starting to give us a whopping snow fall of 1-3" by 9:00AM. - Messy morning driving, but nothing major.


We get the NW weather in the winter and not the moisture from the south. The Alberta "clippers" from the NW are not bad since come like they are train tracks and give us 2"-3" of light "sissy" snows and some cold dry air afterward.

It seems all the horrible winter storms end up south of the Great Lakes. They have shut down the skating shelters here and discontinued trying to maintain outdoor rinks, but that is not too important since there are so many indoor rinks for year around skating.


----------



## nealtw

We have a shortage of snow pack on the mountains so we will have shortages of water in summer. The early flowers are great but the cool mornings are keeping the bees in so the blueberry crop may be in trouble this year, that is a big deal.


----------



## bud16415

Well I have been asking for the weather to change so I guess I&#8217;m getting my wish. Today they are talking about an ice storm later in the day. Those are always a lot of fun trying to get out of the city after work. 
Mid-teens today.


----------



## inspectorD

Snowing again... 4 more inches... and 20 degrees... we are havin a heat wave....:banana:
Coldest recorded Month of February ever in Conn.  It was fun...lets hope march is a Melto rama... 
The latest, we have ever drawn sap from a tree is March 20th... this presents an issue when we have not been really above freezing since Dec.... looks like we start tappin the trees this weekend...gonna be sunny and 33 for a high....
Gonna be a quick season...:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Gonna be a quick season...:help:



If you weren't so stingy with your syrup, I'd stop by. Wouldn't help....just stop by....:beer:


----------



## bud16415

Coldest month on record here as well. They were tapping trees here last weekend. 

Last night was a wild ride roads were ice covered and then a 40 degree rain on top. The only thing that kept me on the road was the studs. Cars were in ditches everyplace. 
Got home and took a look at the garage roof water was running off but that snow was holding a lot also. So far so good. 

Was 32 this morning.


----------



## bud16415

I&#8217;m turning into such a negative person. 

-17 F at 6:00 am


----------



## inspectorD

Yeah well..Join the club...
I once had 24 inches of white fluffy snow on the ground... Now its 24 inches of new concrete....and glare ice where we cleaned...Gonna be tough gettin to those trees on Saturday...


----------



## bud16415

Yep I have the same 6 inches of ice on my driveway I don&#8217;t think a road grader could get it up. I&#8217;m not as worried about the 24&#8221; of concrete on the ground as I am the 24&#8221; on the garage roof. I was thinking about cutting a 1 foot cube out of the yard and weighing it so I could figure out where I&#8217;m at on the roof but then I thought I would rather not know.

Last night I took the dog out and there was an ice icicle hanging off the rail about 2 inches thick and I broke it off and tossed it on the ice and it rang like a bell. Never saw that before so I kicked it down the driveway and it played a little winter song. The dog wasn&#8217;t as amused as I was by that, nor the woman in the house that said show me on a warmer day. 

Good luck tomorrow with the tree  tapping safety first.


----------



## nealtw

You know things are changing when we don't get rain for a month in the winter and temps are in the 40s and fifties.
For the rest of you, is the fun over yet?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azEIDf1YhiQ[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Not yet, bring it on....


----------



## slownsteady

Only snow left on my roof is over the garage. We'll be seeing daffodils before you know it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

My day lillies are up about 3 inches. Rose bush is starting to show some new growth, maybe spring is near..


----------



## Chris

I wore shorts and flip flops yesterday, outside! It's supposed to be about 95 this weekend.


----------



## nealtw

51* this morning.


----------



## bud16415

We have been having warmer days mid 40&#8217;s and then below freezing at night. Lots of black ice and potholes. It felt so wonderful last night we took the dog down to walk across the dam. It&#8217;s a mile each way. Warm and wind at our backs crossing over and then the sun went behind the trees coming back. It was something to see though we got there and there was only one parking spot left. Kids on bikes guys wearing shorts and tee shirts. People were going stir crazy I think. 

Looked like this only 4 foot deep of snow on each side of the road and the lake is ice with ice fisherman  all over.


----------



## inspectorD

Well...still pretty bad around here... one day of 60 then right back to 25 the rest of the week...still 18 inches of snow on the ground, and the buds in the trees just started.
We got 1 day of sap running yesterday...thats it..25 gallons so far, and we cooked it down to 2 quarts today..in 4 hrs. 
Looks like a short season this year... we may get one more run, then the sap goes bad.
Toughest winter yet for sure....:beer:


----------



## slownsteady

Well ok. cancel my order of pancakes if that helps.


----------



## bud16415

Well mud season is here officially. The garage roof survived and its down to maybe 8&#8221; of snow on it as its been slowly melting all week and with rain in the forecast for this weekend it should melt the rest I&#8217;m hoping. The driveway is like oatmeal as is the yard. The huge snow banks are receding along the main roads and yesterday driving home I saw on average one deer per mile emerging from the melting snow. The state boys are going to be busy picking up frozen carcasses. Ice fishing is done as of yesterday as they brought a icebreaker over from Canada to open the shipping lanes and it needed serviced in our bay so it made a mess of things. 30&#8221; of ice cover this year the most in my lifetime. 

The bitter cold kept the snows down late in the winter and we are coming in at 6th place in the snow fall race. We only had 104&#8221; and Worcester and Syracuse are both at 115&#8221; I don&#8217;t see us sneaking back in this one this year. 

I need a tri-axle load of stone and Holly needs to bring the skid steer home from the farm for the day but I think its so muddy we better wait a bit.

Temp is 40 at 8:30am and the sap is running. Maple-fest taste n tour is today. That&#8217;s always fun.


----------



## inspectorD

Mud season...and Snow season up here... we dont know what to do anymore.


----------



## slownsteady

Mudtember - from March 10th to April 10th every year from now on. ...the 13th month


----------



## Chris

Gonna be 90 today


----------



## slownsteady

snow flakes falling on NJ.......WTF?


----------



## mudmixer

70F high at 3:35 PM in MSP, MN today.

Dick


----------



## Chris

54 at 6am should reach 88 today.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> 54 at 6am should reach 88 today.



Are these temps normal for your area, is this extreme?


----------



## Chris

Hot for this time of year. Should be about 20 degrees colder but here in SoCal you never know. It could snow next week.


----------



## nealtw

Ya after a month of sun shine we got cought up with the rain on the weekend with a little snow on the mountains, now back to sun. 48 right now.


----------



## bud16415

We always get snow on Saint Patty&#8217;s Day. Today should be no different.


----------



## inspectorD

Still have a foot of snow on the ground. and its 34 degrees and sprinkling.. going up to 50 by lunch... then down to 15 by midnight. 
And I'm wondering why I stay here......


----------



## slownsteady

I think it's been a lucky break that the temps are staying in the '40s. The ground is keeping up with the melt. Would be a real mess if all this snow melted any faster. The animals are definitely thinking spring. The turkeys are back to foraging and a woodchuck (def not a gopher  ) passed through the yard yesterday. And the hyacinths are poking out of the ground already.


----------



## frodo

this weeks


----------



## bud16415

Well it's March 28 and winter is still hanging on. Low teens over night and woke to 18F and a couple inches of new snow. 

The dog didnt seem to mind but i'm ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## frodo

this weeks temp


----------



## Chris

Here it is for me.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1427553033.971244.jpg


----------



## slownsteady

had a dusting yesterday, but saw my first robin this morning, so I'm calling it; "Winter is Over"  

(wishful thinking)


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll take it. 

itView attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1427562733.752067.jpg


----------



## inspectorD

30 and snowing, 3 inches forecast...still have 8 inches of Hard stuff on the ground...went out to the lake today for Ice fishing. Bantam Lake in Litchfield has 26 inches.... till the auger hit the water.
Gonna be tip ups for opening day this year..LOL
I have No idea how come CT is gettin punished this year with cold.
I'm off to the outer banks in a few weeks..so I dont care anymore..


----------



## bud16415

At 7:00 it was 8 F today the dog threw in the towel also. 

It's going up to 40 by midday so there is hope. 

We found bear prints yesterday in the snow behind the house that measured 6", that explains why the dog wouldn&#8217;t stop sniffing and looking at the woods yesterday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Not so sure you want to find what made the foot prints Bud.


----------



## mudmixer

From MSP, MN.

This morning, it is about 35F with sprinkles of rain and a high of 50F. Tomorrow 60F. The rain (what ever there is) will be welcome because we did not get enough snow over the winter.

I don't think it will be enough to totally "freshen up" the landscape, but it is a start.

This time of the year, I have seen it hit 75F in late March/early April, so anything possible could happen in the "theater of seasons" here. - Possibly a small tornado or two.

Dick


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Not so sure you want to find what made the foot prints Bud.


 

Oh I know. We talked about that last night at dinner. As much as I would love to see it and get a few pictures it wouldnt bother me a bit to know it migrated back where it came from. We talked about relocating the garbage cans even though there wasnt any sign of them getting messed with yet.

Im sure its the length of the winter and the coldness and there isnt the normal spring feed around that has it so close to people. 

We have been looking good before we go into any closed in places just in case. :hide:


----------



## slownsteady

here's one of neighbors, helping himself to some pears off the tree:


These pics go back a few years, but it's pretty common for our neighborhood.
Took the kids to Hershey Park zoo when they were little. We were standing at the fence to the black bear enclosure, when my younger daughter said "our bears are bigger". We got some strange looks from the folks standing next to us.


----------



## slownsteady

A couple more of a different neighbor, taken in 2008. Needless to say, nobody around here hangs bird feeders close to the ground anymore.
After a snack, this guy climbed a tree near the house and took a nap.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wow, all we have are those ferocious squirrels in our back yard.... And vampire mosquito's.


----------



## slownsteady

My brother hates bears, they scare the spit out of him. He moved to FL., so now he has alligators. I'll stick with the bears thankyouverymuch.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Florida has a population of black ,bears, might want to let him know..... ;D


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Florida has a population of black ,bears, might want to let him know..... ;D



If he is real scurred of the Bear,  might want to keep it to yourself !!

Lived in washington state when I was little. outside of puallup [sp?]
One morning,  my mom looks out the kitchen window.  A big ole bear was eatting the apples off of the apple tree.


----------



## slownsteady

oldognewtrick said:


> Florida has a population of black ,bears, might want to let him know..... ;D



Already reminded him


----------



## nealtw

Bud: You should be happy to hear, the northern hemisphere as had it's warmest winter ever.


----------



## slownsteady

On one hand; a little snow fell overnight (32º). On the other hand; guy riding a motorcycle this afternoon (50º)


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Bud: You should be happy to hear, the northern hemisphere as had it's warmest winter ever.




Couldn't prove it in middle Tennessee.


----------



## slownsteady

some kind of bump in the jet stream caused by that big pond just west of Neal


----------



## nealtw

I saw your weather people blaming it on Siberia instead of Canada, I guess Putin did it.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Bud: You should be happy to hear, the northern hemisphere as had it's warmest winter ever.



 Well it was pretty warm this morning it was 30 F when I walked the dog. About 2 inches of fresh snow overnight and its really coming down hard right now. Quite a pretty morning the trees are all flocked with snow. All the photographers will be out this morning as there will be some pretty landscapes as the sun comes up. 

  Im putting the blame for this warm winter right where it belongs with our neighbors to the north in Canada. Years ago I said they put the Rocky Mountains running the wrong direction whos idea was it to run them north and south when clearly east and west right across the USA Canada border would have been much better. 

  If this rate of snow could keep up all week we could be back in the snow contest. Looks like 5th or 6th place this year. 

  We havent seen anything new of the black bear thats been hanging around. The state just put up a sign out front saying bare left so I think that took care of him.


----------



## frodo

LOL......was it to hot in here today?    LOL


----------



## slownsteady

Well sometimes it's boom or _bust_


----------



## bud16415

What a glorious weekend it actually reached 70 midday yesterday and again today. Stuff is popping up out of the ground finally. One advantage I guess in living in the cold climate with the hard winters is when spring finally gets here it&#8217;s really special. Did I mention it was  SUNNY!


----------



## Speedbump

I guess that's the bad thing about living in Florida.  We have nothing to look forward to!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Speedbump said:


> I guess that's the bad thing about living in Florida.  We have nothing to look forward to!



You have beaches and bikinis...nuff said.


----------



## Chris

We look forward to everything that was green turning yellow and brown, that's how we know summer is here.


----------



## Speedbump

I"m not into Beaches; but the Bikini's are a nice touch.  The way I know Spring is here is when the grass needs mowing again.  Seems like it jumped up a foot last weekend.


----------



## nealtw

Things are warming up, it's hockey night in Canada. we have to get excited early, it may not last.


----------



## havasu

Hockey is a kick in the pants.


----------



## Chris

About 29 degrees here at my mountain house. Taking off in a few hours to head up north for some turkey hunting.


----------



## inspectorD

You boys have fun...I'm headed down to the Outter Banks Tomorrow to an 8 bedroom house on the beach ... for a week... CYA!!:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> You boys have fun...I'm headed down to the Outter Banks Tomorrow to an 8 bedroom house on the beach ... for a week... CYA!!:beer:



What can I bring?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> What can I bring?



check book..:trophy:


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> What can I bring?



The Local beverage...LOL


----------



## bud16415

31F this morning and 1 to 2 inches of snow on the flowers.


----------



## slownsteady

flurries here today, but nothing stuck. Expecting a frost tonight.


----------



## nealtw

and I was going to complain about the heat.


----------



## oldognewtrick

50's and 70's here with rain this weekend. April has brought a lot of rain.


----------



## Chris

High of 60 and supposed to rain today.


----------



## Speedbump

We are almost back to normal temps for this time of year.  Low 70's at nite and 85 in the afternoon.


----------



## Chris

Is it nasty humid yet?


----------



## Speedbump

I think it's up in the 80% range, but with the temps below 90° it feels pretty nice outside.  I won't get too spoiled though, I know what's coming soon.


----------



## Chris

Was 108 at my house today.

My AC doesn't work right now. Today sucked.


----------



## bud16415

61F and nonstop rain the last two days. Had the bedroom windows open a little and was a real nice sleeping night last night.


----------



## oldognewtrick

How you and the hot tub getting along Bud?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> How you and the hot tub getting along Bud?


 

Well my crash course in becoming a chemist went pretty well. After close to a month the water is still crystal clear even though the usage is at least 10X what a normal tub would see, (new factor I think) we had a couple cute 20 something gals in it the other day, How can you say no to that right. And the body oils they slather all over their bodies I cringed at what might end up in my water, (I know its hard getting old). The next morning I jumped in and hit all jets on high and I had bubbles up to my eyeballs, and thought oh crap there goes 600 gallons of water down the drain. I hit it with a clarifier and some enzyme stuff and it ate it right up. Even so I think from now on I will toss them in the shower first from now on. 

On the weather front as nice as it is getting a midnight soak under the stars, its not a lot of fun in the rain. I need to design a retractable rain cover or awning or something. 

Last night we were in it between storms and I had the waterfall feature turned on high so that it shoots a ribbon of water about 4 feet across the tub that changes colors with the lights. I asked her I wonder what the waterfall will look like when its -30F next winter. The answer I got was We are not going to find that out. might work like an ice cube machine. 

I will say honestly my knees havent felt this good in 20 years. It seems to help everything but I really noticed it in the knees. Can actually squat down and work again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

8:00 am and it's sticky out already. Guess summers here.


----------



## frodo

71 degrees at 100% humidity, high of 89 today  chance of afternoon frog drowner


----------



## Speedbump

We got about 6" of rain yesterday.  That's the most I have gotten in a long time.  Downtown Tampa had cars with water halfway up the doors.  I still can't figure out why people will drive into water not knowing how deep it can get.  They were all stalled naturally.


----------



## bud16415

High of 75 today and sunny.


----------



## Chris

I wish we would get 6" of rain, we average about 8" a year here. We have gotten about 3-4" this year.


----------



## nealtw

86 this afternoon......................


----------



## nealtw

Two month of no rain and high temps, high fire risk, smoke in the air is getting thick.


----------



## glock26USMC

74 and sunny......very nice day !


----------



## slownsteady

Where is that? I wanna be there. It's about 92&#8226; here.


----------



## mudmixer

Nothing dramtic.

62F at 7:00 AM today
86F at 1:20 PM
Should have a high of 88F - All with no clouds low humidity and a light breeze.
Thunderstorms after 8:00 PM

Slightly cooler tomorrow and for a couple of other days.

No one wants a change until deer season in Oct or Nov, but it will not hold very long. Fortunately, the jet stream has been nice, but I may have to water the grass for the first time since July 1.

Dick


----------



## Chris

About 96 here right now. In the garage playing with my new toy.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1438459550.940583.jpg


----------



## frodo

how that ac working out?   got green slime on the concrete yet?  get some  harris, stay clean flux
and solder a black steel coupling to the bottom of the ac unit.  pipe the drain to the grass


are you going to insulate the garage door?


----------



## HighRoller

77 degrees with a beautiful breeze and low humidity. Cant ask for any better weather.


----------



## frodo

101 today with the humidity that will take your breath away,  make your right guard not work,

ruin your hair do,  and give you a serious case of Frank zappa's  Stink Foot


----------



## bud16415

64f here a crisp summer morn. 97 degrees warmer today than last winter.


----------



## Chris

About 70 here in the mountains.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439054723.675474.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

84* here at 1:00, 50% humidity, beautiful sunny day...gonna ride around with the top down...:banana:


----------



## frodo

Chris....Bud....Old dawg.   F-----all ya'll !!!!!!     I am sweatten my *** off mowing the lawn



    and I mean that in a Friendly way.....

100degrees  100% humidity


----------



## bud16415

frodo said:


> Chris....Bud....Old dawg. F-----all ya'll !!!!!!  I am sweatten my *** off mowing the lawn
> 
> 
> View attachment 9574
> and I mean that in a Friendly way.....
> 
> 100degrees 100% humidity


 

I'll let you know in Feb when when i'm freezing mine off.


----------



## Chris

Repeat of yesterday.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439133460.805382.jpg


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Repeat of yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 9575



Don't you hate that shortage of water.:


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> Repeat of yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 9575




I'm with you in spirit ...109 heat index


----------



## Chris

I'm back home where it should be about 100 today.


----------



## Chris

Golfing in San Diego this morning.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439300843.893837.jpg


----------



## Chris

My golf cart. I'm high Rollin today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439301391.005988.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's good to be Chris today for sure.


----------



## glock26USMC

Chris said:


> My golf cart. I'm high Rollin today.
> 
> View attachment 9590



Love it.....very nice


----------



## mudmixer

In MSP/MN, it is a boring low/middle 80's during the day, low 60's in the morning and no rain. - Low humidity.

Everyone would like to see some showers/rain.

Dick


----------



## Chris

My afternoon.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439346490.529664.jpg


My evening.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439346530.147200.jpg


Weather is beautiful at the moment. About 80 with a cool breeze.


----------



## havasu

Ditto on the same temp^^. Chris, what mountain range is that in the background? Can you see the 15 fwy from your house?


----------



## nealtw

About the same here.


----------



## glock26USMC

................. 

View attachment 1439348473235.jpg


----------



## nealtw

nice sunset.............


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Ditto on the same temp^^. Chris, what mountain range is that in the background? Can you see the 15 fwy from your house?




That is where Ortega highway is. Yes I can see the traffic report before turning on the tv. I forgot the name of the mountains. I love my view. Worth every penny.


----------



## nealtw

96* high humidity, smog and smoke in the air.


----------



## Chris

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439503791.532472.jpg


It's hot out.....


----------



## nealtw

Always liked to go to California for the warm weather, after three month of this , you can have your weather back. Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

96* at 3:07......


----------



## nealtw

71 at 3:55  ............


----------



## Chris

50 here at my mountain house, supposed to hit 37 tonight. Archery deer season opens in the morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

90's for the next couple days, high 70's next weekend... Cue happy feet.


----------



## mudmixer

In MSP, MN, it is 88F at 4:00 PM and a little humid. Dew point (the important number) is 70. Nice light breeze and a light overcast. Predicted low for tonight is 70F with a slight chance of showers after 10:00 PM.

In general, OK and a little boring.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick

Done any fishing lately Dick?


----------



## mudmixer

I am tempted to do some. A guy caught 2  48"+ muskies at an metropolitan lake. I think it is about 1 mile away, but there are a lot of water skiers on it during the week-end (big ski club that performs elsewhere). The other possibilities close to me are more in the city and boats with motors are not allowed, so it takes some work and planning, but the fish are there, but it takes effort.

Next week is to fish the Mississippi river between MPLS and STP while wading or casting from shore. The Walleyes and Smallmouth bass are there as usual and seem to be active.

Dick


----------



## Chris

Supposed to be a cool 104 today at home. I should have stayed in the mountains, only going to be 76 there.


----------



## slownsteady

Was in the mid-90's today and I was in a concrete pool (no water) painting it white. Now i know how a roast chicken feels.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Supposed to be a cool 104 today at home. I should have stayed in the mountains, only going to be 76 there.




Come on man, you spent the week at Burning Man, didn't ya?&#128521;


----------



## Chris

That would be a fun sight to see.

Gonna be 106 today. The house air still doesn't work well. Getting a new unit installed Monday.


----------



## Chris

It's still over 80 outside.

Sun is starting to set earlier so winter is on its way.


----------



## mudmixer

At 11:13 PM it is 44.9F and heading down slowly. High was about 65F and sunny. Down to about 40F tonight with widely scattered frost possible.

It feels like fall is coming and the some of the leaves are just beginning to change.

The weather has been so good that road/street contractors are hitting everything hard and working long hours to take advantage of the weather. We ahve a 2 year road project near us that is about 3 months ahead schedule after just 5 weeks of work. - All progress now is money in the bank for the contractors that can take advantage of the weather.

Dick


----------



## Speedbump

Still getting very close to 90° F here.  Getting dark earlier all the time.  Then they change the time by an hour, we fall back and are eating dinner in the dark.


----------



## Chris

We do the same. In a few weeks we will be getting dark by 5pm.


----------



## Speedbump

I know that the Government did it, but can't we blame and hate just one individual for thinking that up?


----------



## bud16415

Speedbump said:


> I know that the Government did it, but can't we blame and hate just one individual for thinking that up?



Blame it on Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## Speedbump

OK, I guess we can blame him.  He wanted it!  Boooo for Woodrow!


----------



## nealtw

DLST interesting read.
http://www.timeanddate.com/time/dst/history.html


----------



## Chris

48 out. Supposed to hit 36. I forgot my sweater and jacket. It's cold out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

40's - 60's, rain.....


----------



## Speedbump

It's not supposed to hit 90° today for a change.  Misty rain this morning.  Couldn't see the launch because of the clouds.


----------



## mudmixer

40's in the AM and 60's to low 70's with clear skies, little wind and a strong sun and low humidity. More of the same glorious weather for a week of so.

Dick


----------



## buffalo

39 the other morning. 40s typically at night. The house is gutted and no insulation , so no furnace. The wife moved out lol.


----------



## slownsteady

buffalo said:


> 39 the other morning. 40s typically at night. The house is gutted and no insulation , so no furnace. The wife moved out lol.


Depending on the situation, that could be a good strategy:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

66* here in The Great Smoky Mtns today. &#128526;


----------



## buffalo

slownsteady said:


> Depending on the situation, that could be a good strategy:banana:



Never insulate!!!

But then I'd never eat , lol


----------



## Chris

55 with s high if 72. Will be back to 99 by Friday.


----------



## slownsteady

Chris, Havasu, you guys get snagged by that big rain?


----------



## Chris

Nope. Just clouds heat and humidity. Feels like Florida.


----------



## havasu

I got about 5 minutes of intense rain, but I believe it was only because I decided to spend two hours washing the car the previous day. Well, the rain is gone and my cars are once again dirty.


----------



## bud16415

It snowed all day yesterday and woke up this morning to about 2&#8221; of new snow. Temps are melting it off in the daytime but with the leaves still changing the trees are really low. 

That what I get for not being able to wait to hot tub in the snow. 

Let the snow race begin.


----------



## frodo

50 degrees and clear  beautiful day today.  thank you God!!!!!!!


----------



## bud16415

The kids down the street made a snowman yesterday I think it was made from 50% leaves as they rolled the balls using every bit of snow in their yards. Was the earliest I have ever seen a snowman though. This morning was the first I had to sit in the driveway and wait for the window to thaw.


----------



## Chris

59 and should hit 75 today. Nice California fall day.


----------



## Chris

Cold in the mountains.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1445858698.324174.jpg


----------



## bud16415

We have had ice on the cars the last few mornings. Leaves are mostly off the trees south of Lake Erie 30 miles but closer to the lake they are still green. 

Chris&#8217;s thermometer reminds me of my dad back in the day of elevated mercury in the fish in Lake Erie. He used to hang his fish the other way (by the tails) wait for it to get cold and when the mercury dropped he would cut off their heads.


----------



## slownsteady

If he left the heads on, could he get an accurate temperature reading?


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> If he left the heads on, could he get an accurate temperature reading?



I believe so, something like our weather gage...


----------



## Chris

We had what appeared to be water fall from the sky yesterday. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Speedbump

I hear the rain forest has that a lot.  I can see how you folks from Coleefornia can forget what rain looks like.  Same for those Texans.


----------



## slownsteady

Last two days here have been sunny and in the 70's. Not bad for November.


----------



## nealtw

New snow on the mountains this week.


----------



## Chris

At 7pm tonight

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1446694632.169360.jpg


----------



## nealtw

looks a little fishy


----------



## Chris

Frozen fish.....


----------



## nealtw

Remember all that bragging about how worm it was!:


----------



## bud16415

Yesterday we broke a record. It hit 78F the previous record was 1935 and records have been kept from 1872. Last week we had 4&#8221; of snow so this week is true Indian summer. Today it is supposed to hit 74F.


----------



## Chris

I hope my diesel starts this morning.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1446727913.528600.jpg


----------



## Chris

Cummins fired right up like it was 70 degrees out


----------



## Chris

Warmer this morning.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1446814355.489460.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

The weather rock is wet today.


----------



## slownsteady

We used to call this Indian Summer, now we call it Indigenous People Summer.


----------



## bud16415

Native American summer is so 1980&#8217;s. I&#8217;m a little upset we didn&#8217;t get over to see the Cleveland Indigenous Peoples play this summer.


----------



## Speedbump

It hasn't gotten out of the 80's here since April.


----------



## nealtw

Speedbump said:


> It hasn't gotten out of the 80's here since April.



We all feel your pain..........


----------



## Chris

Back home to 70 degree weather


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Back home to 70 degree weather



And I presume no deer this season?


----------



## Chris

Nope..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'm home from the deer woods too. Saw deer, didn't shoot deer.


----------



## Chris

I did the same.


----------



## oldognewtrick

50 and drizzly rain......


----------



## bud16415

30&#8217;s and drizzly rain /ice. Time to get out the antiskid and put on the studs. Hard to believe a week ago we almost hit 80. 

This is the worst time of year for wrecks people still drive like the roads are bare and a deer pops out of the woods and they hit the brakes and ice on the road sends them flying. They can&#8217;t figure out to slow down till the first heavy snow and then they switch to going ridiculously slow for a couple weeks.


----------



## bud16415

Almost a week till Christmas and the grass is still growing here. Couple days ago it was almost 70. Been getting into the 60&#8217;s lately and cooling back down over night. Snow plow is ready to go but no white stuff in the future. Pretty crazy we win the snowfall record one year have 3 winters in a row with subzero months and so far this year it is a SC winter. 

And I&#8217;m not complaining!


----------



## oldognewtrick

68* here and we've only run the furnace a couple times to knock the chill off in the morning. I did just unload a truck load of firewood, just in case winter does decide to show up.


----------



## nealtw

Balmy this afternoon at 38* snow line is about 500 ft up the hills


----------



## Chris

It's cold. I scored two smudge pots today at work.


----------



## bud16415

I haven&#8217;t heard of or seen a smudge pot in 50 years. Out on the left coast I suspect they are regulated and have catalytic converters on them now. 

This winter to date we have had 0.9 inches of snow. We are going to have to put the hammer down to reach 200 inches even this winter. Lake Erie is still really warm so if the weather starts coming across from Neal&#8217;s side we could really get some lake snows. 

We got a lot of ground to cover to catch the rest of the pack this year. All it would take is a good 48 hours though. 
http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/

We have done it a few times before. Here is what I got for my first birthday. Downtown Erie got 2 foot of snow but 10 miles south of town reported 4 to 5 foot. 
http://oldtimeerie.blogspot.com/201...rm-thanksgiving.html?_sm_au_=iVVtnnRMpjG5SHJH
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.460039577369707.104735.268770283163305&type=3


----------



## Chris

These smudge pots are probably well over 50 years old but are in new condition. They came from the orange groves out here. Not sure if they are legal to use but we have been using one on jobsite all week and it's is nice to get warm.


----------



## nealtw

And then the snow came, good day to be at home


----------



## oldognewtrick

We've got the doors open here.


----------



## nealtw

And Chris needs heat on the job, must be way down in the 60s, he'll need a parka if it gets much colder.:help:


----------



## Chris

In the garage with my heater.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1450404521.104172.jpg


It's probably in the 50's. How do you guys do it?


----------



## nealtw

In T shirt and shorts. This time of the year 40* is warm.
You can always tell who the Notherners are in Californiq, there the ones not wearing coats.


----------



## oldognewtrick

34* out this morning. 40-60s for the next 7 days with rain....&#9748;


----------



## bud16415

Lake effect snows coming tonight and then by the end of next week back in the 50&#8217;s. 

I had to put a sweatshirt on this morning it was down to 33f. Coat hasn&#8217;t been out yet this winter.


----------



## Chris

33 right now in sunny Southern California.


----------



## nealtw

35 in in thuis part BC...................


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> 33 right now in sunny Southern California.



Okay, now you have permission to use the heaters. But don't let it happen again!


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> 35 in in thuis part BC...................




Pool party at Neals


----------



## bud16415

Go ahead and use the smudge pots but don&#8217;t let Governor Moonbeam catch you or he will send you back to Texas so fast your head will spin. Do you burn that smelly bunker fuel in them?


----------



## nealtw

bring your own water wings


----------



## oldognewtrick

How bout I bring some bbq chicken wings?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Pool party at Neals



Every night it dips below 30 we are in the hot tub being as how its the first winter we have had it. The combination of cold air and 102 water does some interesting things.

Neals pool sounds too cold.


----------



## nealtw

best ypou bring your swim suit.


----------



## Chris

bud16415 said:


> Go ahead and use the smudge pots but dont let Governor Moonbeam catch you or he will send you back to Texas so fast your head will spin. Do you burn that smelly bunker fuel in them?




Burn diesel in them. You can do used oil but it's hard to light.


----------



## nealtw

diesel, heating oil with a little road tax mixed in.


----------



## Chris

Yes. Good luck finding heating oil in California. Hard enough getting red dye off-road diesel for my tractors.


----------



## mudmixer

Regarding the OP, our weather today is good, but too warm. Today may be the first day in a month that we have been below normal. - The warmth has not been good.

1) A landscaper is offering a service to color the grass "white" to make it look more natural.

2) Ice fishermen had to bring out the boats to fish their favorite spots, but they did eliminate dealing with ice augers. - I never could understand "ice fishing" because no one keeps the ice, but they keep the results of "deer hunting".

3) Ice skating on lakes or ponds has been relegated to swimming.

4) Tomorrow, I may wear my waders while fishing for smallmouth bass and walleyes in Mississippi River in the middle of the Twin Cities.

The warm weather is not at all bad, but next month it could be a big problem since it upsets expectations and plans.

Dick


----------



## bud16415

We got a foot of snow overnight and it sure looks like Christmas. To bad it&#8217;s going back up to 50 by the end of the week.


----------



## Chris

Getting cool out. Decided to fire up the smudge pot and have a cup of coffee this evening.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1450574298.001278.jpg


----------



## Speedbump

I have owned several grove heaters.  In Michigan, my Uncle set my Dad's garage on fire with one.  It didn't burn down, but had some pretty badly scorched lumber on a couple of walls.  I loaned the same offending heater to a friend and he burned his Dad's garage to the ground with it.  I'm sure if I had bought it in California there would have been lots of warning labels stuck on it about using it indoors.


----------



## bud16415

That type is more of a grove heater and may have been called a smudge pot in the south and west. The things we called smudge pots looked like a cannon ball and they set them on the road to warn cars of up coming construction and such. They would also put out some heat but nothing like the type with the chimney and the pot on the bottom. 

Temp is going up and snow is melting. My new gravel is a mess from the plow.


----------



## Chris

Too warm for a coat and too cold for a shirt.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Too warm for a coat and too cold for a shirt.



here you go.


----------



## Chris

In the 30's and 50 mph winds. Gonna check the property for damage then hitting the junk yard for jeep parts.


----------



## frodo

.......................junkyard lamp


----------



## glock26USMC

28 and snowing


----------



## mudmixer

At 9:23 PM on 1/3/2016, it is 22.2F. We have about 1" of snow and bare roads. - Very acceptable and I saw a few die-hards out on a local golf course (orange or lime green balls, of course).

Some people are out on the water, but not for long. A friend is busy catching 16" to 24" walleyes from shore on the Mississippi river daily.

Because of the warm early winter the national (or international) "pond hockey" tournament has been delayed a few weeks requiring hundreds of teams to reschedule by a couple of weeks to insure good natural ice. That is a big problem for the hotels and flights for the teams and hosts.

The snowmobilers are complaining, but the skiers are happy with the temperatures for making snow.

Dick


----------



## bud16415

It is starting to feel like winter finally, 7F this morning. Last night about 11pm we hit the hot tub it was about 10F out and the walk across the snow covered deck was a little cold on the bare feet but once in the 102F water all was well with the world. 

Ski slopes had a rough start up this year but are going strong now. It is one of those things when people have to wait to ski they start wanting to go so bad when they do open they more than make up what they lost getting a late start. 

We moved up from 36th place to 23rd in the snowfall contest with that foot of snow we had a couple weeks ago. We are still 28&#8221; below our normal snowfall. Sioux Falls is in first place with 36&#8221; and they are 19&#8221; ahead of normal. If we keep getting the wind from across the lake we will reel them in in no time.

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/


----------



## nealtw

Have you got your signs up


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like California is finally getting some rain.


----------



## Chris

Wish I had my camera earlier. My dirt road was a nasty river of mud and rock. I have a natural runoff going through my property that had a nice waterfall today and I could have put my boat on part of it.


----------



## bud16415

Watching the news last night as it was 5F here and nothing to get me out of the house, I saw the reports on all the flooding out west. All the videos showed these man made riverbeds made out of concrete filled to the brim. Not sure where these flow to but didn&#8217;t seem like any of that water was going back into the aquafer. 

Do they have reverse wells dug to let the water into the ground? 

The construction of these man-made riverbeds looks like they have been in place for many years, so it must be common to get this type of heavy rains. We are being lead to believe this is all recent climate change activity causing all these droughts and flooding.

I was just wondering how much of this water gets stored back into the earth?


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> I was just wondering how much of this water gets stored back into the earth?



Looks like the same folks who designed our interstate hwy system around here.


----------



## Chris

bud16415 said:


> Watching the news last night as it was 5F here and nothing to get me out of the house, I saw the reports on all the flooding out west. All the videos showed these man made riverbeds made out of concrete filled to the brim. Not sure where these flow to but didnt seem like any of that water was going back into the aquafer.
> 
> Do they have reverse wells dug to let the water into the ground?
> 
> The construction of these man-made riverbeds looks like they have been in place for many years, so it must be common to get this type of heavy rains. We are being lead to believe this is all recent climate change activity causing all these droughts and flooding.
> 
> I was just wondering how much of this water gets stored back into the earth?




Last year they were talking about removing the concrete to make the LA river and others back to natural. Of course nothing ever came of it.

We have many areas that could be made into lakes or retention ponds. A few abandoned quarries and whatnot.

The problem out here is politics. As soon as someone comes up with an idea that would actually help it is immediately shot down for some environmental issue or some group that thinks it won't help enough so why bother.

Luckily in my area we don't have any concrete channels. I'm sure it helps to put at least a little water back into the ground where we need it.


----------



## slownsteady

seems like the LA river would be the perfect place to put down some of that porous concrete.


----------



## bud16415

How about they go along ever 100 feet and sink a well and let all that water go down the well. I bet that would get the tree huggers going

It&#8217;s out of the single digits here now and should be mid 40&#8217;s by the weekend.


----------



## Chris

Still raining and flooding here. Instead of putting pipe in the ground we are moving mud and pumping trenches.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Watching the news last night as it was 5F here and nothing to get me out of the house, I saw the reports on all the flooding out west. All the videos showed these man made riverbeds made out of concrete filled to the brim. Not sure where these flow to but didnt seem like any of that water was going back into the aquafer.
> 
> Do they have reverse wells dug to let the water into the ground?
> 
> The construction of these man-made riverbeds looks like they have been in place for many years, so it must be common to get this type of heavy rains. We are being lead to believe this is all recent climate change activity causing all these droughts and flooding.
> 
> I was just wondering how much of this water gets stored back into the earth?



Half the city was built on the flood plain only made possible after the river was contained. Periodic storms like this, the river would just cut a new path to the beach. Things might be able to be done to please the tree huggers but it would cost a furtune for the studies on how to do it never mind doing it.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Half the city was built on the flood plain only made possible after the river was contained. Periodic storms like this, the river would just cut a new path to the beach. Things might be able to be done to please the tree huggers but it would cost a furtune for the studies on how to do it never mind doing it.



Could you imagine if they wanted to build Hoover dam today. I dont think we could do that again in just 5 years.


----------



## Chris

My day. I have 1500 feet of 8" waterline in those trenches.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1452190269.517158.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1452190279.213744.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1452190289.363184.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1452190298.519852.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1452190314.665031.jpg


----------



## slownsteady

looks like sand, so maybe it'll drain down quick...unless it's draining those hills in the background also.


----------



## nealtw

Looks like Britsh Columbia


----------



## Chris

It is sandy silty DG in Temecula California.


----------



## Chris

View from my porch this morning.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1452351954.942479.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice, bring some firewood in with you.


----------



## bud16415

Almost 50F here this morning 10am in the cold frozen north. I guess I should go out and change the oil in the cars, a job I have been putting off as it was too cold. 

Chris 

Beautiful view. You need to get some cross country skis and get out there and set some trail. I haven&#8217;t XC skied in a few winters and really miss it.

As a side note that grain bin down there looks just like the two we took apart and moved from Ohio summer before last. The ones we got were 30&#8217; across. Never again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

48 and dropping, 18 tomorrow night with snow flurries. Hope we get a big ole snow.


----------



## Chris

Single digits right now. Sitting by fire drinking coffee. Might try and fire up the jeep in a few and go have some fun.


----------



## bud16415

Still 50F in January at 5:00pm crazy. 

Was a beautiful spring day today and it only took me 2 hours to change my oil. Hour and a half to find the socket extension and 30 minutes to change the oil. Something is telling me it&#8217;s time to clean up the garage again. 

Looking forward to jumping in the tub after dinner.


----------



## oldognewtrick

28 this morning, 30* colder than yesterday with a hint of snow.


----------



## bud16415

19F this morning put the short pants away again. Spring is gone again.


----------



## frodo

29 degrees this am,   saw a single snow flake yesterday coming out of HD,  

not a snow flurry,  1 is a flurr ?


----------



## nealtw

We got 1' of snow for xmas, we still have it, been nice and sunny.


----------



## oldognewtrick

16* this morning and we had 3 snow flakes yesterday. Surprised they didn't call school off today...


----------



## bud16415

7 F this morning heading to work about 2&#8221; in the driveway but as I headed 30 miles closer to Lake Erie they had about 6&#8221; and more coming. Very strange to be mid January  and seeing the new snow learning curve of the drivers. By this point each winter most are thinking they are pros and that&#8217;s worse. Trip took an extra 15 minutes with everyone slowing down. 

I saw one car off the road stuck pretty good and force of habit had me slow down to offer a tug but it dawned on me I now drive a Kia Soul that&#8217;s not going to pull anything out. 

Might be enough to plow tonight.


----------



## bud16415

Right now we are in 24 th place in the snow race Sioux falls is in first with 41 inches our yearly normal by now is 46 inches and we are only at 13 inches. It&#8217;s really coming down right now and they are talking about a foot of lake effect today. 10 inches would move us up to number 5. 

So keep your fingers crossed. Not for us to win but for me to get home from work. Then it can snow all it wants. 

The only other big player on the front page is Anchorage they are in 6th right now and way behind their norm as well. 

27F right now and the snow machine is running. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/


----------



## nealtw

I have done some work at a mine on the BC, Alaska border, average snow fall 960 inches, one year they had 1300 inches.


----------



## bud16415

What a 3 day weekend. Temps have been cold in the teens but wind chills down in the &#8211; teens. 

Snow, snow and more snow. We had 3 feet over the last 3 days at my house and north of us Erie has been keeping up pretty well. 

The good news for the snow followers is Erie as of yesterday has moved up to 3rd in the snow race actually tied for second but for .2&#8221;  Sioux Falls still has an 8&#8221; lead but when they measure yesterday&#8217;s snowfall we should have them I think. 

The bad news is Syracues is right on our heals and they know how to post some numbers for sure. 

Looks like it&#8217;s going to shape up into a good race this year again if the lake keeps making snow. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/


PS I know a lot of places get a lot more snow I only live 30 miles from Erie and we normally get twice what they see. The race is only for populated areas over 100,000 that have official measuring points ours is at NOAH location airport.


----------



## bud16415

10F this morning and half way to work I got a call. She said the just announced on the news we moved into first place in the snow race. Syracues moved up a lot also so it&#8217;s a barn burner starting down the stretch. 

They started ice fishing here finally.


----------



## Chris

46 right now. Supposed to hit 75 today. These frigid California winters are gonna get me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> 46 right now. Supposed to hit 75 today. These frigid California winters are gonna get me.




Bite me.......


----------



## mudmixer

We are going into some boring weather today after a few days with highs of 0F. - Cold, but not anything bad.

Our boring weather will be lows of 20F to 22F, highs of less than 30F and cloudy, but no snow coming for a week and no real melting of our 1/2" to 1-1/2" snow cover (bare streets). The northern highs protect us from the warmer moist western or southern air that causes problems.

Dick


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Bite me.......




Pretty sure I got a sun burn today at work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Pretty sure I got a sun burn today at work.




We're hunkering down for Snowmageddon. Milk and bread have vanished from the grocery stores. I have a good stock of beer. &#127867;


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> We're hunkering down for Snowmageddon. Milk and bread have vanished from the grocery stores. I have a good stock of beer. &#127867;



Aww they are only talking about a couple feet. We just leave 15 minutes early for work is all on those days.


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> We're hunkering down for Snowmageddon. Milk and bread have vanished from the grocery stores. I have a good stock of beer. &#127867;



Make sure you have enough TP for all the news your gonna hear about it...:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1453469286.930037.jpg


Oh my gosh, we only have a gallon of milk left. &#128563;


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> View attachment 10643
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, we only have a gallon of milk left. &#128563;



looks like you will snowed in for a week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Suppose to get around 4" of the fluffy white stuff. Let it snow&#9924;&#65039;


----------



## nealtw

The police caught me driving a little crazy in a Kmart parking lot one night, I told him I was just learning how to drive on snow. He thought that was reasonable enough and turned a few donuts when he left.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I didn't they gave their donuts up that easily.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> I didn't they gave their donuts up that easily.



to bad spell check doesn't find the missing word.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's spell check, not spell genie.


----------



## Chris

Another horrific day in so cal. Gonna be in the mid 70's again. Perfect temp for doing stuff outside. To bad summer will come and all you guys will have this great weather and we will be stuck inside with the air on.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well Chris, it is what it is.


----------



## Chris

Yup. No perfect place to live.


----------



## nealtw

Let's face it, California sucks:beer:


----------



## Chris

For the most part but it has some good points.


----------



## oldognewtrick

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1453479349.910238.jpg


And it's been snowing for about 4 hours now.


----------



## bud16415

Going down to zero or colder at my place tonight. Was 5 when I left for work this morning.

Good news is we are back in first place after the 8&#8221; of snow we got yesterday and we are still 20&#8221; below our normal for the year to date. Erie and Syracuse are both way behind in snowfall but most of the other top 10s are way ahead of normal. The lake is still open and producing snow so it could still get crazy. The ice fishing has been good inland but they just get started and we get a thaw and then another freeze. Best ice skating  ice in a long time in some places. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/


----------



## Chris

In the 50's now and should hit 90 again. Feels like August.


----------



## frodo

60 out, very pleasant

http://screencast.com/t/kNkWjFBhx


----------



## Chris

About 50 here at my mountain house. Drive up to grab my jeep and some junk out of the house. It is officially up for sale. One of you guys should buy it!


----------



## nealtw

If I move down there, it wouldn't be for the mountains


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> About 50 here at my mountain house. Drive up to grab my jeep and some junk out of the house. It is officially up for sale. One of you guys should buy it!



I'll start the bidding at $200.00


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> If I move down there, it wouldn't be for the mountains



You just want to be here so you can vote for Donald.....


----------



## slownsteady

Unless you meant "The Donald"


----------



## havasu

What's up for sale for $200? The junk in the house or that beautiful jeep? Where are our freeloaders like myself gunna stay now? Actually, I'd like to get my hands on your Mom's Cherokee. That is a perfect Havasu boat hauler.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> You just want to be here so you can vote for Donald.....



I''l sneak into Mex. and work on a big wall, it'l beautiful and uuge. I think they want to keep ducks out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> I''l sneak into Mex. and work on a big wall, it'l beautiful and uuge. I think they want to keep ducks out.



Start happy hour a lil early today, did ya?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Start happy hour a lil early today, did ya?



There's a start time? hic


----------



## oldognewtrick

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU&list=RDBPCjC543llU#t=0[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Broken watches, one at the bar so you are never early and one by the bed so you never sleep in. Time travel it the distance from the bed to the bar.


----------



## havasu

It was so hot here today that my granddaughter swam in the pool for the first time this year.


----------



## slownsteady

temp? Friggin' cold...that's my temp.


----------



## bud16415

We went out for dinner about 5 degrees out we came out and in the hour we were eating we got 8 inches of snow. swimming pool what the heck. 

Now Neal if you build that wall in Mexico are you going to screw on those plastic climbing stones on their side?


----------



## inspectorD

Zero.... and a little windy today...going to be really cold tonight and tomorrow.
But no complaints here..it was 60 about a week ago.. welcome to New England!!
Headed up to the Cold in Upstate Potsdam NY for Valentines Day.... 6 hr college ride one way.. alotta drive... alotta scenery through the Adirondack Lakes and Mountains.


----------



## oldognewtrick

When you start the maple syrup?


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> When you start the maple syrup?



Think we may have missed our window ...:hide:


----------



## bud16415

Trees are all tapped here and they are saying one full month ahead of normal. Now that its down sub zero after temps in the 60s last week. Not sure how it will affect the syrup. Crazy winter for sure. Lake Erie is only 10% frozen over. I got up this morning to 12 to 18 of  solid heavy snow. I made a couple neighbors happy with the plow truck. 

Neal can stop sending that cold air any time now.


----------



## inspectorD

Cold....morning...in the Northwest hills of CT.. headed up to Clarkson yesterday...it only went up from CT 5 degrees as the day went on. By the ride home,, I had 10 degrees  at 4pm as the sun set in Saratoga NY.
Thanks to the folks who created heated seats.


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Cold....morning...in the Northwest hills of CT.. headed up to Clarkson yesterday...it only went up from CT 5 degrees as the day went on. By the ride home,, I had 10 degrees  at 4pm as the sun set in Saratoga NY.
> Thanks to the folks who created heated seats.



I'll bet the outhouse is a lil cool this mornings, huh?


----------



## Chris

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1455564842.257756.jpg


Warm today......


----------



## nealtw

I didn't know you guys had KM on the speedometer.


----------



## Chris

nealtw said:


> I didn't know you guys had KM on the speedometer.



They do that to see if the new generation can figure out what it is used for.

I'm sure its only a matter of time til its gone as we don't use it here at all.


----------



## nealtw

We still have miles, likely for the cross border shoppers.


----------



## Chris

Gonna be warm again today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1456493411.251161.jpg


----------



## bud16415

We got 4&#8221; snow this morning temp in the mid 20s. 

Talking about 50 by Saturday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soooo..... Who's winning the race?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Soooo..... Who's winning the race?



He's been pretty quiet about that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> He's been pretty quiet about that.



All that hot tub steam is probably melting the snow base.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> All that hot tub steam is probably melting the snow base.



Actually I was keeping quiet as to not jinx our chance of winning and also as it has been a pitiful winter for snow fall here. With that said we are in first place in the USA with 67.2 and 2.2 ahead of Syracuse NY. On the average year we should be around 83 by now. Where I live south of town 30 miles we are actually in the snonbelt and normally get double what they measure at the airport that is close to the lake. There is a ridge all around the great lakes and the wind comes across picking up water and then when it runs up the ridge cools and dumps the snow inland. 

But we are in first place still. Its any ones ball game still. We get snow till St Pattys day at least. Have been known to have some big storms for the drinking of the green beer.

As to the hot tub it could be a factor in global warming. I took the day off today and we had quite a cloud of steam coming off the tub after breakfast this morning. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/


----------



## bud16415

We had a dandy April snow storm last night. It got down in the teens and we were up north in the city coming home and visibility was near zero. Cars in ditches every place you looked. Real heavy snow with icing. Woke up this morning to about 4-5&#8221; and lots of broken limbs. The spring flowers are buried. 

We are currently in 4th place in the snow contest 6&#8221; behind Lakewood Colorado. This might move us up some depending how they measure it at the airport but I doubt we can get in the lead with it. Who knows they say we are getting more today. We need 6&#8221; to regain first place. 

Here is a pic of my morning walk with the dog. Sunrise on April 3 2016.


----------



## frodo

45 and clear,  high of 71 today,  sunny


----------



## Chris

55 with a high of 84 here.


----------



## frodo

just turned on the AC....

working on a copper project for a friend


all the drippes get cleaned up...when finished,  this is 15% silver soldered,   not lead free


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice...what is it?   

66* beautiful day here in Middle Tennessee.


----------



## Chris

It is part of a wine making device.

I like working with silver solder. More like welding than soldering.

Today I put brakes on my truck and the wife's expedition and then built a transfer case for my jeep and put it in. Now to make driveshafts.


----------



## Chris

Hot and humid today

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1459973546.373303.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

62* and its fix in to storm. 35-40 mph winds. Oh joy.


----------



## Chris

Up to 97 here. Supposed to rain tomorrow. Feels like Florida.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Here it comes. 

View attachment 1459976716325.jpg


----------



## nealtw

Do you have a chin strap on your hat?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Put a rock in my pocket.&#128527;


----------



## nealtw

Tie a fishing line to your belt so you can find your way home.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What, bread crumbs won't work?


----------



## nealtw

keep the bread you may need a snack.


----------



## Chris

Storm is blowing in. Dropped from 96 to 58 in the last hour.


----------



## bud16415

Still spitting snow here. We are in 3rd place but Syracuse jumped to 1st with 11" lead. don't think we can catch them this year. Too little too late


----------



## nealtw

It's dropping fast in the evening , we are down to 83*


----------



## bud16415

We are putting on a sprint for the finish line. Here is what it looked like this morning. The dog loved it me not so much. April 9, 2016 Cambridge Springs Pa


----------



## oldognewtrick

We're planting spring flowers, I'm so happy for ya Bud.


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhZba-P7R18"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhZba-P7R18[/ame]


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> We're planting spring flowers, I'm so happy for ya Bud.



We got all kind of spring flowers about 8 out of the ground under 10 of snow. After I took that picture we got about 4 more inches today. Hard to believe Easter day people were golfing and it was 70 out. But if you want the snow title you have to finish hard in the spring. We will see if we had enough come tomorrow.   :rofl:


----------



## bud16415

14f this morning. Really glad I got the 10&#8221; of wet heavy snow off the cars yesterday because it turned into a solid rock over night. Time to get rid of that groundhog that lives down state.


----------



## frodo

bud16415 said:


> 14f this morning. Really glad I got the 10 of wet heavy snow off the cars yesterday because it turned into a solid rock over night. Time to get rid of that groundhog that lives down state.




lil garlic,  lil marinade,  smoke it for 8 or 9 hours


----------



## bud16415

One week ago 10&#8221; snow overnight, yesterday it was about 75 sunny today it will hit 77. Grass went from snow covered to needing mowed in one week.


----------



## Chris

73 going to hit 90


----------



## glock26USMC

Going to 77 today


----------



## bud16415

40 right now reaching 70 later today. perfect time of year here.


----------



## Chris

54 supposed to hit 66 and windy


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

63


I'm so ready for some 80's.


----------



## Chris

About 90 here.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

^ Must be nice


----------



## Chris

If it never got over 90 I'd be a happy guy but that is just the beginning.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

I bet!

Feels like a Fall night here.


----------



## Chris

Typical spring here. Cool nights warm days


----------



## nealtw

We have been in the eighties for a while now, forest fires well under way.


----------



## oldognewtrick

51-68* today, I'll take it all year long. Summer heat and humidity's not far off...


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

60"s


At least the sun is shining.


----------



## Chris

..................

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1463086159.147231.jpg


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy

75.............,


----------



## bud16415

Starting a 4 day weekend with golf this morning. High today of 88. at 6:00 AM it&#8217;s 74. 

I&#8217;m thinking no snow today.


----------



## Chris

High of 82. 54 right now.


----------



## frodo

high 83 with 86% humidity,   76 right now


----------



## Chris

frodo said:


> high 83 with 86% humidity,   76 right now




Sounds nice and cool and not sticky.


----------



## Chris

Hot today........

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1464908036.031118.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chili tomorrow.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Hot today........
> 
> View attachment 11802



Up here that would bring you a $500 fine:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Up here that would bring you a $500 fine:hide:



For what??????


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> For what??????



phone while driving


----------



## oldognewtrick

How do you know he was moving?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> How do you know he was moving?



Just a guess:trophy:


----------



## Chris

I was pulling up my dirt road which is private but I'm sure the police would still be happy to write me up.


----------



## nealtw

The new deal the police up here is , they claim they can track the cell signal and get a warning if the signal is on the move, so they can set up like a radar stop to catch people.


----------



## Chris

My temp is 102.1

Temp outside is in the 60's should hit 104 again.


----------



## Chris

Only difference from yesterday is one degree and I drove 300 miles today going between job sites.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1464987329.841460.jpg


----------



## Chris

115 at noon today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1466451343.845719.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1466451359.861274.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

86* and scattered showers around town.....


----------



## bud16415

Upper 70's all week.


----------



## Speedbump

> 115 at noon today.


Chickens are laying hard boiled eggs!


----------



## Chris

They are, supposed to drop to 100 today, I hope so.


----------



## Chris

Supposed to be a cool 108 today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Supposed to be a cool 108 today.




Better take a sweater, don't want you to catch a chill.


----------



## Speedbump

> Supposed to be a cool 108 today.


Nope, I can't beat that!


----------



## Chris

It's been pretty humid so all that moisture should really help.


----------



## Speedbump

Yup, help you melt!


----------



## bud16415

We have been hitting 95. That&#8217;s 128 degrees warmer than it was here 6 months ago.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> We have been hitting 95. Thats 128 degrees warmer than it was here 6 months ago.



So, whens the snow contest start?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> So, whens the snow contest start?



It is on right now. I keep watching the forecast. The old farmers are saying it is going to be a dandy. As soon as I see my first wooly bear I will know for sure. .


----------



## oldognewtrick

No updates?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> No updates?



She found a wooly bear the other day. 

It was all black no band. This is not going to be pretty. 

I worked on the plow over the weekend a little. Just about time to get it mounted. I had it on the truck in July one year driving to work as I was dropping it off at a guy to get it welded and painted. 5:00 am I get pulled over by two city cops and they pull alongside me roll down the window and say dont you know there is a law against putting the plow on in July. I said to be honest I didnt. they both started laughing and said well there should be, as I drove past them I ruined a beautiful summer night for them. I told them it was going to the paint shop and they said ok dont let it happen again and drove off. So now I wait till snow is called for. 

Time to pick whats left in the garden and start racking leaves. Oh ya and the other 30 summer projects I put off doing.


----------



## bud16415

Yesterday we set a record high at 75 degrees today is supposed to be a normal fall day cool and rain, tomorrow we are getting 10 to 20 inches of lake effect snow. Bring it on the snow race is on. 

I took yesterday off to work on fall leaves and stuff I didn&#8217;t get to, even mowed the grass for one last time before spring. Cleaned gutters and almost got to the snow tires so I guess they will go on this morning. I did mount the plow on the truck and found my 6 buckle artics. 

If we do get hit I&#8217;ll post some pics.


----------



## bud16415

Well it is that time of year again. We have had a pretty dismal start to the snow race but there is a lot of winter to go still. We are currently in 6th place out at the airport where they measure with 14.8&#8221; Syracuse is already posting 38&#8221;. We got a good deal overnight so maybe we will move up a spot. Out where I live now about 15 miles from the lake we are well over 3&#8217; now. It is all about location I90 and south about 10 miles is where the snow belt really is. 

We are not too far off our normal pace so anything can happen. 

Click the link to join in on the fun. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Well it is that time of year again. We have had a pretty dismal start to the snow race but there is a lot of winter to go still. We are currently in 6th place out at the airport where they measure with 14.8 Syracuse is already posting 38. We got a good deal overnight so maybe we will move up a spot. Out where I live now about 15 miles from the lake we are well over 3 now. It is all about location I90 and south about 10 miles is where the snow belt really is.
> 
> We are not too far off our normal pace so anything can happen.
> 
> Click the link to join in on the fun.
> 
> http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/



We got 14" on the weekend and with the wind we are getting we can shovel the same snow everyday:trophy:


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> We got 14" on the weekend and with the wind we are getting we can shovel the same snow everyday:trophy:



Same here. Coming to work this morning when I would pass an open farm it was snowing 10 per hour sideways. Might be some big drifts come tonight. White outs are the worst.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Same here. Coming to work this morning when I would pass an open farm it was snowing 10&#8217; per hour sideways. Might be some big drifts come tonight. White outs are the worst.



This is way to early for us. But this is nice powder, usually we get that heavy slippery snot.


----------



## Chris

66 degrees wearing shorts and a t-shirt bbqing. This will be the only thing I miss about California


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> 66 degrees wearing shorts and a t-shirt bbqing. This will be the only thing I miss about California



You do know that we will be laughing at you next year.:thbup:


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> You do know that we will be laughing at you next year.:thbup:



I'm already grinning. 


28 here and glad it is warming up as winter starts tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

Don't worry the cold is not new to me. And the extreme heat in our summers here is not any better either.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Don't worry the cold is not new to me. And the extreme heat in our summers here is not any better either.



So you are not going to complain about the heat in the summer either?:trophy:


----------



## Chris

I'm sure I will. Gotta complain about something


----------



## Chris

This morning it was in the 30's and moist, felt like I was gonna die then it jumped to 75 and I was sweating. It just can't make up its mind


----------



## nealtw

It can get plenty hot there too.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> I'm sure I will. Gotta complain about something



You can watch what you are in for.
http://www.boisetrafficcams.com/


----------



## bud16415

Around here there is a saying, If you don&#8217;t like the weather in Erie just wait 5 minutes. 

I&#8217;m sure it applies to a good many places.


----------



## nealtw

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcS61pZvJTQ[/ame]


----------



## Chris

My wife wont need that, she gets to park in the garage.


----------



## frodo

I put a blanket over the windshield, then pull it off in the morning


----------



## nealtw

frodo said:


> I put a blanket over the windshield, then pull it off in the morning



Freezing rain on a blanket. I tried that, once.


----------



## Gary

36.9°f and light rain.


----------



## Chris

57 and raining


----------



## frodo

nealtw said:


> Freezing rain on a blanket. I tried that, once.



I only do it for snow/frost  ,  rain would be dumb


----------



## nealtw

frodo said:


> I only do it for snow/frost , rain would be dumb


 Thanks, I didn't need that reminder.
I think they were calling for snow and we got rain instead. I used hot water to get the blanket off, there was a crack in the window before but the hot water finished that. It was an all round great day.:down:


----------



## nealtw

Three weeks with snow on the ground is just not what we are used to around here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Three weeks with snow on the ground is just not what we are used to around here.




Global warming....&#128580;


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Global warming....&#128580;



It don't feel like it. We are near a record for the number of days. 
We usually get a day or two.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> It don't feel like it. We are near a record for the number of days.
> We usually get a day or two.



They sent us your warm rainy weather by mistake.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> They sent us your warm rainy weather by mistake.



I did say Trump would be elected when hell freezes over.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415

It was 6F last night and was out in the hot tub for about an hour. Heater was loosing ground as it was set on 103 and was 103 when we got in and dropped to 102 by the time we got out. i might crank it to 104 for tonight.

We are hanging in there with the snow contest in 5th place still we need to get the snow machine really running.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You got that right Bud. Us southerners freak if they even mention snow. They close schools on the chance of flurries.


----------



## Chris

Boise is getting record snow this year


----------



## bud16415

Chris said:


> Boise is getting record snow this year



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC5nU7Az8js[/ame]


----------



## frodo

i dont know the temp,  its cold,  i know that and it snowed ,,,this is Mississippi for Christs sake
it is not supposed to snow,  and what about global warming,  its cold, not warm


----------



## Chris

bud16415 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC5nU7Az8js



That's would suck


----------



## frodo

25 degrees,,,19 will be the low


----------



## slownsteady

Welcome to winter....and the new climate. It's not global warming - that phrase is _soooo_ twentieth century. It's called climate change. And whether you believe that man is responsible or not, that sh*t is real.


----------



## Chris

Hasn't climate change been around for millions of years? Sure explains the ice age


----------



## slownsteady

Yes it has. But this one will affect us.


----------



## bud16415

slownsteady said:


> Yes it has. But this one will affect us.



The first time I remember climate change I was one year old and Erie got 4 ft of snow over night on my birthday. They called in the National Guard and the city came to a stand still. The year before when I was born the weather was mild. But mostly I remember as a kid warm summers and winters with lots of snow kind of like what we have had the last few years. There for a while it was mild winters and cool rainy summers. So I have to agree at least in my life the climate has always been changing. 

Well even before that I remember them telling me in grade school that the great lakes were dug out by giant glaciers but they are still digging up dinosaur fossils that were under what the glaciers uncovered so way back Im assuming it was pretty tropical here. So Im pretty sure there were no people here then so I guess something else caused that change. 

Frodo is a believer now because he is experiencing climate change first hand now and his climate has changed from last year this time. Up here we get more used to climate change as it happens a couple times a week here. A week ago it was 60 and now it is zero. 

Going from 60 to zero sure affected me this week.


----------



## frodo

what is the demision of a 2x4 ?   1 5/8 x 3 5/8  or 1 1/2 x 3 1/2  ?


----------



## slownsteady

bud16415 said:


> The first time I remember climate change I was one year old and Erie got 4 ft of snow over night on my birthday. They called in the National Guard and the city came to a stand still. The year before when I was born the weather was mild. But mostly I remember as a kid warm summers and winters with lots of snow kind of like what we have had the last few years. There for a while it was mild winters and cool rainy summers. So I have to agree at least in my life the climate has always been changing.
> 
> Well even before that I remember them telling me in grade school that the great lakes were dug out by giant glaciers but they are still digging up dinosaur fossils that were under what the glaciers uncovered so way back Im assuming it was pretty tropical here. So Im pretty sure there were no people here then so I guess something else caused that change.
> 
> Frodo is a believer now because he is experiencing climate change first hand now and his climate has changed from last year this time. Up here we get more used to climate change as it happens a couple times a week here. A week ago it was 60 and now it is zero.
> 
> Going from 60 to zero sure affected me this week.


Gee, you're right. Today is colder than yesterday, so the world must be getting colder.

I don't mean to be so sarcastic (well, maybe just a little), but your lifetime and mine are just specks of dust in the lifetime of this planet. And our recorded history of weather is just as short. But we have eyes and ears all over the world now, and the evidence is clear.
But, as I said in the post that started this, whether you believe that the problem is man-made or not, we are going to have to deal with this. Dislocation, disruption of lifestyle and the economy, etc. can only be shrugged off for a little while. I don't mean bad stuff will necessarily happen tomorrow, but you may well see major changes in your lifetime.

Actually, my response to Frodo started simply because I wanted to note that "global warming" was an unfortunate phrase.


----------



## frodo

i do not know about global warming...i do not believe all the hype

this old world has been changing weather in the extreme long before we ever showed up

ask the frozen mastadons.


last year we had no winter,  winter before that we had snow, cold as hell

couple years before that we had ice storms.    no power for a week


----------



## slownsteady

The mastodons ignored climate change and look it got them.


----------



## frodo

we cant change the weather, no matter how we try,  this old girl will do as she pleases,   as you said we are but a speck in time
this planet has changed from frozen to boiling and back more than one time and will do it again.
no amount of laws or taxes will change that fact.

but what does chap my *** is the idiots trying to stop the people of Alaska from burning wood to heat themselves as they fly in on a plane that just left a bigger foot print than 100 homes


----------



## slownsteady

So it all boils down to money and individual freedom?


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> So it all boils down to money and individual freedom?




it boils down to nothing, you can not change what this planet is doing
she will do as she pleases.
it is not because of us or what we are doing.  
the weather changes, thats what it does.
just because it is colder this year does not mean we are killing the earth,
it means,  it is colder this year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Much as the sun goes through thermal cycles that effect our climates. Global warming has changed to climate change when it didn't fit the profile that AlGore was putting out there. What is it? Colder or hotter?

Keep your mind open to all the arguments.

http://www.aninconsistenttruth.com/


----------



## frodo

it is supposed to be hotter and all the ice burgs are melting the polar bears are dying and seals are swimming in circles screaming
wtf tf wtf wtf wtf

but...it is freezing and the seals are singing

feel like making love!!!    polar bears are doing what polar bears do.  being by polar


----------



## bud16415

We have to accept we have very little control over mother nature. If a good size asteroid lines up right (and there are billions of them) we will have major climate change. 

I don&#8217;t dispute climate change or there may be impact to civilization as we know it. What I dispute is people using it or the fear of it as a tool to push their agendas, non related to the welfare of the civilization. That is what is going on. If we truly believe in this country that some of this is man made and we also feel we are a nation not of war mongers willing to impose change by force of power over others, we would use what we can and tell countries like India, Mexico, China&#8230;. And the multinational companies behind what is being done that enough is enough. We will not trade with you at all until you clean up your act and play by our rules. We as a nation wouldn&#8217;t say we are going to lead by example because no one is following. If the economics isn&#8217;t enough then force would be needed. Of course we would hurt our standard of living and really ruin the standard of living of the offending countries that are trying so hard to raise theirs. Trump isn&#8217;t even in office yet and the Mexican are screaming with fear of the Ford plan not coming on line it is a case of 1000 jobs for them or for us. The 1000 jobs here will be watched over by a many government agencies protecting the environment of the whole world. In Mexico not so much. I have witnessed this first hand. Do we lift the well-being of the poor Mexican at the cost of the environment or do we lift our well-being and protect the environment. We might be going back to the days of the working man having two pairs of shoes and two pairs of pants and 4 shirts. Albeit they would be better quality most likely. We will be living in a 900 square foot house with a family of 6 and air conditioning won&#8217;t be affordable. Good will be more expensive so we will have less. 

The facts are that we have all but killed coal in this country to &#8220;save the world&#8221; and we were burning it in a quite clean highly regulated manner. China for the last 10 years has brought a new coal fired power plant on line every week. The pollution is so bad people go on vacation just to breathe or send their families away to breathe. Not to mention how much heat all that smog traps into the earth if you want to worry about the health of the planet rather than the health of the people. India is doing the exact same thing. We are obsessed with making a feel good electric car that isn&#8217;t polluting until you ask the question where did the electric come from. 

Being able to know what is made up and what is real is where we disagree. A simple math problem always brings me back to reality. Divide the land mass of the USA by the population. Or divide the land mass of the world by the population of the world to get a feeling of how insignificant we really are.


----------



## frodo

bud16415 said:


> We have to accept we have very little control over mother nature. If a good size asteroid lines up right (and there are billions of them) we will have major climate change.
> 
> I dont dispute climate change or there may be impact to civilization as we know it. What I dispute is people using it or the fear of it as a tool to push their agendas, non related to the welfare of the civilization. That is what is going on. If we truly believe in this country that some of this is man made and we also feel we are a nation not of war mongers willing to impose change by force of power over others, we would use what we can and tell countries like India, Mexico, China. And the multinational companies behind what is being done that enough is enough. We will not trade with you at all until you clean up your act and play by our rules. We as a nation wouldnt say we are going to lead by example because no one is following. If the economics isnt enough then force would be needed. Of course we would hurt our standard of living and really ruin the standard of living of the offending countries that are trying so hard to raise theirs. Trump isnt even in office yet and the Mexican are screaming with fear of the Ford plan not coming on line it is a case of 1000 jobs for them or for us. The 1000 jobs here will be watched over by a many government agencies protecting the environment of the whole world. In Mexico not so much. I have witnessed this first hand. Do we lift the well-being of the poor Mexican at the cost of the environment or do we lift our well-being and protect the environment. We might be going back to the days of the working man having two pairs of shoes and two pairs of pants and 4 shirts. Albeit they would be better quality most likely. We will be living in a 900 square foot house with a family of 6 and air conditioning wont be affordable. Good will be more expensive so we will have less.
> 
> The facts are that we have all but killed coal in this country to save the world and we were burning it in a quite clean highly regulated manner. China for the last 10 years has brought a new coal fired power plant on line every week. The pollution is so bad people go on vacation just to breathe or send their families away to breathe. Not to mention how much heat all that smog traps into the earth if you want to worry about the health of the planet rather than the health of the people. India is doing the exact same thing. We are obsessed with making a feel good electric car that isnt polluting until you ask the question where did the electric come from.
> 
> Being able to know what is made up and what is real is where we disagree. A simple math problem always brings me back to reality. Divide the land mass of the USA by the population. Or divide the land mass of the world by the population of the world to get a feeling of how insignificant we really are.



agree with you


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hmmmm..... interesting.....

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesta...olar-ice-not-receding-after-all/#3e21dfc932da


----------



## Gary

Al Gore, Al Gore, where are you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gary said:


> Al Gore, Al Gore, where are you.



Flying around the world in his private jet.


----------



## Chris

bud16415 said:


> We have to accept we have very little control over mother nature. If a good size asteroid lines up right (and there are billions of them) we will have major climate change.
> 
> I dont dispute climate change or there may be impact to civilization as we know it. What I dispute is people using it or the fear of it as a tool to push their agendas, non related to the welfare of the civilization. That is what is going on. If we truly believe in this country that some of this is man made and we also feel we are a nation not of war mongers willing to impose change by force of power over others, we would use what we can and tell countries like India, Mexico, China. And the multinational companies behind what is being done that enough is enough. We will not trade with you at all until you clean up your act and play by our rules. We as a nation wouldnt say we are going to lead by example because no one is following. If the economics isnt enough then force would be needed. Of course we would hurt our standard of living and really ruin the standard of living of the offending countries that are trying so hard to raise theirs. Trump isnt even in office yet and the Mexican are screaming with fear of the Ford plan not coming on line it is a case of 1000 jobs for them or for us. The 1000 jobs here will be watched over by a many government agencies protecting the environment of the whole world. In Mexico not so much. I have witnessed this first hand. Do we lift the well-being of the poor Mexican at the cost of the environment or do we lift our well-being and protect the environment. We might be going back to the days of the working man having two pairs of shoes and two pairs of pants and 4 shirts. Albeit they would be better quality most likely. We will be living in a 900 square foot house with a family of 6 and air conditioning wont be affordable. Good will be more expensive so we will have less.
> 
> The facts are that we have all but killed coal in this country to save the world and we were burning it in a quite clean highly regulated manner. China for the last 10 years has brought a new coal fired power plant on line every week. The pollution is so bad people go on vacation just to breathe or send their families away to breathe. Not to mention how much heat all that smog traps into the earth if you want to worry about the health of the planet rather than the health of the people. India is doing the exact same thing. We are obsessed with making a feel good electric car that isnt polluting until you ask the question where did the electric come from.
> 
> Being able to know what is made up and what is real is where we disagree. A simple math problem always brings me back to reality. Divide the land mass of the USA by the population. Or divide the land mass of the world by the population of the world to get a feeling of how insignificant we really are.



I agree 100%


----------



## slownsteady

If you are driving down the highway and you see an unavoidable accident up ahead ( accident, landslide, tornado, let's not get caught up in the example), do you slow down? Or do you think "well, it's unavoidable and I'm gonna die anyway so I might as well hammer down and hit that thing hard!" I bet you would do your best to avoid being killed.

Oh why bother. As long as you see this as a political thing I'm not going to get anywhere.


----------



## frodo

slownsteady said:


> If you are driving down the highway and you see an unavoidable accident up ahead ( accident, landslide, tornado, let's not get caught up in the example), do you slow down? Or do you think "well, it's unavoidable and I'm gonna die anyway so I might as well hammer down and hit that thing hard!" I bet you would do your best to avoid being killed.
> 
> Oh why bother. As long as you see this as a political thing I'm not going to get anywhere.



what are you seeing as unavoidable ?
or rather what are you seeing as avoidable ?

we can not change the weather,


----------



## bud16415

slownsteady said:


> If you are driving down the highway and you see an unavoidable accident up ahead ( accident, landslide, tornado, let's not get caught up in the example), do you slow down? Or do you think "well, it's unavoidable and I'm gonna die anyway so I might as well hammer down and hit that thing hard!" I bet you would do your best to avoid being killed.
> 
> Oh why bother. As long as you see this as a political thing I'm not going to get anywhere.



Of course I would slow down. I actually like your analogy as with the really awful weather this winter I have been living that analogy every day on my 45 minute each way drive to work in some really bad conditions. When the weather is bad I plan on my 45 minute drive taking an hour. I carry some emergency tools and supplies in the car just in case and extra warm clothing hoping to never need them. I slow my speed down etc. With all my good intensions it doesnt change the fact that where I normally go 60MPH and now go 45MPH I will be passed multiple times every morning by guys that didnt leave early and are bound and determined to go 60+ MPH no matter what. They are endangering me and all the cars coming the other direction plus themselves. Those guys are the China, Mexico and India of my microcosm of my little world. I have no hope or ability to slow them down but I wish I did. The people passing me are not learning by my example at all. Just the opposite they are seeing me as an obstruction to their progress. 

Now twice this winter so far I have been in a convoy of likeminded safe people and here comes the high roller along. Now he decides to not pass just me but 6 others all at the same time on ice covered roads with a layer of snow and slush. In one occasion, he gets by 4 of us throwing up slush and must duck into the pack because of oncoming traffic, almost causing a crash. At the very first opportunity he takes off again and gets around all the impeding traffic. About 2 miles ahead is a turn in the road we call dead mans curve. And sure enough there he is crawling out of his truck on its side in a ditch and trying to flag someone down. He was alone and seemed to be unharmed and the entire convoy waved and tooted as they went past him. Im pretty sure the 3 mile walk did him some good. The other one ended up 100 out in some corn stubble and I tooted at him also. In fact that guy has after that passed me again under similar conditions. Some people will never learn. 

Is there a political component to global climate change hysteria? Most defiantly. In fact you see it as one also from your prospective. You see the conservatives view of the issue as geared to pleasing the big money people at the expense of the little guy. The liberals see it as a tool to bring everyone standard of living into a more similar level in this country and around the world. Very little is about science.


----------



## Flyover

What if in the analogy, there are cars slowing down and it seems like there might be an accident up ahead--but you also don't have any proof there's an accident (you can't see it, it's too far off) and it could just be people slowing down because they've been told they should, or because they see other people slowing down and figure they should do the same--or because they just want to make it look like they're courteous people.

(That's the version of the analogy I think frodo would offer up. Apologies, frodo, if I'm misrepresenting you.)

In theory environmentalism comes from a conservative instinct. It says "slow down, there's too much change happening too fast and we might lose something precious we didn't know we had." Are Al Gore's fans really environmentalists? What if you see those brake lights up ahead but when you get closer to them you realize the cars are actually speeding up?

My take on it is this: you can't ask people to authentically live up to a policy that is abstract to them and which they'll never really feel (such as "American energy policy") *if it is inconsistent with the personal decisions they use in their everyday lives*, the impact of which they can feel immediately (such as "I want to upgrade to the newest, biggest, shiniest thing with the most features"). Not to mention being inconsistent with every other policy they're already following that says "progress and change and let's move forward."

That's why in practice environmentalism is not a goal for how people should live, but a political tool for one team to bash the other team over the head with. Both teams lose, because one team lives a polluting wasteful lifestyle out of hypocrisy while the other team lives that same lifestyle out of spite.

I'm not a climate scientist and I'm guessing nobody else on this thread is either. Informed, moderate people seem to mostly agree the climate is changing and that human activity is a major contributor. Whether they're right or not doesn't matter because there's still a 0% chance anybody--no matter how well informed--can predict whether a changing climate would be good or bad for life on this planet on net, and there's also a 0% chance anybody can prescribe a feasible way to stop or reverse a change in climate that they know for sure would work as intended.

So in the traffic analogy, my choice is to drive slow, take surface streets, and think hard about whether I really need to be driving in the first place. If more people did that it might not have any effect on the climate, but it sure would avoid a long traffic jam.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Do I think we have a stewardship responsibility to preserve our planet, you bet your sweet bibby I do. Should we all do what we can to have clean air, clean water, non polluting the soil, littering space with junk that has become useless, make our planet fit for future generations...absolutely!

My problem is the reason behind most of these initiatives is profit. The carbon exchange was set up to make a few extremely wealthy at the expense of those of us who can least afford it.  Here's some reading to wrap your arms around to better understands a couple peoples motives. Do I believe it all, no. Do I believe some, you read, you decide. Don't let prejudices cloud your vision. Or, don't believe everything someone tells you...Just my 2 cents.

https://www.google.com/search?q=al+...soft:en-US:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=&gws_rd=ssl

Back on track, single digits yesterday, 65 Wednesday...


----------



## Flyover

One more thing, sorry for ranting but this has been on my mind a lot lately:

Yesterday my family was at Costco. When you walk in the first thing you see is basically a wall of huge flatscreen TVs. The smallest one must be about 50-something inches. It made me think of our 32" flatscreen at home, and how we bought it back in 2011 to replace a CRT that was just a little smaller. I couldn't remember whether there had been anything wrong with that CRT, so I asked my wife.

She said something like "I don't know, we got a flatscreen TV because the CRT was obsolete."

I asked, "But did it still work?"

Neither of us could remember. Apparently "obsolete" just meant "there's a newer version out there somewhere." And that's the scary thing: people march forward with the newest shiniest item--call it keeping up with the Joneses or whatever else--as if they aren't even making a decision. I do it too, and I think of myself as having an Amish attitude toward a lot of technology!

This applies not just to consumer electronics but to the size of your house, your car, what level of sophistication and service you expect from your healthcare providers, what kind of benefits you expect from your employer, and so on. "Standard of living inflation" I guess.

Someone in my neighborhood has a car with a bumper sticker that says "Simplify." (It's on a Nissan Maxima that can't be more than about 3 or 4 years old. Is that really the simplest way that person could get around? Oh well, nevermind.) We tell ourselves we're simplifying and living within our means, but are we really?

The costs of all this are mainly hidden from us--they might include costs to the environment, or financial pressure to bring in illegal immigrants or export jobs so all this stuff we demand can still be affordable--but they're still very real costs. *My point is, our lifestyle choices are actually upstream from a lot of the issues we tend to think of as fundamental.*

Al Gore never gets around to the one question we SHOULD be asking ourselves, which is "What can we do without?" That's not a question any politician can ever suggest of course.

This is all my opinion, take it for what it is.


----------



## Flyover

More and then I'm done, promise:

It seems like sites like this exist because people want to be more self-sufficient and help others do the same. Often a goal of self-sufficiency is to spend less, which means to need less, and to live more simply. Reduce our drag on the people around us. That's why I like this kind of stuff.

Thermometer says 23&#730;.


----------



## Chris

Flyover said:


> One more thing, sorry for ranting but this has been on my mind a lot lately:
> 
> Yesterday my family was at Costco. When you walk in the first thing you see is basically a wall of huge flatscreen TVs. The smallest one must be about 50-something inches. It made me think of our 32" flatscreen at home, and how we bought it back in 2011 to replace a CRT that was just a little smaller. I couldn't remember whether there had been anything wrong with that CRT, so I asked my wife.
> 
> She said something like "I don't know, we got a flatscreen TV because the CRT was obsolete."
> 
> I asked, "But did it still work?"
> 
> Neither of us could remember. Apparently "obsolete" just meant "there's a newer version out there somewhere." And that's the scary thing: people march forward with the newest shiniest item--call it keeping up with the Joneses or whatever else--as if they aren't even making a decision. I do it too, and I think of myself as having an Amish attitude toward a lot of technology!
> 
> This applies not just to consumer electronics but to the size of your house, your car, what level of sophistication and service you expect from your healthcare providers, what kind of benefits you expect from your employer, and so on. "Standard of living inflation" I guess.
> 
> Someone in my neighborhood has a car with a bumper sticker that says "Simplify." (It's on a Nissan Maxima that can't be more than about 3 or 4 years old. Is that really the simplest way that person could get around? Oh well, nevermind.) We tell ourselves we're simplifying and living within our means, but are we really?
> 
> The costs of all this are mainly hidden from us--they might include costs to the environment, or financial pressure to bring in illegal immigrants or export jobs so all this stuff we demand can still be affordable--but they're still very real costs. *My point is, our lifestyle choices are actually upstream from a lot of the issues we tend to think of as fundamental.*
> 
> Al Gore never gets around to the one question we SHOULD be asking ourselves, which is "What can we do without?" That's not a question any politician can ever suggest of course.
> 
> This is all my opinion, take it for what it is.



My minimalist buddies have  more than most families.

I have more junk than I ever need but I am all about reuse and purpose if possible. That and I love tinkering and restoring things


----------



## Chris

55 and raining here


----------



## bud16415

Some good reading olddog.

As to wasting energy, wasting money, pollution etc. I heard on the news on the way to work today that the number one goal of all the auto makers is self-driving cars. I got to thinking I90 for the last week or so thru our area because of crashes related to the snow has had a lowered speed limit. That&#8217;s a good thing they had to drag out a hundred electronic signs stating the new temporary speed limits. Almost every car made for the last few years and into the future has GPS. They will need it for sure if we won&#8217;t have to drive them ourselves.  Every road in the country is mapped into them and every road in the country has a speed limit. How hard would it be to make cars that couldn&#8217;t go over the speed limit and when conditions make it better to drive slower big brother pushes a button and slows you down. We could put all the cops to work on other crimes and get them off the ticket writing. Or could we? Is that revenue needed do they want some percentage to speed so they can place a type of tax on you in the form of a ticket. 

You say we live in a free country and what about all the old cars. Some of the insurance companies already have gizmos that do this and if you have one you get a lower rate. They don&#8217;t slow you down they just look to see if you speed. Go the right speed save money that&#8217;s fair. Everyone is getting money or paying money to the state if you don&#8217;t speed and have the gizmo on your car you ether pay less or get more. Speed you pay more or get less. Or some such system. If you have an old car you get a free box that keeps track of you speed you get a ticket sent to you. Disconnect the seal would be just like breaking the seal on your electric meter. 

I could see doing this a lot easier than making me sit in a car on auto pilot. What is the improvement in doing that? At least doing this would save fuel, make the roads safer and eliminate cops giving out tickets. 

About 20f today with a wind chill that&#8217;s cold to the bone. Warming up mid-week.


----------



## bud16415

Flyover said:


> More and then I'm done, promise:
> 
> It seems like sites like this exist because people want to be more self-sufficient and help others do the same. Often a goal of self-sufficiency is to spend less, which means to need less, and to live more simply. Reduce our drag on the people around us. That's why I like this kind of stuff.
> 
> Thermometer says 23&#730;.



That is a common thread that runs thru most of us here. In my case I grew up in a time where if you didnt do it yourself it didnt get done. And then after you did yours or sometimes before you helped your neighbor that no longer could do his own. 

I started a thread about doing the most with the least and getting a home without paying a penny in interest.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Some good reading olddog.
> 
> As to wasting energy, wasting money, pollution etc. I heard on the news on the way to work today that the number one goal of all the auto makers is self-driving cars. I got to thinking I90 for the last week or so thru our area because of crashes related to the snow has had a lowered speed limit. Thats a good thing they had to drag out a hundred electronic signs stating the new temporary speed limits. Almost every car made for the last few years and into the future has GPS. They will need it for sure if we wont have to drive them ourselves.  Every road in the country is mapped into them and every road in the country has a speed limit. How hard would it be to make cars that couldnt go over the speed limit and when conditions make it better to drive slower big brother pushes a button and slows you down. We could put all the cops to work on other crimes and get them off the ticket writing. Or could we? Is that revenue needed do they want some percentage to speed so they can place a type of tax on you in the form of a ticket.
> 
> You say we live in a free country and what about all the old cars. Some of the insurance companies already have gizmos that do this and if you have one you get a lower rate. They dont slow you down they just look to see if you speed. Go the right speed save money thats fair. Everyone is getting money or paying money to the state if you dont speed and have the gizmo on your car you ether pay less or get more. Speed you pay more or get less. Or some such system. If you have an old car you get a free box that keeps track of you speed you get a ticket sent to you. Disconnect the seal would be just like breaking the seal on your electric meter.
> 
> I could see doing this a lot easier than making me sit in a car on auto pilot. What is the improvement in doing that? At least doing this would save fuel, make the roads safer and eliminate cops giving out tickets.
> 
> About 20f today with a wind chill thats cold to the bone. Warming up mid-week.



I like that idea. For years I have thought speed change signs should have a system that would give a signal in the car to get your attention.

And yes a freeway speed should change with the number of cars on the road.
With enough cars you just can't have safe spacing for the posted speed.


----------



## Flyover

Driverless cars have a whole range of ethical issues. There are some potential advantages but also some disadvantages--such as the fact that research shows human drivers consistently don't respond well to driverless cars. As bud16415 suggested, a lot of cars would have to be retrofitted in some way.

For me one important aspect is that I actually do like our American car culture at least to some degree. There's something about saving up and buying an old used car when you're in high school and having that sense of freedom. Or going to a car show where people have beautifully upkept or modified classic cars. There's also a component of driving that is empowering; learning how to handle a powerful machine and maintain it and have that closeness with it, to know what gear you're in just by listening to the engine through the firewall.

That beautiful part of our culture would all be threatened by driverless cars. Nobody would be paying attention, they'd all just be looking at social media on their phones while Google drives them around.


----------



## nealtw

Flyover said:


> Driverless cars have a whole range of ethical issues. There are some potential advantages but also some disadvantages--such as the fact that research shows human drivers consistently don't respond well to driverless cars. As bud16415 suggested, a lot of cars would have to be retrofitted in some way.
> 
> For me one important aspect is that I actually do like our American car culture at least to some degree. There's something about saving up and buying an old used car when you're in high school and having that sense of freedom. Or going to a car show where people have beautifully upkept or modified classic cars. There's also a component of driving that is empowering; learning how to handle a powerful machine and maintain it and have that closeness with it, to know what gear you're in just by listening to the engine through the firewall.
> 
> That beautiful part of our culture would all be threatened by driverless cars. Nobody would be paying attention, they'd all just be looking at social media on their phones while Google drives them around.


One of the advantages they talk about is spacing as the computers can respond faster. Should be fun merging into to traffic when 30 18 wheelers are driving 3 ft apart.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, maybe they could keep the 18 wheelers out of the fast lane going up hills and blocking all of us who can't drive 50 in a 70.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, maybe they could keep the 18 wheelers out of the fast lane going up hills and blocking all of us who can't drive 50 in a 70.



Or the train of 30 is passing the train of 50.:trophy:


----------



## nealtw

-6 C, 70 K winds  That's code for crap it's cold.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, maybe they could keep the 18 wheelers out of the fast lane going up hills and blocking all of us who can't drive 50 in a 70.



California has diferent rules which I agree and disagree with. Anything with three axles or more has a speed limit of 55 (This is the part I disagree with as it causes traffic in most areas, I agree with it in heavy congestion areas but when you are in the middle of the desert leaving hte state it makes no sense). Also anything with three axles or more has to stay in the first two lanes on the right. Supposed to stay in the slow lane and use the second to pass. Keep the fast clear of trucks and autos with trailers but then that old granny that would be in the slow lane is now in the fast lane because she is scared of the trucks. 




It's 50 here and raining.


----------



## bud16415

It might hit 50 today snow is really melting and they use so much salt the old ice cream machine was really working overnight. this morning it was 39 roads wet and people were going fast because you cant have black ice if it is above 32 right? Wrong. The cold was coming up from the road and freezing the surface here and there. it all looks the same till you see the traction control light flashing and then it is too late. 

The worst part of the salt is it pounds the frost so deep into the cracks in the roads. I expect pot holes like crazy. 

The 50 part sure feels nice though. crazy climate change again.


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, maybe they could keep the 18 wheelers out of the fast lane going up hills and blocking all of us who can't drive 50 in a 70.



18 wheeler have too stay in the rh lane except to pass here


68 and sunny,  finally, it has rained for a week and cold as hell


----------



## nealtw

All back to normal, warmed above freezing and lot's of rain. 
Pot holes are budding and should be in full bloom by spring.


----------



## Chris

54 currently here. supposed to rain the next five days.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> 54 currently here. supposed to rain the next five days.



So you are moving just in time for the drought to start in Idaho.:thbup:


----------



## nealtw

Would someone shoot the ground hog,
 back to snow today.


----------



## bud16415

Every year I say I&#8217;m going down and watch him come out of the hole and every year I don&#8217;t go down.


----------



## slownsteady

I drove through Punxatawny once and was very amused by the amount of touristy places - diners and motels, mostly - with names like "Phil's" or "Philly's" or some other way of relating to the dreaded beast. It made me wonder what happened to all the old ground hogs though, when I saw a sign for Philly Cheese Steak in one of the diners.


----------



## Gary

14.4°f @ 7:30am


----------



## kok328

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1486215556.104612.jpg

Now this is some funny stuff


----------



## nealtw

We got 30 inches over the weekend, likely more than we have had for years put together and more coming, fun when you live on a mountain.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> We got 30 inches over the weekend, likely more than we have had for years put together and more coming, fun when you live on a mountain.




Wow too bad you are not in the states I would enter you in the snow globe contest. This winter is pitiful here this winter. Tomorrow will be in the 50s. Im taking off and we are going to Cleveland IX center for the home and garden show. Hope my legs hold out. Last time I was there I swore I walked 25 miles.


----------



## Chris

Raining again here.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Raining again here.



Same storm, but we have  the cold mixing with it.


----------



## Chris

Still fairly warm here.  50 degrees.


----------



## nealtw

This is looking out my door today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> This is looking out my door today.



Lucky you...&#128561;


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Lucky you...&#128561;



It's not as bad as it looks, the snow is hiding a rock wall that is over 6 ft high.


----------



## inspectorD

bud16415 said:


> Wow too bad you are not in the states I would enter you in the snow globe contest. This winter is pitiful here this winter. Tomorrow will be in the 50s. Im taking off and we are going to Cleveland IX center for the home and garden show. Hope my legs hold out. Last time I was there I swore I walked 25 miles.



Home and garden show...shoot..they should let you bring your Gator ..or at least rent one..think of all the extra stuff they could pile into your cart!:rofl:


----------



## inspectorD

nealtw said:


> It's not as bad as it looks, the snow is hiding a rock wall that is over 6 ft high.



Looks like a fun time.. we had a half inch of glazed Ice this morning... fun gettn to the truck..


----------



## nealtw

Yeah fun, spent the week end shoveling, with the wind blowing, there was little on the roof but the driveway would fill up again and again.


----------



## Gary

41.5°f and rain.


----------



## slownsteady

Heavy fog tonight for miles in all directions. made for a slow trip home from work. Luckily it's on the warmish side.


----------



## Gary

slownsteady said:


> Heavy fog tonight for miles in all directions. made for a slow trip home from work. Luckily it's on the warmish side.



Glad you took it slownsteady and made it home. 

Light dusting of snow overnight, 29.3°f this am.


----------



## bud16415

inspectorD said:


> Home and garden show...shoot..they should let you bring your Gator ..or at least rent one..think of all the extra stuff they could pile into your cart!:rofl:



It is about 100 miles over to Cleveland and the weather was wet but 50 plus degrees. I thought about Neal shoveling snow the whole way over. 

Walking thru all the spring flowers growing in the garden display area is a nice little vacation into spring. Half the IX center is legit home vendors with products we would all be interested in seeing. The other half is a big bunch of pushy vendors selling every kind of junky thing you can think of that have nothing to do with homes or gardens. One guy ran up to me trying to sell me something I didn&#8217;t need and he stared off with what brings you here today? I said oh I&#8217;m here with a class. What kind of class he asked? I told him it is a class on sales resistance. He backed up and said how&#8217;s that working for you?


----------



## nealtw

Crap,, more snow. This is getting old.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Crap,, more snow. This is getting old.



They focast some for Tennessee and I sent ours your way, no need to thank me...


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> They focast some for Tennessee and I sent ours your way, no need to thank me...



If you sent it his way...why is it commin to me...:help:


----------



## nealtw

inspectorD said:


> If you sent it his way...why is it commin to me...:help:



He just thru it straight up and hoped it would leave.:rofl:


----------



## inspectorD

nealtw said:


> He just thru it straight up and hoped it would leave.:rofl:



That looks like a bigger pile than what he started with...great...:rofl:


----------



## bud16415

I want to welcome everyone to the snow club. I had .25&#8221; overnight and the push broom cleaned it right up.


----------



## frodo

G Morning,  coffee is on,  getting ready to meet up ith my 2 BIL's for a minute at I hop


----------



## bud16415

frodo said:


> G Morning,  coffee is on,  getting ready to meet up ith my 2 BIL's for a minute at I hop



I once dated a one legged waitress that worked at Ihop.


----------



## frodo

bud16415 said:


> I once dated a one legged waitress that worked at Ihop.



I bet she was a trip


----------



## frodo

I had a waitress at waffle house whos name was ORA.
i was drunk,  so i messed with her
i want 2 eggs...ora,,,,a waffle,,,ora....biscuits and gravy

she had the last laugh,  she brought EVERYTHING to the table  and i had to pay for it  ORA,,,go to jail !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedbump

With all the building going on here and all the northerners moving south.  I'm just going to keep quite about the weather here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Speedbump said:


> With all the building going on here and all the northerners moving south.  I'm just going to keep quite about the weather here.



Just tell them about the bugs and snakes...and crocs


----------



## Chris

Working at the golf course today, putting in some 12 inch water line 

View attachment 1486663784865.jpg


----------



## Speedbump

> Just tell them about the bugs and snakes...and crocs


I've been trying, they just aren't listening anymore!


----------



## Gary

10°f at 7pm and it's clear out. Could get chilly by morning. :down:


----------



## Chris

I swear it was 90 today, got a sun burn and all. Feels like August.


----------



## slownsteady

oldognewtrick said:


> Just tell them about the bugs and snakes...and crocs


Funny but, here in my part of NJ we have black bear. They haven't bothered us and it's always a bit of a thrill to see them in the yard. My brother is a snow bird - summers on Long Island (NY) and winters in Ft Myers Fl. He says "how can you live in a place with bears?" And i ask him "how can you live in a place with crocs???"


----------



## bud16415

As hard as it is to believe we are in second place this year behind our old rival Syracuse. It feels to me to be the worst winter for snow production I can remember. We are at 64.4&#8221; and our average for this date is 74.2. Syracuse is at 89.4&#8221; and their normal is 88&#8221; 

I looked today as I figured we would be in 50 th place but not the case. Lots of open water out there on the lake so if we can get the lake effect machine going who knows. 

Wish us luck. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/


----------



## slownsteady

Do you really want a boatload of snow????


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Do you really want a boatload of snow????



Buds going for the t-shirt again....I'm sending him all of my snow.


----------



## bud16415

slownsteady said:


> Do you really want a boatload of snow????



Snow is one of those things you should embrace it and go all in or else ask yourself what in the heck am I living here for? The tee shirts are nice also.

I also want to enjoy snow while we still have it. According to the news I watch every night we wont have any snow in a few more years. Will be able to tell the little kids about when we used to get snow so deep you couldnt get out the door.


----------



## Gary

52.0°f @ 6:34pm


----------



## nealtw

Gary said:


> 52.0°f @ 6:34pm



There is a time stamp on the post.


----------



## Chris

Raining like no other right now. I hate this drought


----------



## Gary

nealtw said:


> There is a time stamp on the post.



Yabutt the time stamp is about 12 hours off according to my screen. Not just this forum but other also, so I probably have a setting wrong on my computer.


----------



## havasu

Gary, I went to change it for you but you have a secret IP address and I have no idea where you live. Right now you are set up for Portugal.


----------



## nealtw

Gary said:


> Yabutt the time stamp is about 12 hours off according to my screen. Not just this forum but other also, so I probably have a setting wrong on my computer.


 You must be in England.

It's still right for everyone else.


----------



## frodo

Bud,  That is like us wishing for 60 days straight of over 100 degrees

It aint right 

wish for 75 degrees and a slight breeze


----------



## frodo

bud16415 said:


> Snow is one of those things you should embrace it and go all in or else ask yourself what in the heck am I living here for? The tee shirts are nice also.
> 
> I also want to enjoy snow while we still have it. According to the news I watch every night we wont have any snow in a few more years. Will be able to tell the little kids about when we used to get snow so deep you couldnt get out the door.



change channels and your snow will come back  :rofl:


----------



## bud16415

2-24-2017

It is supposed to hit 70 degrees here today and set a record high temp. Over the past few winters we have had Februarys with temps down around -30 f. That is a 100 degree difference year to year.

Now thats what I call climate change. If this trend keeps up next year it will be 170 degrees here and it was nice knowing you guys.


----------



## bud16415

Just went out for lunch 73f. How crazy is that?


----------



## Chris

66 in my house today and about 62 outside here in sunny California


----------



## Speedbump

81° in Tampa today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

78 in Music City today.


----------



## slownsteady

Mid seventies in northern NJ. Just about all the snow is gone now.


----------



## bud16415

We set a record high yesterday of 77. Was a beautiful day all the snow is gone I hooked the hoses up and washed both cars when I got home worked on the driveway a little and just enjoyed being outside without a coat on. I rigged up a fitting for my water hose to attach to my air hose last fall. It works great for blowing the hose clear of water. I used to mess around laying it out straight and pouring the water out now it takes less than a minute. 

Right now it&#8217;s in the 40&#8217;s going down to the low 20&#8217;s tonight and 2-4&#8221; snow over night that means we will 6-8&#8221;. Well summer was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Chris

37 here right now, supposed to be cold all day.


----------



## Gary

upper 60's yesterday lower 20's today.


----------



## nealtw

We had a little snow on Sat, melted on Sunday and back to snow today.


----------



## Chris

In the 60s and raining today


----------



## bud16415

Is always nice to wake up to a nice spring day with the robins running around and the spring flowers blooming. 

The dog was also enjoying the arrival of spring. 

More on the way 5 to 7 inches expected. About 30f but by Monday upper 70's.


----------



## Chris

Been in the 60s here in Idaho. Found my spa cover a few hundred feet away yesterday. My neighbor lost the roof on his shop. Must have been windy last week.


----------



## frodo

40 degrees  high of 76 today, cool breezy


----------



## bud16415

It has been hanging in upper 20's and we got our first real snow last night 4 or 5 inches. 

The snow race is on.


----------



## Chris

It's been in the 40-50s here barely getting below freezing at night. Going to hit 60 tomorrow. Don't know when the snow will come


----------



## tuffy

We've been having the same type of weather as Chris. except tonite a low of 19. next week back into the upper 50s


----------



## bud16415

Well its about 5f this morning with some wind chill that cuts right thru you. 

Erie is pulling way ahead in the snow globe contest after our 63 inches of snow the last couple days. here is the official site. We broke the 100&#8221; number.  http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/

I liked this photo I saw today best name for a business this week.


----------



## Gary

Last night it got down to -13°F and @ 6:30PM tonight it's 0.8°f so far, with about 2" of fresh snow on the ground, our first snow of the season.


----------



## HandyOne

That's a neat photo of "The Lake Effect".   Very appropriate.   Looks a bit like marshmallow fluff.


----------



## bud16415

Angie said:


> That's a neat photo of "The Lake Effect".   Very appropriate.   Looks a bit like marshmallow fluff.



That was posted on social media and it wasnt this storm or Erie. Someone posted it and then a million people started ripping them apart for accuracy. They never said it was Erie or this storm lol. You have to love how people have nothing better to do than police the internet. If anyone wants to know what 5 foot of snow looks like coming down in a day and a half just google Erie Snow there will be a million pictures. 

Its bitter cold here as well and we are heading up to Erie today for Christmas with my sisters today. Up to this point they were advising people not to travel and some times they were turning cars around and sending them back. As of today it sounds like all the main roads are open now.


----------



## inspectorD

Im in the Big Easy for New years week.. Royal Sonesta .. fun stuff..in the 60 range.
See yall in Florida next week for a few Months... Im not goin back to the cold:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Im in the Big Easy for New years week.. Royal Sonesta .. fun stuff..in the 60 range.
> See yall in Florida next week for a few Months... Im not goin back to the cold:rofl:


Sissy.....


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> Sissy.....



Cmon down n Visit... Port Orange for a month... then up to Emerald Isle for a week.. Touring the south for a bit. Came down through Bristol Tennessee...stoped in Ashville for a night.. ahhhhhhhh. :rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounds like to much fun. Be careful Bike Week...&#128690;


----------



## bud16415

We had a little break in the weather for a day and then right back into it. We got something like another foot of snow today and I went out tonight to plow and halfway thru my plow wouldn&#8217;t come up. Finished as best I could dragging the plow. It was down in the single digits so I&#8217;m hoping it was ice or I&#8217;m running low on oil. I will figure it out in the daylight tomorrow. Happened one other time years ago and I brought the pump in the shop to install a rebuild kit and when I pulled it apart I found some ice in the oil. 

We are at 121.3&#8221; of snow now and Syracuse is in second place with 38&#8221;. The news is all about people and groups coming from around the country to clear driveways for older people. The snowmobilers are having a dream come true as are the powder ski folks. 

Snow stacking is becoming very important as some really big parking lots are down to a few places. Today on the news a radio station made a 13&#8217; high snowball hoping to be a world record. Don&#8217;t know if they made a record or not but it was one heck of a snowball.  

http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/


----------



## Wuzzat?

You may need one of those snow-melting dumpsters with a jet engine inside.  Trade 10 cubic feet of snow for a cubic foot of ice.


----------



## bud16415

Wuzzat? said:


> You may need one of those snow-melting dumpsters with a jet engine inside.  Trade 10 cubic feet of snow for a cubic foot of ice.



I do compress it with my 8 snowplow, but there is still a lot left over. When I was a kid it was common for the city to fill dump trucks with snow and unload them off the dock into our bay. It is no longer legal to do that because the snow contains salt that is legal to use on the roads for snow removal. So now they look for vacant locations in the city and behind shopping places to pile it up. Come spring the snow melts and causes problems and the water runoff goes into the storm water system and guess where that goes? Right straight to the bay. Our thinking anymore is totally upside down and backwards in this country. One of a million examples. 

When my dad was a kid the ice on the bay was harvested and stored in ice houses for summer when the ice man would bring you a block of ice to keep your food cold in your ice box. Very efficient and logical way to save the cold for when you needed it.


----------



## Wuzzat?

bud16415 said:


> Come spring the snow melts and causes problems and the water runoff goes into the storm water system and guess where that goes? Right straight to the bay. Our thinking anymore is totally upside down and backwards in this country. One of a million examples.



I don't know much about public policy.  
I think the worst are smart people with bad intentions but how to rank policymakers who are
smart w/good intentions
dumb w/good intentions
dumb w/bad intentions
???


----------



## Gary

Just got back from northern Iowa where the temps were -15°f Satuday morning with a high of -11°f and -20°f this morning. That's air temp, not wind chill. Glad to be back home where it's a balmy +3°f.


----------



## Gary

-13.4°f this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beautiful, balmy 7 here in Music City this morning...I just love living in the South..


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Beautiful, balmy 7 here in Music City this morning...I just love living in the South..



You need to move up here where its warmer 18f this morning. Yesterday I put the electric space heater in a box covering the plow pump on the truck to thaw it out to plow. Today the battery was low so I'm charging the truck now once I get it started then I can see if the plow needs thawed again. Lot of messing around for a measly 8" of overnight snow.


----------



## bud16415

Oh by the way (Happy New Year) everyone. Heading out to sit in the tub until the truck charges.


----------



## Wuzzat?

My vehicle antifreeze is set for +14F, the coldest it's supposed to get around here.  That benchmark is out the window now.
Draining part of the coolant and adding pure antifreeze to get to a new, lower point is kinda' messy.
Finger's crossed. . .


----------



## tuffy

got down to -17 last night with a high of-3 not suppose to warm up any time soon. am so ready for spring all ready


----------



## bud16415

-15 f this morning and I don&#8217;t think the furnace shut off much over night. The garage has 24&#8221; of snow on the roof and wondering if I should take the neighbor up on his offer to lend me his snow rake. 

Good day to hunker down and stay inside.


----------



## tuffy

actually warming up highs in the upper30s to lower 40s lows in the in the upper 20s . might even hit the 50s on next sat . its 25 right now with light freezing rain I hate ice there saying we could get between 1/8-1/4 before turning to all rain tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

Almost feels like spring here. I started digging my pond yesterday, gonna keep at it today.

View attachment Screenshot_20180107-073453.png


----------



## bud16415

In the last week we have had almost every kind of weather event there is. As you all know the snow fall has been unreal even for me. my garage had 3&#8217; of heavy compressed snow on the roof. I was getting concerned as was I on the hot tub roof. Most of the neighbors were risking life and limb getting on roofs and shoveling. Weather man said there was going to be a warm up with rain. It did and got to be in the 60s good for the roofs as the snow was pouring off slush up to my knees. Then my worries turned to the new Amish laid steel roof on the house. All that slush had me running around looking for leaks. Glad to say the Amish did good and stayed dry. Then came the flood. We live close to French Creek and it had froze over with that super cold and then broke up with the warm rain and the 100&#8221; of snow melting. The ice and trees and limbs caused huge jams at bridges some of them a mile long and the water came up 16&#8217; and is still a concern as when one jam breaks there is a rush of water to the next place. I&#8217;m on high ground but the neighbor across the road is surrounded in water and now it has froze. There is a parking lot full of cars that are solid froze in ice up to the door handles. Those cars might wait till spring to get free. 

Currently 16 here staying in that range pretty much. 6&#8221; of new snow so we are starting over after the January thaw.  

The woods across the street looks like a ice skating park with 4&#8221; of ice thickness. Attractive to kids. Only problem is the water recedes and the ice stays 6&#8217; above the water below. Then the fun starts when it starts falling when the tree trunks can&#8217;t hold it up. Last year it happened and it sounded like a 1000 elephants coming thru the woods.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gee Bud, sounds like lots of fun....View attachment 1515944933529.jpg


We're catching up with you.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Gee Bud, sounds like lots of fun....View attachment 18547
> 
> 
> We're catching up with you.



Heck on a nice day like that I would be mowing my grass.


----------



## Chris

Driving through Nevada right now and it's 43 degrees and clear. Should be in Vegas by 1am to sleep for a few hours.im starting to not like this drive


----------



## inspectorD

Not bad down here in Daytona Beach.. 50s and 60s.. beats snow and 10 degrees in CT.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415

We (Erie) are out to a big lead this year with 138.1&#8221; so far our biggest competition every year is Syracuse and they are at 77.5&#8221;

http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/

Lake Erie is now 90% ice though and that shuts off the lake effect snow machine so now we are just getting what the clippers bring along. 

On a good note if we get 10&#8221; more this winter and that&#8217;s almost certain we will break Erie&#8217;s all time record. 

We had the thaw a week ago that caused the ice damming where I live and flooding that is still an on going problem and down stream is bracing for the warm up coming this weekend. 

Not bad out today around 30f.


----------



## bud16415

Five more inches today and we will break the all time winter snowfall record for Erie. 

According to the rodent up on gobblers knob this morning when he saw his shadow we are getting 6 more weeks of winter. So we should be crushing that record before its all over. 

I bet they didn&#8217;t waste a lot of time getting him out of the hole today as it was around zero here. Normally that puts a damper on the party.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Gee Bud, sounds like lots of fun....View attachment 18547
> 
> 
> We're catching up with you.


I hope you have supplies you better hunker down for the winter.:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Five more inches today and we will break the all time winter snowfall record for Erie.
> 
> According to the rodent up on gobblers knob this morning when he saw his shadow we are getting 6 more weeks of winter. So we should be crushing that record before its all over.
> 
> I bet they didnt waste a lot of time getting him out of the hole today as it was around zero here. Normally that puts a damper on the party.


I think Erie is safe from Nashville taking the snow fall title this year.


nealtw said:


> I hope you have supplies you better hunker down for the winter.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> I think Erie is safe from Nashville taking the snow fall title this year.



Its a big deal when you can set new snowfall records despite the global warming. Actually this wont be a world record 20,000 years ago the snow and ice were 2 miles thick right here. This record we will break is only over the last 100 or so years.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Its a big deal when you can set new snowfall records despite the global warming. Actually this wont be a world record 20,000 years ago the snow and ice were 2 miles thick right here. This record we will break is only over the last 100 or so years.


So, you do remember the snow and ice event 20000 bc...[emoji6]


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Its a big deal when you can set new snowfall records despite the global warming. Actually this wont be a world record 20,000 years ago the snow and ice were 2 miles thick right here. This record we will break is only over the last 100 or so years.


 It might b a warmer lake.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> It might b a warmer lake.



Well it wasn&#8217;t too warm last week it was froze all the way to Canada. That puts a end to the lake effect snows pretty good. 

A high school friend was the first person to walk across lake Erie. Now they lock you up if you try it.


----------



## mudmixer

Nothing dramatic this morning in MSP Minnesota.

Was -4F at 8:00 AM with sun and no wind. I had an 8:00 Drs appointment and did not wear a jacket (tuck-under garage). Now, at 11:20 AM it is -10F. with bare streets and 2"to 4" of snow on the grass.

Just boring similar weather ahead for a few days. - Off to get my car washed and cleaned.

Dick


----------



## bud16415

Well as of today we broke the all time snowfall record for Erie. The old record was 149&#8221; and we got at least 5-6&#8221; over night so we should now be around 155&#8221;.

Also way out in front in the snow globe snow race Syracuse isn&#8217;t to 100&#8221; yet. 

Snow plow just came thru so time to plow the driveway. 

http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/


----------



## bud16415

It hit 70 here yesterday. What a nice winter treat. I even saw golfers out playing around the snow traps.  65 now but going back to winter by noon.


----------



## tuffy

was in the 60s all week end.. now its back to winter freezing rain yesterday. now highs in the lower 30s lows in the lower teens.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud, have you had enough snow yet?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Bud, have you had enough snow yet?



We got 10 of wet heavy stuff over night just got in from plowing. 

Erie is at 167.7 now Syracuse is at 124.6. That would be a winner most years. We are crushing the Erie record this year. Only 2 cities over 100 so far. 

My big chore is going to be getting my gravel back into the driveway. These wet snows really take it out. 

Ya Im ready for spring. I have my bike ready to go and I need to get some exercise. Im trying to find a old roto-tiller I can fix up. No one seems to ever sell them. Looking forward to getting the garden in also.


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> Bud, have you had enough snow yet?



He can have mine... 3 inches plus an hour... and im just back from 2 months in Ponce Inlet...ugh


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> He can have mine... 3 inches plus an hour... and im just back from 2 months in Ponce Inlet...ugh


 back inspector to the real world.


----------



## inspectorD




----------



## bud16415

Temp is in the low 30”s and woke up to 10”+ new snow over night. And expecting another foot or more today. The ice melt on Lake Erie has turned the lake effect snow machine back on.


We are at 188.6 crushing the old Erie winter Record and we are within a few inches of the USA record. Right now we are in third Syracuse and Buffalo both had 190 something inches way back. Looks like we could hit the 200” mark.


Almost noon and haven’t seen a plow down our road yet. Once they get thru it is off to plowing for me.


----------



## bud16415

Today is the 96th day of January 2018 in Cambridge Springs PA.

This morning 8am. Looked about the same as yesterday. and the day before and the day before.............


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> View attachment 20386
> 
> 
> Today is the 96th day of January 2018 in Cambridge Springs PA.
> 
> This morning 8am. Looked about the same as yesterday. and the day before and the day before.............


That's pretty much the same description as retirement.


----------



## tuffy

Been in the 30's all week on Easter we got 6inches of snow the normal temp for us this time of year is in the lower 60's.suppose to be in the 30's all next week to.


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> That's pretty much the same description as retirement.


Weather here and retirement are a bit like the movie Groundhog Day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

81* today, just cut the grass for the third time, shirts and flip flop weather right now. Don't worry, back to almost freezing Sunday and Monday nite.


----------



## tuffy

same weather here oldognewtrick except i haven't had to mow yet suppose to snow Sunday and then start warming up into the 50s been a crappy spring.


----------



## bud16415

Yesterday we got 4.5 inches of snow and that brings the winter snowfall to 198.5” and the all time record Buffalo NY holds at 199.4”


Our last chance to take the top spot is coming up tomorrow when the low passes thru. The prediction is .5-2.5” so we have a shot at it all we need 1”.


Last night they did a survey on the news and 65% of the people said go for it even though they are sick of snow.


I inch for bragging rights haha.


----------



## nealtw

You brag about you can, we have flowers.


----------



## HandyOne




----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> You brag about you can, we have flowers.


Oh we have flowers they are just growing thru the snow.


----------



## john360

The temperature here in Bowmanville is 15/16 degree centigrade.
It's normal.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Oh we have flowers they are just growing thru the snow.


So....are the snow drifts finally gone or are you still knee deep in frozen stuff?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> So....are the snow drifts finally gone or are you still knee deep in frozen stuff?




It’s all gone. We are getting some toasty weather mixed with a lot of rain. High 80’s few days running.


We missed the all time snow record last winter by a fraction of an inch. But we did win the contest for last winter by a lot.


Grass is growing like crazy now and I was mowing last week and the handle of the mower snapped right off and the mower stalled when the safety cable thing went slack. Stopped with a clunk. Now that I’m a welder I had it apart and fixed in ten minutes. Went to start it up and it has always fired right up and it started and ran 10 seconds and dies. Give the bulb two pumps fires up again 10 seconds dies. So I mess with it for a couple hours and give up. Yesterday I need to cut grass and out of the blue I go to tractor supply and buy a brand new mower bring it home and Holly says what’s that. It was her birthday so I say look what I got you a husky push mower. She wasn’t amused with my gift. Today I take an hour and get it out of the box and put it together add oil and gas. One pull fires up and runs like a champ. I go 20’ and it is set to low so I stop it and adjust the height and start it up and it runs about 75RPM. So I get mad and throw it in the truck with the box it came in and go back to tractor supply. The manager comes out and starts it and looks puzzled he goes over it just like I did and it all seems good so he gives me another one new in the box. I go home and she comes out as I’m opening the box and says I thought you just did that. The second time around I got it put together in 10 minutes and the second I started to mow I noticed the little spring the first one didn’t have. It must have sprung off when I shut it off. My whole summer has been going like this. I will still fix the old mower so we can spend quality time mowing together.


That new mower sure is pretty though.


----------



## Chris

Hit 98 today


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Hit 98 today


Going down to 60 here tonight.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Going down to 60 here tonight.


It will hit 60 here too. 

Is the other site working? I can't get on it


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> It will hit 60 here too.
> 
> Is the other site working? I can't get on it


Couple are having trouble logging on. I haven't had an issue...yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Bud, how's the snow race going this year?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Hey Bud, how's the snow race going this year?


We are in 5th place right now.


http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/


We have over 100” less snow to date than we had last year this time.


Tonight and today we had rain and hail by the buckets and 60 mph winds and thunderstorms. I sat in the hot tub and watched it all,lol.


They are saying we might get a foot tomorrow and I blew a fuel line in the truck so that should be fun digging by hand.


Greenest winter I ever remember. Last year they said we got all that snow and broke the record because of man made climate change. This year they are saying we haven’t got any snow because of man made climate change. Go figure.


Ski lodge isn’t happy I know that.


Thing is the lake most likely wont freeze this year now and is way to warm. If Neal and his buddies send down a lot of cold air over that warm lake we could be in for some real fun later in the winter.


I got enough food to last till spring and I can wait it out if that happens.


All last two weeks the golf course has been open.


----------



## pjones

oldognewtrick said:


> Couple are having trouble logging on. I haven't had an issue...yet.



There's another site? What's the other site?

And to keep from derailing the thread... 
Temp is around 40 at night for us right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Come on Bud, don't let buffalo get the best of ya....


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Come on Bud, don't let buffalo get the best of ya....View attachment 21603


Well the water is still open and the temp is –10f so all we need is the right wind direction and it’s anyone’s game.


Sure was nice being retired and staying in bed this morning.


----------



## Gary

We're rebounding now, first night over 0°f since Wed.  At the lowest point it was -22°f.  Not sure what the wind chill was. I didn't go out to check.


----------



## nealtw

We got down close to 32 one night and still no snow.  That never happened when I was working.


----------



## Diehard

Is there some way of knowing where all these locations of weather reports are coming from?


----------



## nealtw

Diehard said:


> Is there some way of knowing where all these locations of weather reports are coming from?


At one time you would find our location under our names.


----------



## Diehard

nealtw said:


> At one time you would find our location under our names.


Yeah, it would be nice to see where questions, comments, etc. are coming from.


----------



## bud16415

Diehard said:


> Yeah, it would be nice to see where questions, comments, etc. are coming from.


Thanks for pointing that out. Seems that information was lost when they moved to the new format. 

I changed mine and will see what I can do to have others add their location.


----------



## Gary

-22°f  Wed & Thurs. +40°f on Sat. maybe mid 50's tomorrow. ( about an hour South of Chicago).


----------



## slownsteady

Yep, it seems that info was dropped from everyone's profile when we switched over. Maybe we can  make a sticky or something to remind folks to add that detail back into their profile.

Go to your profile icon (upper right corner of page) click on "Personal Details" and scroll down to add your location. Don't forget to hit the save button at the bottom!


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> Yep, it seems that info was dropped from everyone's profile when we switched over. Maybe we can  make a sticky or something to remind folks to add that detail back into their profile.
> 
> Go to your profile icon (upper right corner of page) click on "Personal Details" and scroll down to add your location. Don't forget to hit the save button at the bottom!


There is no place to add that info.


----------



## Diehard

Did you go to "Personal Details"?


----------



## nealtw

Diehard said:


> Did you go to "Personal Details"?
> View attachment 21611


Did now.


----------



## Diehard




----------



## oldognewtrick

Here's a picture of the walk way to Buds front door.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Here's a picture of the walk way to Buds front door.View attachment 21628




That’s pretty funny. I had a neighbor kid that used to go out and paint things on the side of snow walls almost like that.


The best idea I had when I was plowing snow was a guy told me to put my phone number in reverse with big raised numbers on the blade of my plow and when I left a job my number would be stamped in the snow for advertisement. I never did it but I thought it was a good idea.


This has been a strange winter we are a little above average for snow fall for the season around 80” but we had a warm week last week and it got up to 60 and it all melted. One night we were sitting outside at midnight and it was 60 the next morning it was 5.


----------



## inspectorD

Cold... zero at 6am.. Dont forget to change those batteries this weekend, its Dark O clock this Sunday at 2am.


----------



## bud16415

We are right at average snowfall this year, but still in third place. We need to get going if we are to catch Buffalo as they are 25” ahead.


My plow truck is still down so I hope we don’t get it in some ways. Plus the groundhog said early spring and they just found him froze to death on the side of the road. Its been cold.


----------



## billshack

-14 c this am


----------



## WyrTwister

Currently , according to weather.com , 64F .

Wyr
God bless


----------



## oldognewtrick

A new photo of Buds driveway....


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> A new photo of Buds driveway....



Not this winter. I do remember a few as a kid that looked almost that bad. It hit 50 this week and we had a wind and rain Saturday night that had us thinking Wizard of OZ.


This is the first winter all the gravel is still in the driveway if I can make it to spring it will make spring clean up a snap.


----------



## bud16415

Well we didn’t win the snow globe this year we came in 5th place and beat by a light weight like Anchorage Alaska is pretty sad. We only had of record 66” and we average around 100” and a good year 150” plus and where I live south of the city 200”. So it was really mild, but we are not going down without a fight.



Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+



Attached are a couple pictures of the 5” we got over night. April 10,2020



I wanted to get some pictures of the daffodils poking out of the snow, but they were covered in the heavy snow bent to the ground. Same with my rhubarb.

Spring has sprung. But with being shut in with the virus today’s exercise plan will include one last (hopefully) snowball fight. We went for a drive this morning and some kids made a snow Easter Bunny.


----------



## billshack

snowing lightly in montreal , temp around 36 f





						Average Yearly Snowfall in Quebec - Current Results
					

Annual averages for how many days it snows and the total amount of snowfall in Quebec cities and towns.




					www.currentresults.com
				



My area has 85 inches this year


----------



## slownsteady

"What's Your Temp?" takes on a whole new meaning nowadays


----------



## bud16415

slownsteady said:


> "What's Your Temp?" takes on a whole new meaning nowadays




So true.



Good news is the snow has vanished here and the flowers popped back up.



The bad news is I have all the time and equipment, along with several projects I have been thinking about all winter but I don’t want to be that guy going out with my mask on to Home Depot to buy materials.



We went to Wal-mart a couple days ago to get basic foods we were out of and they had blue Xs marked on the sidewalk and floors inside they had some areas roped off. The greeter was taking a count of who entered and exited. The thing that I thought was amazing was that 80% of the people shopping had some kind of masks on but I only saw 2 employees wearing a mask and they both worked in the meat section. The greeter and the cashier both no masks along with dozens of others stocking shelves.

Stay safe my friends.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> "What's Your Temp?" takes on a whole new meaning nowadays


Yep, went to the dentist to have a crown put back on that came off yesterday, first thing they did was take my temp when I walked through the door. I guess this is the new normal.


----------



## bud16415

April 17 two days after the day the state makes us remove our winter tires. We are still going for that record.



Thought you guys would like to see my forsythia bush in full bloom out the back window and the forest across the street from our front window all spring-like.

Looks like a B&W movie out there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> April 17 two days after the day the state makes us remove our winter tires. We are still going for that record.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you guys would like to see my forsythia bush in full bloom out the back window and the forest across the street from our front window all spring-like.
> 
> Looks like a B&W movie out there.   View attachment 23548
> View attachment 23549


We're so happy for you...


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> We're so happy for you...



It’s bad enough being self-quarantined or whatever this is staying away from folks thing we are doing. I just dawned my harbor freight dust mask and went to Wally World for my weekly visit for eggs and milk and a few other things that don’t last on the shelf. Now our Governor Tom Wolf made a new rule earlier this week that to shop or work you need a mask. OK I guess that sounds good and they show us on TV a mask can be the sleeve cut out of an old tee shirt. So lets do this. No wait the rule goes into affect this Sunday. If it’s a good idea why take a week thinking about it everyone in the state has an old tee shirt. So I go into Wally World with my dust mask and the greeter with no mask again says hi and counts me in. then I start shopping and see a family of 5 mom dad and 3 kids one a snotty nose 2 year old all shopping together (no masks) can’t the mom or the dad shop and the other 4 stay home. Only 2 Wally employees in the whole store with any kind of mask and about 40% of the people shopping with some kind of a mask. I saw 3 people with masks but only over the mouth with nose sticking out. I saw a young couple shopping arm in arm she was masked up like she was serious about it and he had no mask. I’m thinking what’s that about. I start wondering if maybe Wally Mart doesn’t have masks for the workers so I go back to the tool section and they have masks just like mine hanging in bags of 20. Who knows if they work but they work as good as a tee shirt. On TV our County Executive has a 1 hour Covid19 show every day and she says repeatedly you don’t wear a mask to protect yourself you wear it to protect others. So I started thinking about that and I popped my dust mask inside out so now it’s protecting me. Right? Ok I get my stuff and go to check out and the 2 girls working both have no masks so I pick the cutest one and and she says hi and I say “stick em up”. She ways “what” I said never mind its hard to talk with a dust mask. I then notice a Plexiglas divider between her and I. no doubt Wally spent millions getting these things built and installed. Only problem they are only about 18” wide and attached to the credit card thing. I only spent 20 seconds there and about 5 minutes down at the wheel thing where the bag are getting put in my cart face to face with the girl who is seeing 100s of people and has no mask or gloves on and could care less, until the very last second when she handed me my recite and she acted like if I got within a foot of her fingers she would die. Then I leave the store the greeter counts me out and then strikes up a conversation about all the snow that’s coming down.



Now I’m back home hunkered down again for another week.



I started a new project out in the garage last week to stay busy when it wasn’t so cold. I’m not ready to disclose what it is yet but it is one of a kind and will go with my new JD tractor if summer ever gets here. All I will say it is only a project an old retired codger could get away with making.

Stay tuned.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I too went to Wal-Mart today. Had to get some bug and tick spray for my hunting clothes. Turkeys seasons open and social distancing out in the great outdoors is a great way to get some clean Air and clear your mind. I chuckled when walking to the sporting good section about half the idiots with masks covering their mouth but not their nose. 
Saw my neighbor out in the yard today, said he is just getting over the Wuhan and has done the 14 day isolation. Thought it was going to kick his butt. Needless to say, we maintained a 20 foot distance.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> I too went to Wal-Mart today. Had to get some bug and tick spray for my hunting clothes. Turkeys seasons open and social distancing out in the great outdoors is a great way to get some clean Air and clear your mind. I chuckled when walking to the sporting good section about half the idiots with masks covering their mouth but not their nose.
> Saw my neighbor out in the yard today, said he is just getting over the Wuhan and has done the 14 day isolation. Thought it was going to kick his butt. Needless to say, we maintained a 20 foot distance.



Well worth the trip. The Lyme Disease is more likely to kill you than the covid19 and no one talks about that hardly. Even though our winter is stretching out we never got the super cold that kills these bugs. We had a warm day last week and I already saw mosquitoes. The deer ticks are going to be bad.


----------



## tuffy

Starting Monday Walmart is going to require all workers to wear face coverings and suggest that customers also wear them. my wife is in management at our local store. On a side note I mowed Tuesday. And we got 5 inches of snow on Thursday with the high of 33 and today it is going to be around 60.


----------



## bud16415

tuffy said:


> Starting Monday Walmart is going to require all workers to wear face coverings and suggest that customers also wear them. my wife is in management at our local store. On a side note I mowed Tuesday. And we got 5 inches of snow on Thursday with the high of 33 and today it is going to be around 60.



That’s good to hear about walmart starting here tomorrow everyone has to wear them also.



I haven’t mowed yet but I wanted to. I have a neighbor that calls it drawing first blood and when I mow he gets on facebook being funny telling the world I jumped the gun. This year it will be up to my knees if he doesn’t go first. Haha.

Between yesterday and last night we got 5” also. It was beautiful with the sun coming up this morning, but enough is enough.


----------



## afjes_2016

Yup the weather here in northeast PA is wacky also. I think it has snowed more in the past week then it has all winter - enough is enough already. Bud I am sure you get a lot of "lake affect" snow in Erie. My concern is that things are starting to bloom and with snow or ice falling on the blooms and the cold weather it will kill all new plant life. We have a lot of crab apple trees in this area and the deer rely on them for much of their food. A few years back the trees bloomed and we got a day or two of very cold weather and snow and it killed all the blooms so later in the season there were hardly any crab apples for the deer.

I live on a dead end street and only one neighbor to one side of me and one across the street. I get deer, bear and turkey on our back yard all the time. Problem is the bear are getting too brave and walk across our yard in the middle of the day while we are in the yard. One walked into our basement while we were in there and while my partner was reaching down into the trunk of his car to get something he felt something brush up against his leg behind him. He thought it was our pitbull but was a bear wondering by.

It seems it went from Spring back to Winter again now.


----------



## bud16415

afjes_2016 said:


> Yup the weather here in northeast PA is wacky also. I think it has snowed more in the past week then it has all winter - enough is enough already. Bud I am sure you get a lot of "lake affect" snow in Erie. My concern is that things are starting to bloom and with snow or ice falling on the blooms and the cold weather it will kill all new plant life. We have a lot of crab apple trees in this area and the deer rely on them for much of their food. A few years back the trees bloomed and we got a day or two of very cold weather and snow and it killed all the blooms so later in the season there were hardly any crab apples for the deer.
> 
> I live on a dead end street and only one neighbor to one side of me and one across the street. I get deer, bear and turkey on our back yard all the time. Problem is the bear are getting too brave and walk across our yard in the middle of the day while we are in the yard. One walked into our basement while we were in there and while my partner was reaching down into the trunk of his car to get something he felt something brush up against his leg behind him. He thought it was our pitbull but was a bear wondering by.
> 
> It seems it went from Spring back to Winter again now.


Today is starting to look like spring again. Hope it is here the Daffodils and my Rhubarb have been buried in snow twice now and each time they look no worse for it. my crab apple tree hasn’t really popped yet but some have.



We have all the same critters as you do including the bear. He was getting pretty brave coming into the side yard but no close encounters as of yet. That was two years ago and folks didn’t see him much last year. The deer have been doing a good job trimming my shrubs around the house they like the new growth and nip it off clean. Their teeth must me as sharp as a razor. Holly almost got our thanksgiving turkey with her car last week was a too close for comfort fly by.

Today I’m hoping it warm enough to pull the pump out of the hot tub. I nursed a leaking pump all winter and it is time to figure out what I need to buy. Called the place that fixes them and told them to come out and change the wet end and they said oh we just do a whole new pump and gave me some $800 price and I said OH NO. The motor looks and works like brand new. The pump is way overpriced and is still only 80 bucks and a couple hours labor. So as always its DIY.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've cut grass 4 times already, hostas are bloomed out, red bud in front yard has bloomed and started to show leaves, pollen is wacky and I hope y'all enjoy your cooler weather cause hot- humid lasts a long time in the mid-south.


----------



## havasu

98.6 degrees. Wait-what? This Covid crap really changes ones thought process.


----------



## bud16415

Just a beautiful spring day today. Hostas are breaking thru the little snow left. Got my hot tub pump out. Only a little cursing and some skinned knuckles. When I bought the tub I thought that’s it with cheap junk I read up and bought the cream of the crop highest rated best revied and most expensive. Now I’m taking it apart and it’s the same crappy methods and materials everything else is these days.

98.6 is mighty warm. We break zero a lot more in a year than we break 100.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud, the older I get, the more it's true, if I don't have a bandaid on, I haven't done anything.


----------



## angrygorilla

Has anyone thought of buying a bluetooth thermometer and measuring their temp daily? That way you could graph it over time and see if there's an abnormal spike one day. Otherwise there's not much of a baseline to go off of


----------



## suobs

Standard baseline for human body temperature is 98.6 degrees.


----------



## suobs

The problem with covid-19 is that you can be asymptomatic but contagious for up to a couple of weeks before you start seeing symptoms like fever. If you've been in stores or going to work all that time, you could have spread it to many other people.


----------



## slownsteady

Bluetooth or just a regular thermometer would be appropriate. High tech does not necessarily make it any better or more effective. Checking frequently is advised, especially if you have to go out in public often


----------



## bud16415

Was 30 f here at 7 am and now at 3pm it is 70 f.


----------



## slownsteady

angrygorilla said:


> Has anyone thought of buying a bluetooth thermometer and measuring their temp daily? That way you could graph it over time and see if there's an abnormal spike one day. Otherwise there's not much of a baseline to go off of


Not really sure if you are thinking about body temp or outside temp from this message, but it's funny (in an ironic sort of way) that the response was assuming body temp due to covid19.
Well, in any case, thanks to bud for putting it back on track.


----------



## bud16415

Any kind of temp or anything else is fine with me. Just as long as we are all talking about the stuff that matters.


----------



## bud16415

It was spitting snow all day yesterday and put a hold on my spring lawn work. Woke up this morning to 30f and an inch of new snow. Here are a couple pictures of my mothers day tulips filled with snow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

35 here this morning. Thought it was springtime in the mid-south, I guess I was confused...


----------



## Rusty

Guy was drunk doing 100 mph down a one way street the wrong way..


----------



## Rusty

He was life flighted after they restarted his heart.


----------



## zepper

Rusty said:


> Guy was drunk doing 100 mph down a one way street the wrong way...



So, what's his temp? Still got one, I hope?

I always feel guilty saying this, considering how cold it can get (and probably is) in much of the rest of Canada—but we're in Vancouver, BC, which is probably milder than many parts of the US right now too. Our windows have been open all day, and still are as I write. As transplanted American who's never bothered learning the metric system, I can report that it's currently 70° F. inside here at 1 a.m. Oh, and no car wrecks in our neighbourhood this week, which is good. Cheers!


----------



## bud16415

Woke up to 26 degrees this morning and the news Trump is coming to Erie on Tuesday. He must be getting too hot down in those southern states standing outside. 

Last Saturday we drove about 2 hours to an old railroad bridge over a canyon you can walk out on to see the fall colors. We left the house at 6am as she said we needed to beat the rush. When we got there there were only 3 cars in the huge parking area so of course I was a smart Alec about beating the rush. It was beautiful we had the bridge to ourselves and after that we went down and hiked the gorge below about a 2 hour hike and most of it on a 45 degree incline. when we started back up I looked up at the bridge and commented wow some people did show up. By the time We got to the top it was a circus parking lot full and traffic jams in the lot. we had some lunch we brought with us and bought a couple elk burgers and left. Honest to God the traffic was backed up for 6 miles bumper to bumper and for the 2 hour drive back I was eating Crow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Low 40's in Music City today, leaves just starting to turn. I was suppose to be heading up to Erie, PA to do some salmon fishing, but life is trying to get in the way. I'd love to try some Elk burgers, can't find them around here anywhere.


----------



## Jeff Handy

“there were only 3 cars in the huge parking area so of course I was a smart Alec about beating the rush.”

Wow, never poke the bear like that, haha!


----------



## Rusty

50 mph winds. Lost a tree in the driveway. Hope it missed the cars. Not going out until it calms down.


----------



## Spicoli43

19 now in Montana, existing snow probably 5 inches. Supposed to snow all day and rain all night and all day tomorrow with temps near 50.


----------



## Fireguy5674

Sun is out now in central Illinois. 30% chance of rain and 57 this afternoon.  We haven't seen any rain to speak of in so long it would be nice.  Really dry here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

60's and mid 70's here in the mid-south. Bud probably has 20" of snow in Erie by now...


----------



## Rusty

We had 11 grass fires in my county yesterday. Supposed to rain and we need it. Windy and 50s,  getting colder all day.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> 60's and mid 70's here in the mid-south. Bud probably has 20" of snow in Erie by now...


No snow yet and you might not hear much about the snow globe contest from me as one of the rules is the city posting has to be 100,000 or more people. Erie because of the last census is 99,000 or something stupid like that. The airport where they measure isn’t even in the city and all the towns adjacent to Erie are like one big city now. If they didn’t have welcome to Erie signs no one would know what was the city.

I will still be posting in with snowfall photos anytime we get more than a couple feet over night or if the temp drops below –30 I will let you know how the hot tubbing went.  ❄☃❄


----------



## afjes_2016

> I will still be posting in with snowfall photos anytime we get more than a couple feet over night or if the temp drops below –30 I will let you know how the hot tubbing went.  ❄☃❄



Bud I sure do miss my hot tub. Had two of them over the years. Now I just have an inflatable - no where near as good as a full size fiberglass one and can't use the inflatable outside in the winter 

No snow yet in northeast Penn. But that can change quickly.


----------



## Rusty

30s, rain and wind A beautiful day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> 30s, rain and wind A beautiful day.


It rains 300 days a year at your house it seems.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> It rains 300 days a year at your house it seems.


Actually we were in a drought. It had been weeks since it rained.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Bud, this one's for you!


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Hey Bud, this one's for you!
> 
> View attachment 24917


HAHA We only got 16" this last go around hardly worth starting the plow truck up for. 

Actually knowing it was coming the day before I told her i was going out and start the truck to make sure it was running and the battery charged and don't let me forget it is running. I came in and two hours later I remembered it was running. Used up half my gas, but the battery was good and charged.

The new steel roof is fun when all that snow decides to come off at once. you definitely don't want to be standing there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> HAHA We only got 16" this last go around hardly worth starting the plow truck up for.
> 
> Actually knowing it was coming the day before I told her i was going out and start the truck to make sure it was running and the battery charged and don't let me forget it is running. I came in and two hours later I remembered it was running. Used up half my gas, but the battery was good and charged.
> 
> The new steel roof is fun when all that snow decides to come off at once. you definitely don't want to be standing there.


You know, there's a invention for the roof snow issue.









						Which Snow Guard to Use | Metal Construction News
					

When realizing that snow retention is a critical component of your metal roof, your first question is what type to use.




					www.metalconstructionnews.com


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> You know, there's a invention for the roof snow issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Snow Guard to Use | Metal Construction News
> 
> 
> When realizing that snow retention is a critical component of your metal roof, your first question is what type to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metalconstructionnews.com


Yep I have a version of that hanging inside my garage. He bought them or they came with the roofing material and the Amish guy and I had a long talk about if I wanted them or not. we get so dang much snow some winters and with a full two stories and a 11/12 pitch I debated did I want 3-4 foot of snow on the house or have it slide off every foot or so. We don’t have gutters and if I ever got too worried I could open the attic door as opposed to getting out a ladder and risking my life. As it is it seems like right around a foot of snow it lets go. The one place I think next summer I will add them is where my side door is with a little deck where we come in all the time. There is a gutter there and when I’m grilling there mid winter and the snow lets lose it’s not a fun time. Other than that nothing gets hurt when the snow slides.



At work they built a learning center and it had a huge dining area with a steep pitch glass roof. I would see 4’ of snow and ice on that thing and wonder. One day I was in there and the ice and snow started sliding with about 300 people eating. It was like the Titanic going down. Everyone was screaming and diving under tables. Nothing happened except it all slid off into the landscaping. Good southern design there.


----------



## bud16415

It is official as of today we are in first place in the snowfall.



We are 5.5” ahead of our down the road neighbor Buffalo NY.



More coming today but it is a long winter ahead still and it can go any direction.     



Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> It is official as of today we are in first place in the snowfall.
> 
> 
> 
> We are 5.5” ahead of our down the road neighbor Buffalo NY.
> 
> 
> 
> More coming today but it is a long winter ahead still and it can go any direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


Congratulations!


----------



## Rusty

bud16415 said:


> It is official as of today we are in first place in the snowfall.
> 
> 
> 
> We are 5.5” ahead of our down the road neighbor Buffalo NY.
> 
> 
> 
> More coming today but it is a long winter ahead still and it can go any direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


Glad it is not us.


----------



## Spicoli43

18 degrees this morning, no snow for the second year in a row. This time in 2019, I couldn't see my chain link fence due to the 2 feet and blizzard drift.


----------



## slownsteady

Well I'm glad it finally got chilly around here. I was worried that I would have to cut the grass again.


----------



## bud16415

Around 30 this morning. We haven't had any bitter cold yet sub zero. The lake is still mostly open so that makes for the potential for some snow if the wind and temp line up. 

I have been watching a couple of active boys 2 & 3 a couple days a week and they have been enjoying uncle Bud taking them sledding. I finally taught them to pull the sled back up.


----------



## BuzzLOL

46 degrees here in N.W. Ohio on a date when it's often 20 below zero...


----------



## 68bucks

BuzzLOL said:


> 46 degrees here in N.W. Ohio on a date when it's often 20 below zero...


Dang Buzz I'm somewhere near you and my outdoor thermometer says 14 at 8:00 this morning and a low of 10 over night. Coldest we have had this year so far I think. Might even snow a bit this week. Probably still won't freeze the lake enough to ice fish.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Yeah, high of 46 one day, high of 27 the next... 34 predicted for Sunday... 39 for next Saturday, but that's a week away and could easily change... Great Lake Erie may not freeze enough to walk on... open water moisture can produce several feet of Lake Effect snow for Cleveland Ohio, Erie Pa, Buffalo New York


----------



## HandyOne

Currently 68* here.   Way too warm for this time of year.  Makes me start looking over my shoulder to see if there is a tornado in the background.  Fortunately, the forecast is for gradual decline in the high temps, and not a drastic sharp drop.


----------



## slownsteady

Interesting weather week. How we all doing out there? 
It got up near 40• today, but we're expecting 8" of snow on Thursday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It never made it out of the teens yesterday. Ice has pretty much slowed everything down around here. Grass is covered with snow and more expected tonight to Friday. Guess winter found us this year.


----------



## BuzzLOL

After two weeks of trying, weatherman finally correct, we went below zero last night... to -8... no more subzero in forecast, but we might slip below zero again tonight... starting Sunday, highs to be 32/freezing and above... past two weeks may have produced safe ice on the lakes... depending on snow 'insulation' blanket... we had 2-3" up to yesterday... 
We got serious snow yesterday, about a steady 8" and drifts up to a foot and a half... tedious digging out with a snow shovel... not quite done yet... got a forgotten surprise when I stepped off the 'bottom step' of my front steps... turns out it wasn't the last step and I suddenly stepped into a drift up to my knees!


----------



## bud16415

We got down around zero last night and was 9f this morning. over the last 2 days we had about a foot of snow. it is still in the driveway as last time I plowed I noticed a pretty good oil leak from the pickup. If its not one thing its another as grandma used to say. 

As of now we have dropped to 3rd in the snow globe race down to Buf NY by 11".


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> We got down around zero last night and was 9f this morning. over the last 2 days we had about a foot of snow. it is still in the driveway as last time I plowed I noticed a pretty good oil leak from the pickup. If its not one thing its another as grandma used to say.
> 
> As of now we have dropped to 3rd in the snow globe race down to Buf NY by 11".


Well, quit screwing around and get the snow making machine out.


----------



## Graybeard

We hit some records in Oklahoma.  Tuesday got down to minus double digits windchill, with below zero temps. I think we missed a record snow by a couple of inches, we got 10+", the record set in 1942 was 12+". Today we might get above freezing for a couple of hours today.  Feel for those people in Texas.


----------



## Spicoli43

Graybeard said:


> We hit some records in Oklahoma.  Tuesday got down to minus double digits windchill, with below zero temps. I think we missed a record snow by a couple of inches, we got 10+", the record set in 1942 was 12+". Today we might get above freezing for a couple of hours today.  Feel for those people in Texas.



I feel for them too, it amazes me that the power companies don't know how to prepare for freezing temps. Granted, I'm from the Twilight Zone in Montana, where it gets to -35 or -60 plus with wind by Canada, and the power never goes out until it's 80 degrees in the Summer.

I feel for people in Oklahoma. Did a week by Ft. Sill in the summer, never again.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Backwards night last night, started at 7 degrees and 20 degrees by morning... glad to see the warm back up is really happening here in NW Ohio...


----------



## bud16415

Work on the boat will be slow today. Woke up to a April Fool's and 30 degrees.


----------



## Rusty

28 this morning, 76 by Saturday. Weather said, "here, hold my beer".


----------



## BuzzLOL

Have to pack extra clothes... near 80... then near 20... 
Only 34 in late afternoon...


----------



## bud16415

April 21 2021 mowed the grass for the first time this week all the bushes are bloomed out and the spring flowers are up. So it was nice to wake up this morning to a couple inches of fresh snow and sub freezing temps. 

Last week they showed up with a couple bus loads of undocumented kids from down south that will be joining our community so they were pretty excited I bet to see their first PA snow fall.  

No canoe riding today.


----------



## BuzzLOL

2 - 3" of snow on grass and roofs here in N.W.Ohio, but streets, sidewalks, and driveways just wet, too warm to sustain snow... 30 last night, 25 predicted for tonite... sunny and 45 today should melt all the snow...


----------



## bud16415

Well another heavy wet couple more inches of snow over night with some cold temps.



As a future boater / canoeist I have been watching our river water temps in French Creek. It happens the town I live in is one of the measuring points and they give water temp, rainfall or snow and water depth. Those 3 give a good indication of where and when I will want to be on the river.   



Over the last week the water temp was up to 59F on Apr 15 and now on Apr 22 is 45F. Having been a swimmer in Lake Erie my whole life and as a kid getting wet early every year I know I don’t want to be in 59F water and really not 45F water as that could be life threatening.



Mid week when the air temp was about 70F I see the water was below 50F and I saw two girls go past in cheap sit in kayaks having a good old time sunbathing and paddling along. This time of year they could easily be the only 2 on the water for miles.

I’m sure in their minds they didn’t have a thing to worry about and the likelihood of flipping is pretty slim with the gentle flow, but all the same I thought it risky.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Tuesday night's snow was gone by Wednesday afternoon if sun got to it... 28 degrees Wednesday night but no more snow... 34 degrees at Port Clinton on Lake Erie as the lake water kept it warmer there... but will also be cooler on warm days for now... predicting 81 for next Tuesday... keep parkas and bathing suits handy... LOL!


----------



## oldognewtrick

BuzzLOL said:


> Tuesday night's snow was gone by Wednesday afternoon if sun got to it... 28 degrees Wednesday night but no more snow... 34 degrees at Port Clinton on Lake Erie as the lake water kept it warmer there... but will also be cooler on warm days for now... predicting 81 for next Tuesday... keep parkas and bathing suits handy... LOL!


I had an aunt and uncle that lived in Port Clinton on my mom's side. My dad's sister used to own a bar in Oak Harbor. It was the old Limestone Tavern. I remember it from 60 years ago, playing on the shuffle board game.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I picked up a Garmin fishfinder this week for the kayak, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## slownsteady

"There's a fish........recalculating.........now it's over there........recalculating......."

(You can tell that I had a Garmin in my car )


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well Bud, how goes the snow race 2021?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Well Bud, how goes the snow race 2021?


We are about 2’ below normal this year and in about 20th place as of now. We really only had one snow fall and I had about a foot of slush in the end of the driveway to get rid of. The new old cub low boy did a good job.



Green Christmas this year and I loaded the gifts in the car yesterday and glad I did because it is pouring rain this morning.

Hope you found something good in your stocking.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Only thing in my stocking was lint. It's cloudy, windy and 70 in middle Tennessee today. Kids and grandkids will be here in a bit for our traditional family breakfast, guess I better get busy cooking.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Only thing in my stocking was lint. It's cloudy, windy and 70 in middle Tennessee today. Kids and grandkids will be here in a bit for our traditional family breakfast, guess I better get busy cooking.


Have a good day with the kids. We are heading to her brothers house and letting them do the cooking and watch the kids have sensory overload opening gifts. 

70 sounds very nice it is in the low 40s here and the creek is raising.


----------



## BuzzLOL

No white Christmas here in N.W. Ohio this year... predicted 52 for yesterday but got 56... about same here today for Christmas...


----------



## afjes_2016

Hey Bud - on the opposite end of Penn where I am same kind of story with the snow or lack of it this year so far. Hopefully it stays this way. Had about 3/4" of snow on Thursday. The rain melted it quickly.

I really prepared for the snow this year. I bought a used large 2 stage snow thrower that runs pretty good. Figures, since I bought it not nearly as much snow as the years I did not have it - go figure.

I also redid my entire roof this past August. Rip it right down to the rafters. New OSB, shingles you name it. I had the contractor I used to do electrical work for do the roof and he did a great job. New fascia and soffit, new seamless gutters and even heat tape on the edges of the roof and in the gutters and downspouts. I'm prepared this winter.

Merry Christmas to all. To me just another day. Don't celebrate the holidays.
Have a good New Year also.


----------



## Jeff Handy

If you need de-icing cables in the gutters and roof edge, what you really need is a pro to assess the insulation and venting in the attic. 
The roof edge is getting too warm.


----------



## afjes_2016

Yes, Jeff I am aware of the fact that I have a lack of insulation in the attic and I am just curing the symptoms instead of the cause. I just can't afford yet the high cost of insulation. Maybe within the next couple of years.


----------



## Jeff Handy

When you do it, I recommend fiberglass batts, not blown in fiberglass or cellulose. 
You can taper them down as you reach the soffits. 
And of course, have the styrofoam channels installed, that maintain an airflow at the bottom of the rafters, to allow intake air up from the soffits. 
Too often, the soffits get filled up, and the chimney effect is blocked. 
You can also have the lower portions of the rafter spaces spray foamed, but it is not cheap.


----------



## Guzzle

We had only two ice dams in two decades so I'm for leaving it as it is, but we're getting bids on new gutters.  Six calls to contractors didn't work so I made up a list of a dozen more to call on Monday.
One time I had to call 17 plumbers to get just 5 valid bids.


----------



## Spicoli43

Zero degrees as I type, supposed to be -12 tomorrow this time. December is usually in the 20's, it doesn't get into the -40 or -50 with wind until February or so, which is called the Month of binging stuff on TV because there is no such thing as going outside.


----------



## Guzzle

It's warm here but I still don't want to do my curbside [overdue] oil changes.  Maybe in March.


----------



## afjes_2016

I could not take that cold Spicoli43. I used to go to Chicago in January to the Houseware's Show. Burrr!! at McCormick Place right on the lake. One year it was minus 74 degrees. They cancelled school and other things. Good thing we were at the Ritz Carlton which has everything you need when you have to stay inside.


----------



## Spicoli43

afjes_2016 said:


> I could not take that cold Spicoli43. I used to go to Chicago in January to the Houseware's Show. Burrr!! at McCormick Place right on the lake. One year it was minus 74 degrees. They cancelled school and other things. Good thing we were at the Ritz Carlton which has everything you need when you have to stay inside.



It's just like everything else, you get used to it. It's just cabin fever... People stock up on "their things" like canned goods or ingredients to make bread etc. before February. I hardly ever drink, but that's our Professional sport here. The real crazy people drive their trucks out on the lake and Ice fish, but they have heated tents... 

I think people in Arizona are crazy, I HATE heat like that. It is good for the aching joints though. I wouldn't be able to afford the AC bill.


----------



## Guzzle

afjes_2016 said:


> . . .minus 74 degrees.


The Web says this is a typo.


----------



## 68bucks

Guzzle said:


> The Web says this is a typo.


Maybe wind chill? I experienced -50F (not wind chill) in the Fargo area once.


----------



## Guzzle

"What is the coldest it has been in North Dakota?
-60° F
Subzero temperatures average about 40 to 70 days a year across North Dakota. The lowest temperature ever recorded was *-60° F at Parshall on February 15, 1936*."

I only saw frostbite once at Elk Mountain, outside of Scranton.


----------



## afjes_2016

Wow, I didn't think someone would do a "fact check" on what I said. Yes, it was probably windchill. It was back late 80s early 90s. I do remember hearing the news that morning stating the schools were closed because of the cold.


----------



## Guzzle

afjes_2016 said:


> Wow, I didn't think someone would do a "fact check" on what I said. Yes, it was probably windchill. It was back late 80s early 90s. I do remember hearing the news that morning stating the schools were closed because of the cold.


It turns out worldwide temp extremes have gone from -130F to +130F, way wider than I thought.
Everybody talks about fact checking but the only book I found on how to do it is
"unspun: finding facts in a world of disinformation".


----------



## bud16415

We got our white Christmas a couple days late this year. Woke up to a nice snow covered morning and the sound of our neighbors snow blower. I couldn't figure out what he was doing as we only got 2" and they are calling for rain by tonight and warmer temps. I think he was just so ready to try out his blower.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Unseasonably warm here in middle Tennessee. High 60's and low 50's overnite. Cloudy and a little breezy. We had the a/c on Christmas Day. You never know what you'll get weather wise around here. Thinking about getting the kayak out and hitting the lake and try and make a bass's jaw sore.


----------



## afjes_2016

.

olddog - yup, I was thinking of buying a small rowboat and a trailer so I could go out and make a bass' jaw sore. Now is the time of year to buy a boat.

Back in the late 80s I owned a 30 footer Trojan, twin screw, fly bridge etc. I used to go out 25 minutes from where I had it docked in NJ at the time and was fishing for Blues.  Blue fish give a good hard fight.   Those were the days. Just outside Sandy Hook Point NJ. It was kewl while I was out in the boat in the ocean and the "Concord" would come overhead very low in its approach to JFK International Airport. You could just about reach up and touch it.

.


----------



## bud16415

For future reference I would assume your hot water tank is just another zone on your whole house boiler system. So if you ever do lose hot water your problems will be isolated to that one zone. You will know the boiler is working so it will ether be the valve controlling that zone is staying shut or the Tstat /sensor is not telling the valve to open.   

I had a friend with hot water heating and he ran a zone to his swimming pool and used his house heating system to heat his pool in the summer. It worked pretty good.


----------



## Guzzle

afjes_2016 said:


> Just outside Sandy Hook Point NJ.


I lived by Fort Lee, NJ.

We have 42F, going to 44.


----------



## bud16415

-17.5 F here when I got up. Walking on the deck sounded like gun fire. House is warm enough and I'm staying put.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> -17.5 F here when I got up. Walking on the deck sounded like gun fire. House is warm enough and I'm staying put.


I guess 28 and 42 ain't as bad as I thought it was today...


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> I guess 28 and 42 ain't as bad as I thought it was today...


It's up to -5 now. I told a friend I would help them change a battery in their car today and i just told them we need to wait a couple days. 42 sounds pretty nice shorts and tee shirt weather.


----------



## Spicoli43

20 balmy degrees now. It's the Heatwave before February, where it's typically in the negative, with 2019 never hitting Zero the whole Month.

Cabin Fever

Yay.


----------



## BuzzLOL

bud16415 said:


> -17.5 F here when I got up.


Is that wind chill or actual temp?
Around 0 - 1 F last couple nights here in N. W. Ohio USA... jumped up to balmy 23 F now just after Noon... supposed to soar on up to 28 today this afternoon... then back colder a few days... but back up to warmish 42 F Tuesday Feb. 1st... some years we're -15 - -20 F at this time, so I'm not complaining... 
I remember back in 1979, winter strangely abruptly ended mid February and went into spring/summer warmth... hadn't been much snow earlier... everyone who bought a snow plow after our "Blizzard of 1978" expecting to make big money plowing snow in 1979 discovered they had vehicle payments, but no snow plowing income...


----------



## bud16415

BuzzLOL said:


> Is that wind chill or actual temp?
> Around 0 - 1 F last couple nights here in N. W. Ohio USA... jumped up to balmy 23 F now just after Noon... supposed to soar on up to 28 today this afternoon... then back colder a few days... but back up to warmish 42 F Tuesday Feb. 1st...


I have an indoor outdoor on my kitchen window and the outdoor bulb is about an inch from the house so it sometimes has some effect of house heat loss or in the summer will read high when the sun sets on that side of the house. She went to work around the same time and confirmed it with her new KIAs reading. 

We live in a funny area. Few years ago it was -27 when i left for work and quarter mile from home there was a rapid drop to -34. A couple places are always colder within 10 miles. 

The gas meter reader stopped this morning and he said it was -12 at his house and i looked at the current temp after the sun had been up for 2 hours and it went up 40 degrees and it is still too cold.


----------



## BuzzLOL

[QUOTE="bud16415, post: 266940, member: 30479" I have an indoor outdoor on my kitchen window and the outdoor bulb is about an inch from the house so it sometimes has some effect of house heat loss [/QUOTE]
Yeah, I put a mercury thermometer on the front door frame of my house but I think house heat passing through the wood is making it read 8 - 10 degrees too high when it's supposed to be around 0 outside... guess I'll move it to the backside of one of the front porch roof columns and still out of direct sun... Maybe stand if off from the column an inch or so...


----------



## billshack

I went to my place in northern Quebec,-35C Saturdays morning equal to -31f , now that is dangerous cold .


----------



## bud16415

billshack said:


> I went to my place in northern Quebec,-35C Saturdays morning equal to -31f , now that is dangerous cold .


We have a saying about a brass monkey when it gets down to -30F. Hope yours is ok.


----------



## Rusty

-5 wind chill and a foot of snow. It's winter.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> -5 wind chill and a foot of snow. It's winter.


Sounds like you got Buds weather by mistake.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Sounds like you got Buds weather by mistake.


We are sneaking up the leader board now in 5th place. still quite a way below average snowfall.

Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+

The lake has mostly froze over for now. Here is a photo I took a couple days ago. Lots of cold wind coming across.


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> We are sneaking up the leader board now in 5th place. still quite a way below average snowfall.
> 
> Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+
> 
> The lake has mostly froze over for now. Here is a photo I took a couple days ago. Lots of cold wind coming across.View attachment 27471


Looks like it's time to get the ice boat out.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Looks like it's time to get the ice boat out.View attachment 27474


Yep they have been ice fishing some. I used to love ice fishing as a kid but no longer can find anyone that it sounds fun to.



The ice sailing used to be really big on our Erie harbor and died out over the years. As a teen my buddy and I went skating on the harbor and I had an old Indian blanket I kept in my car and we used it as a sail between us. We went from one end of the bay to the other about 5 miles really fast. It then took us the rest of the day to go back into the wind.

My brother in law built a ice shack that folded up and was about 6’x6’ we drilled our holes got the shack set up and we got zipped in with a couple Coleman lanterns for heat and all of a sudden our holes disappeared and we were sailing across the bay. Talk about a crazy thing.


----------



## billshack

kite skiing


----------



## bud16415

billshack said:


> kite skiing
> View attachment 27488


We have a couple of kite skiers.


----------



## Spicoli43

-8 now, feels like -26.

I need to finish a set of Cornhole boards I'm building, started Friday when it was 53 degrees. The 53 is very abnormal, -20 something is what I expect in February. 

Montucky!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spicoli43 said:


> -8 now, feels like -26.
> 
> I need to finish a set of Cornhole boards I'm building, started Friday when it was 53 degrees. The 53 is very abnormal, -20 something is what I expect in February.
> 
> Montucky!


A balmy 64 here this morning with several lines of severe weather blowing through for the next couple days.


----------



## bud16415

We are getting to around 50f today and rain for the next 3-4 days. The river was ice covered and the rain has melted a good 24” of snow and there are ice dams. Real mess both our phones went off in the middle of the night for flood warnings. We are pretty high but neighbors are a little worried. I might have the canoe out sooner than I thought this year.


----------



## Sparky617

67F today and cloudy.  I just got back from my lunch bike ride.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sparky617 said:


> 67F today and cloudy.  I just got back from my lunch bike ride.


Motorized or pedal powered?


----------



## Sparky617

oldognewtrick said:


> Motorized or pedal powered?


Pedal - cyclist not a biker.


----------



## bud16415

March 27 2022 spring has sprung here. 8" over night and more on the way. I put the tractor with the plow away the other day when it hit 70 outside. the mower is ready to go.


----------



## oldognewtrick

60 here today, in the 80's on Wed. What is that white fluffy stuff in your yard Bud?


----------



## afjes_2016

Bud: You should have known better than to put the plow away and get the mower ready -   

I think it was March 2017 we got hit here in Northeast PA with a blizzard. I think we got something like 30 inches that time.

At least Wed and Thursday will be warm with rain and it will wash that cold white stuff away hopefully.

_*Weather for Erie*_


----------



## bud16415

The maple syrup run is already over and all the taps taken down. Ya I knew it was too early but we can slog thru this one as hopefully the melts will get us to real spring. Part of the fault is my neighbor he bought a new yard toy and has been out every day doing spring stuff and it has been driving me crazy to get going.

I think I need a vacation to Nashville.


----------



## Spicoli43

Supposed to be 70 today, supposed to snow Tuesday. I can rake out bad areas of the lawn, but can't put seed / straw down until... ???


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spicoli43 said:


> Supposed to be 70 today, supposed to snow Tuesday. I can rake out bad areas of the lawn, but can't put seed / straw down until... ???


Seed and fertilize in the fall. Grass establishes its root system over the cool months. Seeding now will require constant watering during the heat stress time on your lawn.


----------



## bud16415

Spicoli43 said:


> Supposed to be 70 today, supposed to snow Tuesday. I can rake out bad areas of the lawn, but can't put seed / straw down until... ???


Grass needs warm days and cool nights above 50f to take off best IMO.


----------



## Spicoli43

oldognewtrick said:


> Seed and fertilize in the fall. Grass establishes its root system over the cool months. Seeding now will require constant watering during the heat stress time on your lawn.



It's Spring or Fall in MT, but Spring isn't really official until late April at the earliest. The nurseries don't open until Mid May, and the temp doesn't stay above 40 until then usually. I have about a Month to rake everything out / till and get a pile of dirt delivered so I can do all the new grass in one day.


----------



## bud16415

Planting in the spring up north is fine when temps are correct, cover the seed with a layer of straw is what I do after racking it in. the straw at first will keep the birds out of it and then when it gets sun it will have a little shade mixed in. I don’t put it on heavy and I don’t rake it off I just let the grass come up thru it and eventually mow over it. If you get some areas to not catch I would reseed those in the fall. A lot of seed has a annual ryegrass mixed in. That comes up first and holds the soil and provides shade and will go away after one season.


----------



## Spicoli43

bud16415 said:


> Planting in the spring up north is fine when temps are correct, cover the seed with a layer of straw is what I do after racking it in. the straw at first will keep the birds out of it and then when it gets sun it will have a little shade mixed in. I don’t put it on heavy and I don’t rake it off I just let the grass come up thru it and eventually mow over it. If you get some areas to not catch I would reseed those in the fall. A lot of seed has a annual ryegrass mixed in. That comes up first and holds the soil and provides shade and will go away after one season.



I have not had luck with just seeding here, but have not used straw before. Whenever I have put seed down, they are little beacons to all the birds.


----------



## bud16415

Spicoli43 said:


> I have not had luck with just seeding here, but have not used straw before. Whenever I have put seed down, they are little beacons to all the birds.


For best results I like to till the ground a couple inches deep and then rake it out a good chance to rake out surface stones as well. Then broadcast the seed and then rake the seed in to the soil lightly. It won’t all be covered but some will. Then I get bailed straw not hay as it has too many seeds in it break off a chunk of the bail and shake it on it will be sticking up about 6” and will keep the birds off. The biggest problem with straw is if you get a good wind it will all be down the street. If you have a hydro seed outfit that isn’t too expensive that’s the way to go.


----------



## Spicoli43

I have to mark all the spots for tilling because of sprinkler lines, so that's the fun part of that. Wind here can go from nothing to 30 without warning, but they are actually pretty good at forecasting it. 

My call will go out to hydro people if nothing DIY works.


----------



## tmiskimen

19 Deg F and snow here this morning. Forecast calls for 14 deg tonite. Hey, it's March in NE OH. Football HOF city.


----------



## Spicoli43

Got up to 95 today, first day past 73 or so. For some odd reason, I had no inclination to use the whole house AC, but was tempted to drag out the portable. If that's how it is all year, I'm good with it, the interior topped out at 75 so far. The power company owes me money right now on a sliding budget scale. If I use AC all summer, I owe them, then they owe me in the Winter when I don't use the massive amounts of AC. I just pay a set amount of $128 so I don't have to worry about that increasing. 

Supposed to be back to 80's tomorrow with T-Storms and the 40's / 50's on Sunday and Monday. 

90's one day and Snow the next... That's just how we roll in Montucky.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Was 100 here Wednesday, 50's last night, predicting 100 again for next Tuesday... abnormally high for June here... June is usually 50 - 79 for highs... then hotter in July and August... but lately milder than usual in July... 
I'll keep my grass longish to hold moisture in the ground because rains are probably mostly over now for a couple three months


----------



## tomtheelder2020

Sacramento forecast for tomorrow is 107. Seriously wish I had double pane windows instead of 1950s steel casement windows. Those suckers leak like a sieve.


----------



## 68bucks

The last time I was in Sacramento it was 108. That was around 2012 I think. Had the same temp I'm Rockhill, SC too only they had high humidity as well. It was way worse although I was also working in a hot plant on that trip. It was probably 130-140 in parts of the building.


----------



## BuzzLOL

They backed off a bit on the forecast... only 97 here now in N. W. Ohio... USA...


----------



## tomtheelder2020

Ours backed off too; high of 105 expected. Very happy we don't have the humidity.  Ours was ~30% this morning, still dropping toward a low of less than 10%! For the next week nighttime humidity expected to peak about 70-80% then drop to ~15% by late afternoon.  Swamp coolers work really well.


----------



## BuzzLOL

The last couple rains predicted didn't happen... looks like we may be heading into usual mid summer dryness... glad I left the grass longish to protect itself, its roots, and help hold moisture in the ground...


----------



## Spicoli43

Just heard a report in the UK that the highest temp ever has been reached in London at 104... 

A WHOLE 104... I hope those Limeys can handle that EXTREME Heat!!! 

Hope they have plenty of COLD TEA to ward off the insane RECORD BREAKING heat!!!


----------



## BuzzLOL

Being an island, the surrounding water temp usually keeps UK from getting too hot or too cold... but also gives plenty of rain/fog... I think they are about same Latitude as us in Ohio... 
Same effect is supposed to keep Hawaii between 75 and 85 degrees F all the time... although, surprisingly, they do have snow on the mountain peaks...


----------



## Spicoli43

Yeah, they are cooler also because they are high up... London lines up with Canada. 

I'm just making fun of them because they are freaking out about it. I'm sure their Government is screaming "GLOBAL WARMING" because it has happened one whole time...

Hence my snarky remark about the Limeys and their Tea.


----------



## BuzzLOL

(Tesla) asked its customers in Texas not to charge their vehicle batteries during peak electricity usage times from 3 p.m. to 8 p.m., for the second time this year. The company said that would help ERCOT manage demand and avoid blackouts. Making matters worse for the electric distributor, the massive heat dome overhead has cut off the wind, halting electric generation from windmills. Wind power creates approximately 25% of the state’s electricity. -BrightSpot


----------



## Spicoli43

It will be decades before everything to do with EV's is relevant. We will pause or reverse everything from 2024-2028 at least with a change in party, then.... 

That Blackout a couple of years ago for a week or whatever is the #2 reason I cut Texas from my destination list. #1 was a nice Tornado that came through the Lubbock area, which has seen another one since then.


----------



## Spicoli43

3 Degrees now, -9 with wind... This is real early for Negative temps, usually doesn't kick in like that until February. Some years in early November, I have walked the Dog in a short sleeve shirt.


----------



## RedneckGrump

2 degrees Celcius... Suppose to get a high of 10 today, 18 tomorrow,, and 20 on Friday... and then talking snow after that... Joy oh Joy...


----------



## BuzzLOL

Spicoli43 said:


> 3 Degrees now, -9 with wind... This is real early for Negative temps, usually doesn't kick in like that until February. Some years in early November, I have walked the Dog in a short sleeve shirt.


68 F today, 74 F tomorrow, then 40's and nights below freezing for next week or so... goodbye the remaining leaves...


----------



## RedneckGrump

Woke up to +9 this morning...


----------



## BuzzLOL

RedneckGrump said:


> Woke up to +9 this morning...


That's balmy in Centigrade, right?


----------



## Rusty

70s F today, 40s tonight, 20s tomorrow night.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, Just let Carl and his Buddy out for a pee... and it's +17C right now outside... But unfortunately, all wonderful things come to an end... Talking Freezing rain and snow this coming weekend...


----------



## bud16415

Just cleaned up last nights mess. I love that Cub Lo Boy with the snow plow. My left knee got a workout with the clutch. Something I will get used to.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Sunny and -2C


----------



## bud16415

RedneckGrump said:


> Sunny and -2C


About or Aboot the same here. If you guys would hold up on sending that wind across Lake Erie we would appreciate it. That was some wet heavy snow. Glad I had the chains on.


----------



## Rusty

Just a trace of snow but cold.


----------



## Spicoli43

-6 this morning, no wind though. I'll take that, but supposed to get to a tropical 18 in the afternoon...


----------



## RedneckGrump

-3, and snowstorm (snowsquall) expected to start tonight, and end Sunday


----------



## Ron Van

24F at 6:52 this morning....Brrrrr!


----------



## Eddie_T

I think I used to drive through Blue Ball, PA once a month on my last job. I devised a route from  COMSAT Labs in MD to RCA in Hightstown, NJ that placed me on the PA Turnpike at the Morgantown Outlet Mall.


----------



## Ron Van

It got up to 54F yesterday at 2:16pm and it’s currently 27F at 6:50am. Way too cold! It looks like, starting Monday, the overnight temps will not be so cold.


----------



## Spicoli43

-4 this morning, which is watch cap weather, but no wind... It's supposed to be 26 later today, which is back to normal light windbreaker kind of weather.


----------



## bud16415

We are currently in third place in the snow globe contest for 2022-23 season. The number now doesn’t mean much but getting off to a good start never hurts. I will post results as the snow progresses. The wooly bear caterpillar told me it will be a doosie.



I started posting this years back because it gave our recently passed leader Oldog great pleasure to rub it in how warm and little snow they got in Nashville. Here is for you my internet friend.



Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


----------



## RedneckGrump

One of them must be Buffalo... Man did they get a huge dumping in the last 24 hours... Something like 5 feet, and more in other areas close by... That's the storm coming this way... it's -3 right now, and heavy snow...


----------



## bud16415

RedneckGrump said:


> One of them must be Buffalo... Man did they get a huge dumping in the last 24 hours... Something like 5 feet, and more in other areas close by... That's the storm coming this way... it's -3 right now, and heavy snow...


They are one of the big contenders every year. the contest is cities of 100,000 or more and they have their NOHA station right in the snow belt. Most years where i live we get more than them but we measure about 20 miles from the belt. It is still great fun watching the results come in. If they included remote places where hardly no one lives it would be much different.


----------



## RedneckGrump

bud16415 said:


> They are one of the big contenders every year. the contest is cities of 100,000 or more and they have their NOHA station right in the snow belt. Most years where i live we get more than them but we measure about 20 miles from the belt. It is still great fun watching the results come in. If they included remote places where hardly no one lives it would be much different.


That's all pretty kewl... and would be very interesting... Have to see if there's something like that for Canada...


----------



## Ron Van

bud16415 said:


> We are currently in third place in the snow globe contest for 2022-23 season. The number now doesn’t mean much but getting off to a good start never hurts. I will post results as the snow progresses. The wooly bear caterpillar told me it will be a doosie.


I grew up in a town next to South Bend called Elkhart, IN. There’re number one so far this year! The massive blizzard of ‘78 is what drove me to California. Liberal politics is what drove me to Alabama in 2020. 

Click here

It’s Impossible To Forget The Year Indiana Saw Its Single Biggest Snowfall Ever​The year was 1978. It was a chilly January morning, and Hoosiers (along with every other resident of the Ohio River Valley and Great Lakes regions) were expecting snow. A _lot _of snow. Needless to say… they got it. Over the next 48 hours, a snowstorm unlike anything Indiana had ever seen before would grind the entire state, as well as the whole region, to a complete halt.


----------



## Rusty

Ron Van said:


> I grew up in a town next to South Bend called Elkhart, IN. There’re number one so far this year! The massive blizzard of ‘78 is what drove me to California. Liberal politics is what drove me to Alabama in 2020.
> 
> Click here
> 
> It’s Impossible To Forget The Year Indiana Saw Its Single Biggest Snowfall Ever​The year was 1978. It was a chilly January morning, and Hoosiers (along with every other resident of the Ohio River Valley and Great Lakes regions) were expecting snow. A _lot _of snow. Needless to say… they got it. Over the next 48 hours, a snowstorm unlike anything Indiana had ever seen before would grind the entire state, as well as the whole region, to a complete halt.
> View attachment 29071


Was living in Kansas City that day. We got 14 inches of snow. I jumped in a Chevy 2 that I had bought for $50 and drove the 40 miles to work. It was so light, it rode on top of the snow.


----------



## Rusty

16 and dry here this morning.


----------



## havasu

74 here, dry and beautiful.


----------



## RedneckGrump

-10, windy


----------



## Rusty

50s and dry


----------



## shan2themax

30 and dry!


----------



## Ron Van

Our low today was 23F at 5:32 am and the high was 58F at 2:31pm. Clear skies today with little to no wind. Pretty nice day.


----------



## Ron Van

It rained early this morning (before I got up) and warmed things up a bit. 

40F at 6:30 with expected high of 56F. Mostly cloudy.


----------



## RedneckGrump

+2 and the snow is melting... Yeah!!


----------



## Eddie_T

An engineer who had a defense job in the Boston area during WWII said he and a buddy were standing on a windy street corner in spitting snow and he said, "Do you believe people live here even when there's not a war going on?".


----------



## Rusty

Rain, Thanksgiving and all weekend.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Ron Van said:


> The massive blizzard of ‘78 is what drove me to California.


We had a Blizzard of '78 here in Toledo, Ohio, but only about 13"... yet enough to overwhelm our removal capabilities... 
. 
Right now sunny 58 degrees F... hope that continues into Saturday and also down into Columbus Ohio so that Ohio State U can score a hefty 70 college football passing points on that pesky team from that state up north in Ann Arbor...


----------



## RedneckGrump

G'day

+4 today, then suppose to be +6 tomorrow, +6 and rain on Friday, +7 Saturday and sunny... and +8 and rain on Sunday, so come to Monday, hopefully, the snow is gone!!!


----------



## Spicoli43

BuzzLOL said:


> We had a Blizzard of '78 here in Toledo, Ohio, but only about 13"... yet enough to overwhelm our removal capabilities...
> .
> Right now sunny 58 degrees F... hope that continues into Saturday and also down into Columbus Ohio so that Ohio State U can score a hefty 70 college football passing points on that pesky team from that state up north in Ann Arbor...


GO BLUE


----------



## havasu

Was 77 today. Tomorrow is expected to hit 80 degrees. Looks like we'll be eating turkey outside on the patio.


----------



## Ron Van

havasu said:


> Was 77 today. Tomorrow is expected to hit 80 degrees. Looks like we'll be eating turkey outside on the patio.


Nice! It's supposed to get up to 52F here (Thanksgiving day). Not too bad.


----------



## Spicoli43

Supposed to be 34 today, major heat wave.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, we got up to 10 today, and it's 4 now...


----------



## Ron Van

The forecast was wrong. It got up to 64F today. They thought 52F. Amateurs.


----------



## havasu

77 right now. A great day to sit outside


----------



## Ron Van

65F and scattered clouds here right now. That's going to be the high today. Down to 45F tonight.


----------



## RedneckGrump

10 today, and cloudy and rain... Still lots of snow out there yet... But tomorrow is suppose to be sunny and 8


----------



## havasu

74 today with no smog or any clouds in the sky. The view of our mountains is simply beautiful.


----------



## Ron Van

60F at 6am this morning. We had a cold front pass last night and it is very warm on the back side of it. The forecast says this will be the high for today and get cooler as the day progresses. At least the rain is over.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, You would never know we had a major snowfall last week,  The snow is pretty much gone... Today is supposed to be 10 again...


----------



## Ron Van

RedneckGrump said:


> Well, You would never know we had a major snowfall last week,  The snow is pretty much gone... Today is supposed to be 10 again...


Let's see...10C times 9 = 90. 90/5= 18. 18 +32 = 50F.

Hey, that's pretty warm for way up there! It's only going to be 63F down here (17.22222 Celcius).


----------



## Ron Van

We have a low pressure with associated cold front barreling down on us for tomorrow. It’s colliding with the moist/warm airmass currently here. Never good. The forecast is for stinky weather including severe thunderstorms and possible tornado outbreaks. It all starts for us around 3pm Tuesday. 




Two days out, it looks like this…


----------



## Spicoli43

Crispy -7 with wind this morning... I'll take -40 instead of a Tornado warning, though.

Good Luck and Prayers for AL, Ron.


----------



## Ron Van

Spicoli43 said:


> Crispy -7 with wind this morning... I'll take -40 instead of a Tornado warning, though.
> 
> Good Luck and Prayers for AL, Ron.


IDK, Neither one of those scenarios sound good to me!


----------



## Spicoli43

With -40, you just stay inside and binge TV or binge computer or whatever. By the end of day 2, there's nothing left to clean. That is much better than if your inside is taken to a different county by a Tornado.


----------



## Ron Van

Spicoli43 said:


> With -40, you just stay inside and binge TV or binge computer or whatever. By the end of day 2, there's nothing left to clean. That is much better than if your inside is taken to a different county by a Tornado.


Ignore the man behind the curtain!


----------



## Ron Van

Tornado watch for Zannej’s neck of the woods!


----------



## Ron Van

Tornado watch for Zannej’s neck of the woods!

View attachment 29207


----------



## Ron Van

So far the weather is sliding by to the North of us.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, we got up to 5 today, and just little piles of snow out there...

Please be careful @zannej  and @Ron Van  God Bless YOU both!!


----------



## Ron Van

I think @Eddie_T must have got a little rain out of this same system.


----------



## Ron Van

We are done with the rain this morning. 58F @ 6:58am.


----------



## RedneckGrump

We are getting rain as I type this... it is 5C now, but suppose to drop to 2 as the day goes on...


----------



## Ron Van

It got down to 29F this morning at 5:16a. High only 50 today


----------



## Ron Van

Starting Saturday, we are in for a week of rain! Sprinkles today.


----------



## Spicoli43

-6 with wind this morning. It's never usually like this until February, which is -25 plus. A few years ago, the entire month of Feb never got above Zero, but never consistently in December since I have been here.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, it is 2 now, and we are supposed to get up to 5... Time will tell...


----------



## Ron Van

It rained a little this morning but then was a pretty nice day. It got up to 66F and it’s 49F now at 9:30pm.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Right at the moment, just let Carl out for a leak, and it's -1 and light snow


----------



## Ron Van

It's 51F here at 14:00 (2pm) but it's been raining pretty steady all day. Not hard...1/2" so far.


----------



## Spicoli43

30 now, which is the EXACT temp it was supposed to get to, which doesn't happen in forecasts EVER.


----------



## Ron Van

It's 68F and 99% humidity here at 15:46 Wednesday. I guess I picked a bad day to paint my baseboard trim out in the carport.


----------



## havasu

It was 68 here today. We took a drive into the Mojave Desert for the fun of it and it was a clear, crist 58 degrees. The serenity and calmness of the desert in the winter is really calming.


----------



## Spicoli43

I would love to live in 60-70 all year... That's Ecuador in the mountains.


----------



## Ron Van

It got up to 74F here today. It’s 60F now at 21:11.


----------



## shan2themax

Its 46 and dry here currently.


----------



## Ron Van

It’s been rainy here lately but warm…at times, hot. Next week is supposed to be cooler.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, we got a fresh coat of snow, and at the moment is -9 at the moment, guess winter is here now...


----------



## Ron Van

I think our winter starts on Thursday.


----------



## RedneckGrump

@Ron Va, Yup so does ours, December 21st, but the weather has it feeling like it started over last weekend... Brrrrr... -18 C this morning...


----------



## Ron Van

Zannej’s neck of the woods!


----------



## havasu

We were about 40 degrees last night, and I'm sitting on hundreds of pounds of ripe oranges. If I don't pull them today, they will be ruined by tomorrow.


----------



## Ron Van

Our wind is whipping up and this monster storm is hitting to the West of us. It’s going mostly North and a little East. Maybe the worst of it will miss us. The forecast is calling for rain by 6am Wednesday.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Not exactly what the temp is outside, but do know when I got up the house was 12 degrees Celcius... Think it's -10 today... and over Thursday and Friday to Saturday morning, We are supposed to get 20 - 30 centimetres of snow... Oh, Joy... Is it spring yet... (LoL)


----------



## Ron Van

12C is too cold for inside. Did your furnace break?


----------



## Ron Van

It only got up to 53 F today. It’s supposed to get colder next week.


----------



## Spicoli43

Supposed to be 20 today, gotta go shopping before tomorrow which starts the Negatives... Probably won't break 0 until Friday with a low forecast at -25 for Tuesday, but that's before wind, so who knows. 

Next Saturday forecast for 36 though, so that's normal T shirt weather. When you're outside in -25 to -35 for a couple of minutes, then outside for +36, you notice the 60 plus degree difference Bigly.

Yes, there's a reason the 4th biggest State has one of the lowest populations!


----------



## havasu

Got to 62 outside. Too chilly to go outside. Instead, mama decided today would be a great day for me to scrub the grout on her bathroom tile floor, them clean and reseal the grout. Come on, pray for warm weather for me!


----------



## Eddie_T

32°F right now. For those of you in the frozen north be sure to let us know when you reach that magical minus point where °F and °C become the same.


----------



## Spicoli43

Eddie_T said:


> 32°F right now. For those of you in the frozen north be sure to let us know when you reach that magical minus point where °F and °C become the same.


Negative 40... February sometime, with wind.

Up North in Calgary, I believe it gets there naturally, but here is gets to maybe -30 by itself.


----------



## Spicoli43

Temp with wind is -45 this morning, could continue all day. Christmas eve is supposed to be in the +40 range. 

-45 really doesn't feel much different than -25, just like +130 doesn't feel much different than +110. 

For those that live in a perfect weather atmosphere like Ecuador, now you know.


----------



## Ron Van

Well, this arctic blast that is coming down has hit Guntersville, AL. Woke up to 7F (-14C) and a thin blanket of snow on the ground. Around 6am, the power went out and we are on generator right now. It doesn’t take much to lose power here…a snow flake will do it. 

It’s not supposed to get above freezing until Monday. It’s not the weather I expected for the South.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, today's storm is supposed to be ugly for the 1st storm going thru... It's +7 right now, but feeling very damp, started snowing at about 6:30 last night... Then when I went to bed at about 3:30 this morning, it was pouring rain. This afternoon, the temp is supposed to plunge to -13 to -15... and then suppose to snow throughout till Saturday night... Well, guess we'll have to see how ugly it gets!


----------



## bud16415

We are at 12f here in the great north of the USA and the arctic blast just reached us this morning. It is bringing with it a lot of snow as it crosses the still warm Great Lakes. 

She ran to her gym this morning to get a last workout in before the Holiday and the weather locks us down for a white Christmas. I went out yesterday and made sure the tractor was gassed up and the battery charger was working and even aired up the tires a little. 

It reminds me of when i was a kid every Christmas felt like this just hunkered down and enjoying family. 

I was about 15 and my dad made a 4'x8' snow shovel out of a sheet of tough plastic coated 1/4" thick paneling he had by cutting two hand slots on each of the 4' sides. we were getting a blizzard and he called me outside to show me what he made. LOL talk about a workout. He told me the idea is to go out each hour and clear the 4-6" really fast and stay ahead of the storm. With that giant thing we could do the driveway in just a few minutes. We spent more time putting boots on. he put two nails in the garage wall and we hung the shovel on them. It was still there 25 years after my dad was gone and when my mom sold the house in her late 80s. 

Me I'm going to find a few good movies to watch this weekend on out 110" projection home theater. Hopefully some taking place in the summer. 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## RedneckGrump

bud16415 said:


> We are at 12f here in the great north of the USA and the arctic blast just reached us this morning. It is bringing with it a lot of snow as it crosses the still warm Great Lakes.
> 
> She ran to her gym this morning to get a last workout in before the Holiday and the weather locks us down for a white Christmas. I went out yesterday and made sure the tractor was gassed up and the battery charger was working and even aired up the tires a little.



Yeah, I was just asked to go and get the propane tank filled, so if the power does go out, we can still eat...


bud16415 said:


> It reminds me of when i was a kid every Christmas felt like this just hunkered down and enjoying family.


Yes, I remember winters like this when I was a kid...But it's been a lot of years since we had storms like this one coming through...


bud16415 said:


> I was about 15 and my dad made a 4'x8' snow shovel out of a sheet of tough plastic coated 1/4" thick paneling he had by cutting two hand slots on each of the 4' sides. we were getting a blizzard and he called me outside to show me what he made. LOL talk about a workout. He told me the idea is to go out each hour and clear the 4-6" really fast and stay ahead of the storm. With that giant thing we could do the driveway in just a few minutes. We spent more time putting boots on. he put two nails in the garage wall and we hung the shovel on them. It was still there 25 years after my dad was gone and when my mom sold the house in her late 80s.


That sounds cool...


bud16415 said:


> Me I'm going to find a few good movies to watch this weekend on out 110" projection home theater. Hopefully some taking place in the summer.



I watched the new Top Gun there last night... Great movie


bud16415 said:


> Merry Christmas all.



Same to YOU Buddy, wish YOU and your family the very best, and a wonderful Merry Christmas...


----------



## bud16415

RedneckGrump said:


> Yeah, I was just asked to go and get the propane tank filled, so if the power does go out, we can still eat...
> 
> Yes, I remember winters like this when I was a kid...But it's been a lot of years since we had storms like this one coming through...
> 
> That sounds cool...
> 
> 
> I watched the new Top Gun there last night... Great movie
> 
> 
> Same to YOU Buddy, wish YOU and your family the very best, and a wonderful Merry Christmas...


I bought the bluray Top Gun Maverick the other day. We have a RedBox that rents movies in front of the Dollar General. After a movie is out 1-2 weeks they have too many copies in the box and sell them for between 3-6 bucks. I picked it up for 5 bucks and they charge 3 to rent it. I watched it once but will again when her mom comes over tomorrow. I really enjoyed the movie. Just a good fun movie like they used to make them. The most impressive part of the whole movie was the extras when they explained how they actually shot the movie in real F18 and they even had that test plane built. The director said when that plane flew over the guard shack and lifted the roof off that wasn't planned but it looked so good they left it in. 

My HT I built does the IMAX immersion pretty well and i have some really good sound in there and movies like that take advantage of the big subs. Lots of fun.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Yeah, I found it to be a great movie and the sound was wonderful...

I also watched another movie called the Wall, Have you ever seen that


----------



## Eddie_T

I think I was 17°F (+change) this morning (currently 19.9°F).


----------



## bud16415

RedneckGrump said:


> Yeah, I found it to be a great movie and the sound was wonderful...
> 
> I also watched another movie called the Wall, Have you ever seen that



Looks good will have to check it out. 

Zero f now and wind chill -25f. only 4" snow so far.


----------



## Ron Van

We got our power restored. It was out for 3 hours and was a good test of the generator and the interface with the circuit breaker panel. It worked well. 



RedneckGrump said:


> I also watched another movie called the Wall, Have you ever seen that



Looks good! I doubt I can watch it with Ruby though


----------



## Ron Van

We're up to 12F now with a -4 Wind Chill. Too cold for the south. We're trying to get our septic tank pumped but all the trucks have frozen valves because the South shuts down if a snow flake falls out of the sky.

Luckily, 12F is the coldest it is going to be from now until this storm is over. We're on a warming trend.


----------



## Eddie_T

There was a wedding scheduled for either yesterday or today in the open chapel of my avatar. The entire wedding party from Florida (brrrr!).


----------



## bud16415

Ron Van said:


> We're up to 12F now with a -4 Wind Chill. Too cold for the south. We're trying to get our septic tank pumped but all the trucks have frozen valves because the South shuts down if a snow flake falls out of the sky.
> 
> Luckily, 12F is the coldest it is going to be from now until this storm is over. We're on a warming trend.


I have always said I would rather be in PA with 2’ of snow than SC with 2”.



We used to know how to handle it much better than we do now IMO. Lots of southern influences have moved in here. As a young man a K-mart parking lot was one huge 3 acre paved rectangle and at one end was a mountain of snow 30’ high come spring with shopping carts sticking out of it. Now a Wal-Mart has miles of curbed roadways and islands and trees and no where to put snow but has to have a 2 acre retention pond at the end that the plows can’t get to. They used to plow them with a pay loader and a 20’ bucket in a couple hours over night. Now it is dozens of pickups and skid steers and dump trucks.

Every corner now has curbing and islands and curb cuts for ADA access. And little cars hung up because everyone forgets they are there.



I go out on a bad day on some major roads where anyone without 4WD should be staying home and it is quite common to see someone in an electric wheelchair trying to get someplace. I don’t know if they are trying to get clobbered by a state plow truck or what. Just this last year with gas going up I have also been seeing people year round on fat tire e-bikes loaded down with shopping bags slip-sliding along.



Many years ago I lived in the city and being young it seemed like everyone needed help clearing snow. When I moved to the country small town America I offered to help neighbors and they all had 10 times more equipment than I have.


----------



## Spicoli43

You're all getting the freeze we have had for the last couple of days. For whatever reason, our annual freeze doesn't move your way, at least not seriously negative temps. 

I'm not a weathero-professor... Know what they are called, won't attempt to spell it, but I don't get it...


----------



## Eddie_T

IIRC the guberment planned to kill off Farenheit back in the 60s. How did that work out? I guess about the same as the move to metric! 

Although still called a fifth by most the standard whisky bottle is now 750ml which is 0.2 oz shy of a fifth (and much harder to say).


----------



## Eddie_T

I think I saw that the John Wick series is being streamed free on Pluto this month. I may check it out later.


----------



## Eddie_T

For all the hype John Wick proved to not being worth the energy to power up my subwoofer. It was but a series of poorly shot improbable action scenes loosely connected to a story line.

My temp peaked at 22.8°F  and is now passing through 17.6°F on the way down.


----------



## bud16415

-4f here feels like -30

Strange night here sirens going off all evening blue lights up and down the road.


----------



## Spicoli43

It's supposed to go from negative now to positive, increasing in temp from now until 0800, when it's supposed to be +28. I don't remember the temp ever going up in the middle of the night, no matter what season or location.


----------



## Spicoli43

YEP... This is dedicated to all of you that don't know what Cold is.


----------



## Eddie_T

Down to 7.7°F I think the bottom is supposed to be 1°F.


----------



## Ron Van

It’s currently 9F (-12.8C) with Wind Chill at -3F (-19.4C). It’s not supposed to be this cold here! The freeze warning are all the way down to just North of Tampa. 

Our Hot water pipes are frozen. It was supposed to be warmer today so I didn’t take precautions last night but I now realize that was stupid. Also our septic tank is full and all the honey bucket trucks are frozen. 

My son and his wife’s airplane is stuck in Baltimore and didn’t make it to Sacramento so their flight is delayed until Wednesday. 

Other than that, I feel blessed to be alive and in a warm place. . . Until the rolling blackouts begin. 

The lake is frozen over. 




But truthfully, I have my family and we are healthy so there is a lot to be thankful for. By the time our son gets here, maybe we’ll have hot water and a running septic system so it will work out for the best. 

Merry Christmas y’all!


----------



## Eddie_T

Ron, did your outdoor faucet protectors work as advertised?

My low was 3.2°F vice the predicted 1.0°F. I stayed up until my smart thermostats entered the sleep mode so that I could temporarily set them higher. I had to replumb with overhead pipes around 10 or 15 years ago due to a leak under the slab but all is well this morning. The current temp has risen to 5.9°F.

I have my quartz (true) infrared heater illuminating me in my easy chair as I type.


----------



## Ron Van

Eddie_T said:


> Ron, did your outdoor faucet protectors work as advertised?


I’m not sure. I’ll go check in a while.



Eddie_T said:


> I had to replumb with overhead pipes around 10 or 15 years ago due to a leak under the slab but all is well this morning.



That’s exactly what I did. Most of the house is on a crawlspace but one addition was built on a slab and the pipes under it broke so I ran some Pex up in the attic and down to an electric water heater. It’s the pipes in the attic that are frozen and causing our lack of hot water. I figure the attic should warm up due to solar radiation and fix that problem (fingers crossed). I guess the insulation in the attic is doing its job and keeping the heat in the house. I guess the pipes in the attic need to be wrapped with insulation but how normal is this weather? I don’t know because we’ve only been here since 2020.

They are calling this a “Generational Storm”.


----------



## Spicoli43

Well Ron, you have the same storm we had here from Tuesday through Friday... No, Bama is not supposed to have storms like that, but we have never had -45 plus temps in December ever that I remember. That happens in February every year and doesn't see the rest of the Country usually.


----------



## RedneckGrump

Well, right this very moment, it's a whiteout, and -9

Next Friday, it will be a balmy sunny +10 go figure...


----------



## Ron Van

Eddie_T said:


> Ron, did your outdoor faucet protectors work as advertised?



Good news! It appears the freeze miser work to at least 7F with wind chills to -4. 




I don’t know if you can see in the photo but the freeze miser is dripping like it’s supposed to and ice is forming on the brick below. I opened the valve on the Y adaptor and liquid water flowed from it. No doubt the water in the hose is frozen though.


----------



## Eddie_T

You should disconnect hoses.


----------



## Ron Van

Used a heat gun to carefully heat pipes in attic. Hot water is now flowing like it should and there are no leaks.


----------



## Ron Van

Eddie_T said:


> You should disconnect hoses.


You’re right! Done!


----------



## havasu

Hate to rub it in,  but it is beautiful in my neck of the woods. Tangerines getting ripe, oranges still has another hundred pounds to pic, and my fingerling lemon is popping out some really unusual shapes.


----------



## Ron Van

havasu said:


> Hate to rub it in,  but it is beautiful in my neck of the woods. Tangerines getting ripe, oranges still has another hundred pounds to pic, and my fingerling lemon is popping out some really unusual shapes.


SoCal does have some beautiful weather! I lived in San Diego from 1978 to 1982, Santa Cruz til 1986, then Elk Grove (near Sac) til 2020. Can’t beat the weather.


----------



## havasu

My cousin lived in Elk Grove about the same time. Don and Pam Johnson?


----------



## Eddie_T

Someone in Murphy, NC commented that Duke Energy was having unannounced rolling two hour blackouts. Power has been off/on a couple of times. I didn't rush into action and it's on now.


----------



## Ron Van

havasu said:


> My cousin lived in Elk Grove about the same time. Don and Pam Johnson?


No, I asked Ruby and we don't know them. Isn't Don Johnson the guy on the old Miami Vice?


----------



## Ron Van

Eddie_T said:


> Someone in Murphy, NC commented that Duke Energy was having unannounced rolling two hour blackouts. Power has been off/on a couple of times. I didn't rush into action and it's on now.


Oh what fun! Not! And to think Uncle Joe wants us to go all electric! The TVA (Tennessee Valley Authority) announced a few days ago that unless everyone reduced their energy usage, they would impose rolling blackouts and then yesterday (Saturday) they said, We WILL have rolling blackouts but we didn't. We lost electric for 3 hours on Friday but I believe that was due to wind and poor maintenance on the part of our electric company (Guntersville Electric Board).


----------



## RedneckGrump

Merry Christmas Everyone... It is currently -7


----------



## Ron Van

Merry Christmas! We’re at 25f (-4C).


----------



## Spicoli43

Plus 42... So a 87 degree difference since Thursday. 

That's just how we play in Montucky.


----------



## Eddie_T

Suspicions confirmed on the rolling blackout! My son lives 14 miles from me and he had a two hour electrical outage at a different time than mine. His was expensive though as his whole house propane generac kicked in. I didn't even uncoil my male-to-male jumper cord.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Eddie_T said:


> Someone in Murphy, NC commented that Duke Energy was having unannounced rolling two hour blackouts. Power has been off/on a couple of times. I didn't rush into action and it's on now.


Got a letter from Toledo Edison last week... shocked it also mentioned "rolling blackouts"!


----------



## havasu

Ron Van said:


> No, I asked Ruby and we don't know them. Isn't Don Johnson the guy on the old Miami Vice?


Yes, same name, but not the Miami Vice Guy. 

We spent Christmas Day on the patio of one of our city's councilman house. It was so warm, we had to stay in the shade. We were laughing as we sat in our tee shirts and shorts, celebrating Christmas. Cruel, but this is the reason we deal with the Kommiefornia politics and taxes.


----------



## BuzzLOL

havasu said:


> We were laughing as we sat in our tee shirts and shorts, celebrating Christmas.


Sorry to hear you didn't get the gorgeous White Christmas that we got! Probably what's wrong with CommieFornicate... LOL!


----------



## BuzzLOL

BuzzLOL said:


> Got a letter from Toledo Edison last week... shocked it also mentioned "rolling blackouts"!


Sorry, guess it was an email... and here's the exact wording: "may include the potential for short, rotating customer outages."


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I would really like to experience a white Christmas, if I could omit the cold, horrible driving conditions, the 7 layers of clothing, no parking available, paying for snow plows, paying for all the gas and heating oil just to feel my fingers.


----------



## BuzzLOL

havasu said:


> Yeah, I would really like to experience a white Christmas, if I could omit the cold, horrible driving conditions, the 7 layers of clothing, no parking available, paying for snow plows, paying for all the gas and heating oil just to feel my fingers.


Not only do we get a White Xmas... we get to have gasoline powered vehicles... can you imagine anyone watching an EV Big Foot truck?


----------



## havasu

Once the folks in office realize that electric cars are huge polluters, and not sustainable with our infrastructure, they will only be a novelty for the dumb, rich and famous.


----------



## Eddie_T

A friend moved The Villages a golf cart community in FL in July 2020. The community is so large that an e-cart can't make it from one end to the other (especially if one got lost) so they use gas carts. Some go for custom carts with front trunks.


----------



## Spicoli43

havasu said:


> Yes, same name, but not the Miami Vice Guy.
> 
> We spent Christmas Day on the patio of one of our city's councilman house. It was so warm, we had to stay in the shade. We were laughing as we sat in our tee shirts and shorts, celebrating Christmas. Cruel, but this is the reason we deal with the Kommiefornia politics and taxes.


Not even close to worth it.


----------



## Spicoli43

havasu said:


> Once the folks in office realize that electric cars are huge polluters, and not sustainable with our infrastructure, they will only be a novelty for the dumb, rich and famous.


They know it, they are just trying to control the population. If they control the electricity and everybody has electric cars, they can stop people from traveling. Same thing with Guns and burning down food factories. 

Saul Alinsky 101


----------



## Ron Van

Yeah…electric cars and rolling blackouts! It’s a great combo! Sign me up for that stupidity!

Global warming is melting our ice!



Now, before you start throwing out your knowledge based facts on how large lakes in the South Aren’t supposed to have ice, I just want to head you off at the pass and say, at this rate of warming, we probably won’t have any ice left by tomorrow! This is a prime example of global warming. Lol!

It’s funny that when I was flying up in Anchorage, one of the things I did was fly tours of the glaciers in the area. I saw pictures of the glaciers taken in the 60’s compared to how they look now and it’s obvious that they are receding but nobody up there talks about climate change but rather they blame it on the end of the ice age, volcanic activity, and warm underground springs (due to volcanic activity).


----------



## Eddie_T

I love the azure blue of glaciers. I have also experienced blue snow based upon the same refraction of light. My fav aunt was librarian at the Sheldon Jackson School in Sitka for many years. The school was open year round and staff got staggering vacations of one month, two months and three months. She would come home to NC when she got the three month vacation but travelled Alaska via mission boat and bush plane during the shorter vacations. I recall her chuckling over experiences such as in windy weather the mail plane pilot tossing mailbags onto the beach saying 'no outgoing mail today'. Another time she said they landed at Sitka and the pilot exhaled and said 'we made another one'. She chuckled and said to me, 'I always had complete confidence in them'.


----------



## BuzzLOL

havasu said:


> Once the folks in office realize that electric cars are huge polluters, and not sustainable with our infrastructure, they will only be a novelty for the dumb, rich and famous.


In a speech in Thailand last week, the President of Toyota admitted most people, he called them the silent majority, wouldn't accept an EV as their only vehicle...


----------



## havasu

I would get one for shopping around town, but that is it. I'd like to see them invent photovoltaic paint for electric cars, so they don't need to even be plugged in. Of course, you would have a battery back up for night driving.


----------



## BuzzLOL

There's a kids foot powered scooter thingy lying around here I'm considering converting to electric and adding a basket to for the short residential roads trip to the grocery store/dollar store... looks like a scooter motor and batteries available for about $100...


----------



## Eddie_T

I wonder how owners identify their golf cart if they live in the Villages, FL.


----------



## Eddie_T

I remember when I spent a couple of weeks at Oxnard/ Port Hueneme people just lived too close together. The houses were almost bigger than the lots and garage apts were accessed via alleys.


----------



## Spicoli43

Huh... The Villages have surprisingly affordable houses.... My only dig against moving to FL is I'm not paying $800K for the house I have now that's $470K. 

And Hurricanes... And Insurance that's probably 8 Million a year... 

That's it though.



			https://www.zillow.com/homes/The-Villages,-FL_rb/


----------



## Ron Van

7 snowiest cities in the US.


----------



## Eddie_T

Where did expectations of a white Christmas originate? Certainly not Bethlehem.


----------



## Spicoli43

Ron Van said:


> 7 snowiest cities in the US.


Idiots at Faux... Only cities with 50K residents... What does that have to do with how much snow falls?


----------



## bud16415

Spicoli43 said:


> Idiots at Faux... Only cities with 50K residents... What does that have to do with how much snow falls?


It is only relevant because most smaller cities don’t measure snowfall.



We live near Erie and they measure snowfall at the weather station at the airport as do most larger cities. Erie proper is just under 100,000 but the surrounding suburbs hold most of the people and are not counted. The vast snowfall is lake effect and the airport is close to the lake and most lake effect happens inland 10-30 miles. So on a winter when Erie reports 120” of snow we normally double that where I live 20 miles south of the lake.



IMO the thing with snow as a factor of disruption is tied to population. If some remote area gets 500” but no one lives there no one really cares.



Here is the contest I follow and it is 100,000 population. Buffalo is running away with it this year as both heavy lake effects hit them directly. As a side note their measuring location unlike ours in Erie is directly in the snow belt.



Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


----------



## Spicoli43

I take all that back, except for Faux and Idiots... Turns out nowhere in Montana gets above what would be 8th on that list. I guess I figured since there is Snow here every year, sometimes for 6 Months, and sometimes I can't see my chain link fence, that any town Montana would qualify. Huh.

I read a joke a long time ago about how a couple moves to Buffalo and loves the first snow day because they have never seen it or whatever, then by day 14 they hate it..


----------



## bud16415

Spicoli43 said:


> I take all that back, except for Faux and Idiots... Turns out nowhere in Montana gets above what would be 8th on that list. I guess I figured since there is Snow here every year, sometimes for 6 Months, and sometimes I can't see my chain link fence, that any town Montana would qualify. Huh.
> 
> I read a joke a long time ago about how a couple moves to Buffalo and loves the first snow day because they have never seen it or whatever, then by day 14 they hate it..


Last I checked snowfall was pretty much a non-political subject.



I’m 67 so I span a longer than some time period of memory but still a short snip of the big picture. As a boy I remember some really snowy winters in Erie and the snow came down and we built a snow fort or a snowman and they stuck around till spring. At least that’s how I remember things. Over the last 20-30 years it seems we get more thaws than I remember and even though we may get 12 foot of snow the monster piles don’t seem to be around like they once did.



A place like Montana may well get less than other areas of the country but may sustain the snow longer. I would like to see some kind of data on that factored in. Snow is a problem till it melts and figuring out what to do with it as it builds up is an issue. My mind set with plowing has always been to get that first snow really pushed back to make room for the rest of the winter and in the process I’m messing up my lawn with tractor tracks and gravel. Lately I have been trying to plan more for these thaws and save the lawn. Worst case is when it melts a little and freezes back and then I have a bolder to work around.



 We have two ski lodges near us and they are both in the snow belt and they manage to keep going by making snow and packing it in to span any thaws. There are also a few cross country ski places and they can’t do that and they are always hit or miss on conditions. When I was doing a lot of X-country we all had several sets of skis for wet and dry snow. Sometime starting out in the morning with one type and switching around noon.


----------



## Eddie_T

I remember flying into Cleveland and the Flats were white with (lake effect) snow. I was dreading driving in it but the airport and adjacent NASA were snow free.


----------



## Eddie_T




----------



## Ron Van

Eddie_T said:


>



That’s crazy! And it reminds me of why I left Northern Indiana at age 23.


----------



## Ron Van

bud16415 said:


> It is only relevant because most smaller cities don’t measure snowfall.



Even though our little town is the county seat, it gets its official weather report from the next town over, which actually has significantly different weather as far as temperature, rainfall and wind. 

I suppose if they used snowfall amounts from all towns regardless of size, the top 7 towns would all be in the same general area.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Eddie_T said:


> I remember flying into Cleveland and the Flats were white with (lake effect) snow. I was dreading driving in it but the airport and adjacent NASA were snow free.


Here in Toledo we're on the west tip of Lake Erie but since winds are usually from the west, we don't usually get lake effect snow, that starts east of us with Port Clinton, Sandusky, Cleveland, Erie, Buffalo... 
Of course, we could get lake effect snow with the proper rare Nor'easter...


----------



## BuzzLOL

Ron Van said:


> That’s crazy! And it reminds me of why I left Northern Indiana at age 23.


Oh sure! You took advantage of all the school snow days... and then left...


----------



## Eddie_T

Sitka, AK 44° F


----------



## BuzzLOL

Eddie_T said:


> General Patton's dog was so ugly that I would never own a dog if that were the only breed.
> 
> View attachment 29398


(the picture of that dog showed up in the email, but seems to be blocked here, maybe you were insulting someone? It's a pit bull, isn't it?)
Dog beauty is obviously in the eyes of the beholder... if you grew up with that kind of loving loyal dog, then that's what a 'dog' should look like...
Next door neighbors have a bitey little dog that's 'bark' is a loud high pitched ear-splitting YIKE YIKE !!! And it's grey and looks like a drowned rat...
They also have a large nice dog with a mellow deep bark... its sensitive ears are probably also hurt by the yike of the little dog...


----------



## Eddie_T

I dunno what happened. I accidentally posted in the wrong thread then had trouble moving it.


----------



## havasu

Just report it and we'll move it if wanted


----------



## Ron Van

What a difference in temperature a few days make! Dec 23rd, we had a low of 5F and a high of 28F. Todays low this morning was 37F and the high was 69F. The low was 32 degrees higher and the high was 41 degrees higher in 6 days.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Eddie_T said:


> Sitka, AK 44° F


When it's icy cold here in Lower 48, it's often times balmy 50-60's in Alaska... but they also get -60 F... bring the car battery inside...


----------



## HandyOne

Today it was up to 68*F when I was out in the car around 1:30pm.   So much better than staying below freezing Friday thru Monday morning.


----------



## BuzzLOL

Eddie_T said:


> Where did expectations of a white Christmas originate? Certainly not Bethlehem.


Probably from the Best Selling Song in History as per records sold... 
" "*White Christmas*" is an Irving Berlin song reminiscing about an old-fashioned Christmas setting. The song was written by Berlin for the 1942 musical film _Holiday Inn_. The composition won the Academy Award for Best Original Song at the 15th Academy Awards.

Since its release, "White Christmas" has been covered by many artists, the version sung by Bing Crosby being the world's best-selling single (in terms of sales of physical media) with estimated sales in excess of 50 million copies worldwide.[2] When the figures for other versions of the song are added to Crosby's, sales of the song exceed 100 million.[3][4][5] " -Wikipedia 
.


----------



## BuzzLOL

HandyOne said:


> Today it was up to 68*F when I was out in the car around 1:30pm.   So much better than staying below freezing Friday thru Monday morning.


We couldn't get above -0- F Friday and Saturday...


----------



## Ron Van

I'm getting conflicting information on putting heat tape on PEX. Some people do it but the heat tapes I've looked at (ie Frost King), don't list PEX as a material they are approved for. And also, some people put foam insulation over the heat tape but other people say not to do that.

Does anyone have info on this?


----------



## Spicoli43

Call Frost King on Monday. 

(800) 299-5700


----------



## havasu

Spicoli43 said:


> Call Frost King on Monday.
> 
> (800) 299-5700


Probably Tuesday is your best bet.


----------



## Ron Van

They are having flooding in the Sacramento, Ca area where some of our kids still live. This bridge going over the Consumnes River. 






It now looks like this.


----------



## Eddie_T

Apparently Teslas don't like low temps;
A brother and sister say they had to stop 6 times in one day to charge their rented Tesla in cold weather after the battery drained quickly


----------



## Ron Van

Eddie_T said:


> Apparently Teslas don't like low temps;
> A brother and sister say they had to stop 6 times in one day to charge their rented Tesla in cold weather after the battery drained quickly


Yeah, I can’t wait until we are all forced to drive electric cars….not!


----------



## Eddie_T

Ron Van said:


> Yeah, I can’t wait until we are all forced to drive electric cars….not!


A Tesla caught in a lake effect snow storm on I-90 would flatline the battery for sure. Now consider if all the vehicles on I-90 were EV.


----------



## Ron Van

We had a tornado warning last night like much of the South did. In particular, Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama. I haven’t heard if any actually touched down.


----------



## Ron Van

36F this morning at 7am. Yesterday was 61F


----------



## Ron Van

Looks like rain all day today!


----------



## Ron Van

Foggy and 38F this morning


----------



## havasu

We had 4" of rain with gusts of 50 mph wind. Tomorrow I'll spend pulling leaves out of the pool, cutting some branches, and cleaning up the house.


----------

